# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  И жизнь дерьмо, и помирать страшно.

## railton

Привет. Мне 23, умереть хочу лет с 19, но все руки не доходят. Короче. Проблема такая. До 19 лет жил не тужил, был позитивщик и жизнелюбец. Потом болезнь-кома-восполение мозгофф и все, приехали. Откачали, инфекцию кое-как вывели за год, мозги восстановили частично. Но психически я себя стал ощущать мертвым человеком. Крах всех надежд, одиночество, депрессия. Я полуовощ, здоровья нет. С 20 лет я уничтожаю целенаправленно его остатки с помощью алкоголя (пью специально Ягуар, Страйк и Хуч банок по 7-8 в сутки, курю 2 пачки в сутки крепкие сиги, чтобы сдохнуть поскорее). Но мать перестала давать деньги, приходится работать, чтобы было на что пить. Несколько раз пьяный сидел на крыше дома, свесив ноги вниз, но прыгнуть забоялся все же. Через перила с 16 этажа с балкона перевешивался. Лазил на электрические вышки пьяный. Ходил ночью докапывался до гопников пьяный. Перебегал дорогу перед автомобилями. Шел по встречке, меня никто не сбил. В общем, который год уже хочу сдохнуть, жизнь ненавижу, Господа Бога я проклял, и пообещал ему, что когда я наконец сдохну, я буду Его сношать в задний проход 3 раза в сутки. А еще устрою групповуху с ангелами, пуская их по кругу. Отец от меня отказался, и бросил нас с матерью, завел любовницу, он бросил нас, еще когда я лежал в 20 лет гнил растением. Вот каждое утро я просыпаюсь и проклинаю Господа, что я не сдох вчера. У меня даже вспомнить нечего в жизни веселого. Какие-то обрывки из подростковой жизни и детства. А вот с 19 лет один мрак и пустота. Смысла жить у меня никогда не было, зато теперь появился смысл умереть. Что можете посоветовать ? Ведь дальше еще хуже все будет. Я даже знаю свое будущее - весь больной, холостой импотент гипертоник с з/платой в 10 штук, живу с мамой и котом, пью водку,т.к. на коктейли не хватает бабла. Весь заросший, и небритый, немытый, ибо а нахера мыться или бриться, кому до меня есть дело, кроме правоохранительных органов, и то, если закон нарушу..Вот и к чему мне жить дальше. Я опять проклял врачей и Бога, что они суки меня вылечили тогда в 2008 году, когда я болел менингитом. Не могли суки, эвтаназию сделать. Нет, блин, приходится из-за них мучаться теперь 24 часа в сутки, находиться в этом аду под названием реальность...

----------


## Дмитрий_9

Скажи, если бы у тебя была возможность быть по-настоящему здоровым -это бы изменило твою позицию?

----------


## railton

Конечно. Если бы у меня было такое же здоровье, как в 18 лет. Я просто не болел никогда до этого в жизни. 2 раза гриппом только и орз. Да..изменило бы. Если бы организм работал как часы, четко, быстро. Я правда уже забыл что такое себя нормально чувствовать, с утра сил даже подняться нету с дивана, про интеллектуальную деятельность просто молчу. Как бы я не знаю, зачем написал тему, выговориться просто наверно, один фиг помирать страшно, но и жить невыносимо вот так, как я живу сейчас. Я трусливый так-то человек, что-то кардинальное совершать..

----------


## railton

Здравствуйте. Я это делал много раз, пытался не сдаваться. Зарегистрировался на сайте знакомств, переписывался там с девушками, пошел на встречу, а меня пошатывает и руки трясутся, язык в словах иногда путается, ну и есстественно никаких отношений не выходило, я шел грустно пить. Одна у меня заняла 500 рублей, и поставила мой телефон после этого в игнор. Ездил кодироваться к бабушке от пьянства на год, забухал через 5 дней. В свободное время хожу без цели по улице, и что..Все гуляют, общаются, кто-то в компании, с друзьями, или пары молодых людей гуляют, целуются там и т.д. Я же иду с бутылкой, даже очки темные ношу, неприятно людям в глаза смотреть. Мне стало казаться, они по одному взгляду в мои глаза поймут, что я больной и неудачник. Или как я обычно делаю: поехал в центр города. Взял пару банок, сиг. Сижу, слушаю плеер, старые песни типа Руки Вверх, грызу семки, пью алко. И так по 5-6 часов могу сидеть. Высосал, пошел за новой в ларек, и смотрю в пустоту перед собой. Даже мыслей давно нет никаких, желаний, чувств. Пью я с собутыльником одним, он меня тоже бесит, но я его терплю, так как часто у меня нет денег, а у него есть. Он шизофреник, но тихий, познакомились в психушке, я там лежал с депрессией в 2010 после неврологички. Вот сидим на пару на лавке, слушаем плеер, посасываем пойло из бутылки. Даже не общаемся, нет..когда нажремся, начинаем бред нести безумный. Раньше я пробовал как-то разнообразить досуг - ходил в кино с утра за 50р., скачал Онлайн-РПГ на комп, бил монстров, качал уровень, вступил там в гильдию. Но мне все это надоело, одно и то же..Часто у меня возникает мысль начать употреблять наркотики, у нас на районе есть притон дезоморфиновый, и я как выпью, попадаю в АД полный, и под градусом часто возникает мысль пойти уколоться крокодилом туда. Вот в 20-21 год я еще не был таким, хотя последствия были намного сильнее, я ездил к старым друзьям несмотря на слабость, на головные боли, пытался ходить в бассейн. Восстанавливался я в институт, еще в 2010 году, я с трудом ходил тогда, падал в обморок, но ходил, одногрупники считали меня инвалидом, подкалывали, а не было сил отвечать, в глазах все кружилось. На сессии я вылетел, в армию не годен.. Потом уже все это перестало иметь смысл. Я и пить не хочу, просто нажраться - это время можно убить, а трезвому сидишь и ждешь свой срок, мое существование в мире - это тюрьма...Я бы и щас пьяный был, да пропил все до копейки, вчера на бутылку пива стрелял деньги на остановке - как бич гребаный, хотя я закончил школу с медалью.

----------


## railton

В детстве был довольно замкнутым ребенком. Любил рисовать, даже скорее чертить какие-нибудь планы (мама инженер), гулял мало, компа не было - смотрел телевизор. В школе был 1 друг, бегали во дворе..Да детство как детство..Ничего особого, все как у всех. Как появился комп, любил играть во всяких героев, в кс, квейк 3, ходили в комп. клуб после школы с пацанами частенько. В старших классах неплохо играл в баскетбол. Стал интересоваться девочками, решил на медаль пойти, много занимался, ходил в факультативы всякие дополнительно - на английский, психологию. В последний год перед заболеванием, в 18 лет учился в академии на бесплатном, пил пиво раз в месяц где-то и как-то вот уже стал ощущать, что нет смысла жить. Ходил с 17 до 19 лет в тренажерку. Не курил. Вроде вот все у меня тогда было - А все равно внутри пустота нарастала какая-то. И в клуб сходишь, и в комп  поиграешь, и экзамены на 4-5 сдашь, и в компании на шашлыки там куда-нибудь съездишь, и на свиданку с какой-нибудь сходишь-а уже какой-то начальный этап депресняка что ли я ощущал тогда..Но по сравнению с тем, во что я окунулся за последние 4 года - да небо и земля.

----------


## Мирфатуллаева Яна

Потеря интереса, и неудовлетворенность возникает тогда когда не осознаешь свою истинную потребность ( т.е еслия  хочу чтоб меня а обняли а мне принесут  шоколадку, я все равно буду хотеть первое) вопрос в том осознаю ли я свою потребность и осознав как могу получить то что действительно хочу, не думаю что причиной вашего сейчас положения послужила то что вы перенесли  болезнь , не исключаю ее влияния 
Второй вопрос вы это все тут описываете ? Для того чтобы  что? ( я не в осуждение )

----------


## Статист

Скорее всего менингит послужил катализатором обнаружения вашей проблемы. Думаю, не в здоровье дело а в отношении к жизни.

----------


## Мара

Я вот тоже читаю твою историю и вижу, что рановато ты себя хоронишь. Мысли ты излогаешь логично и связанно, знаешь, многие в твоем возрасте и трех предложений не напишут связанно, хотя вроде бы не болели, а нормальные, здоровые. 
Пьешь вот ты конечно зря...мог бы развиваться вместо этого. Возможностей масса. Тебе что, действительно хочется быть таким как все? буэээ...
Ты уже особенный и нечего тут н болезнь все валить...у тебя просто сбилась некая программа, и ты в растерянности, то к чему ты был преднозначен обществом перестало для тебя работать. Тебе уже не стать обывателем. Почему бы не принять это в себе и не искать положительные стороны. Ты знаешь как много таких людей? Мне они гораздо интереснее тех, которые "как все"...
А может быть и не нужно уже так стремиться к социализации? все...поезд все равно ушел...
По моему стоит кормить и ростить в себе эту особенность, доводить ее до совершенства и плевать что те, из толпы ее не поймут и может быть осудят...зачем стремиться делать из себя этого зашоренного "взрослого", этого робота...такая роль хороша для других, кто предназначен ее играть и счастлив в этой шкуре обывателя. Он тоже замечательный! Интересный и важный для себе подобных, просто отличный от меня, например. Я не стремлюсь дружить с ним, на мой век хватит психов со сбитой программой, с иной, очень характерной ролью.  И знаешь...я очень рада этому!

----------


## splin

Мне близка эта проблема и желание сдохнуть,сейчас я живу альфонсом у девушки и ненавижу эту жизнь..

----------


## railton

> Потеря интереса, и неудовлетворенность возникает тогда когда не осознаешь свою истинную потребность ( т.е если я  хочу чтоб меня а обняли а мне принесут  шоколадку, я все равно буду хотеть первое) вопрос в том осознаю ли я свою потребность и осознав как могу получить то что действительно хочу, не думаю что причиной вашего сейчас положения послужила то что вы перенесли  болезнь , не исключаю ее влияния 
> Второй вопрос вы это все тут описываете ? Для того чтобы  что? ( я не в осуждение )


 Возможно, что и не болезнь причина. Она только с меня маску сняла, свое истинное Я у меня вылезло. Т.е., раньше как я жил - всегда стремился под какие-то шаблоны поведения социального, всегда боялся быть одиноким просто. Не знал никогда в жизни, что хотел. К чему стремится, поэтому общеизвестные цели ставил перед собой и как-то жил, довольно успешно, если посмотреть со стороны. Внешность, мышцы, язык подвешан, книг сотни прочитал всяких и умных, и не очень. Вроде как круг общения своеобразный был, друзей не было настоящих никогда. Учился на отлично, чтобы никто не подумал, что я глупый. А описываю зачем - да просто очередной приступ депресняка навалил, в принципе он и не проходил. Ни для чего, поговорить, выговориться хотелось, а то, кроме алкаша-шизофреника не с кем пообщаться. Мне иногда даже его жалко становится, ему 25 тоже кстати бывший отличник в коллежде. Программист, много знал языков программирования. Сейчас же ничего не понимающая развалина, двух слов не вяжет, пьяный с утра до вечера. Вот лучше умереть, чем стать таким. У меня речь приторможенная и я в словах путаюсь часто, поэтому я стал стесняться в живую общаться с нормальными людьми.

----------


## railton

> Мне близка эта проблема и желание сдохнуть,сейчас я живу альфонсом у девушки и ненавижу эту жизнь..


 Тебе еще повезло, что девушка в тебе нуждается, раз содержит тебя. А я, кроме матери, не нужен никому. Я размышлял уже на данную тему как-то по пьяне и пришел к выводу, что, конечно, болезнь очень серьезная была, за столько времени по больницам и сидения дома произошла сильная десоциализация, переосмысление некоторых ценностей. И те, которыми я жил раньше, перестали для меня что-то значить, и вот в таком вакууме я и нахожусь который год. Старые ушли приоритеты, а новых я не нашел, да и старые приятели уже солидные стали, кто женился, кто работает на нормальной должности, авто многие имеют. А вот встречался не так давно с ними, и не о чем говорить. Мне еще высказали, что я по развитию так и остался в подростковом возрасте. Пустоту заполняю алкоголем, отключаюсь от реальности и на все без разницы. Наркоз для души и разума, ну и тела. Физические осложнения постепенно нивелируются, и тремор, и походка, и речь намного лучше, чем даже год назад, но вот с психологическими я и не знаю, что делать. Врачи-психологи, к которым я обращался, несли мне стандартизированный шаблонный бред, точно по учебнику на экзамене. Мне и показалось, что люди с похожими настроениями могут меня лучше понять..

----------


## railton

> Я вот тоже читаю твою историю и вижу, что рановато ты себя хоронишь. Мысли ты излогаешь логично и связанно, знаешь, многие в твоем возрасте и трех предложений не напишут связанно, хотя вроде бы не болели, а нормальные, здоровые. 
> Пьешь вот ты конечно зря...мог бы развиваться вместо этого. Возможностей масса. Тебе что, действительно хочется быть таким как все? буэээ...
> Ты уже особенный и нечего тут н болезнь все валить...у тебя просто сбилась некая программа, и ты в растерянности, то к чему ты был преднозначен обществом перестало для тебя работать. Тебе уже не стать обывателем. Почему бы не принять это в себе и не искать положительные стороны. Ты знаешь как много таких людей? Мне они гораздо интереснее тех, которые "как все"...
> А может быть и не нужно уже так стремиться к социализации? все...поезд все равно ушел...
> По моему стоит кормить и ростить в себе эту особенность, доводить ее до совершенства и плевать что те, из толпы ее не поймут и может быть осудят...зачем стремиться делать из себя этого зашоренного "взрослого", этого робота...такая роль хороша для других, кто предназначен ее играть и счастлив в этой шкуре обывателя. Он тоже замечательный! Интересный и важный для себе подобных, просто отличный от меня, например. Я не стремлюсь дружить с ним, на мой век хватит психов со сбитой программой, с иной, очень характерной ролью.  И знаешь...я очень рада этому!


 Что-то есть в этом. Я вот который год пью, и все думаю, как же раньше было весело, спокойно и интересно жить, и какое сейчас дерьмо. Прошлый год, вот считай, только выписался когда - все изменилось, а я нет, я даже каждый раз ездил на разные места, искал там лавочку, садился и напивался, думая - вот тут я в 15 лет с красивой девочкой целовался, а вон в том месте я день рождения свой отмечал в 17 и так по всяким местам ездил в городе и пил, ностальгируя.

----------


## ak01

*railton*
на пути саморазрушения я знаю только два варианта, как можно повлиять на ситуацию - начать бороться за лучшую жизнь в данную секунду... а если читаешь продолжение, то второй вариант это катализация процесса саморазрушения. Например, пойди в бойцовский клуб. Или займись паркуром пренебрегая техникой безопасности. Займись шоплифтингом, устройся на работу в химическое производство, найди себе секту по душе... начни круглосуточно залипать за компом... познакомься с незнакомой девушкой на улице... залезь на мачту линии электропередач (лучше работающую)... пойди в тренажерку и выкладывайся на 110%... начни вырезать шрамы на теле... делай что-то безбашенное! Забей на все границы и пределы в своем разуме! только подумай, если уж исход предопределен (смерть), то почему бы не провести оставшееся время максимальное весело.

----------


## damenoo

хорошее однако у тебя сердце,некоторым хватает 2ух бутылок пиво 1 страйка и Н-го количества стопок водки чтобы на след день сердечко сходило сума

----------


## nain

Сиги и алкоголь это не тема для суицида, я бухаю и курю с 15 лет, последняя мед комиссиия при устройстве на работу показала что я полностью здоров. Ну в общем если не считать мозги....

----------


## ak01

> последняя мед комиссиия при устройстве на работу показала что я полностью здоров. Ну в общем если не считать мозги....


 ))

----------


## Destiny

> Привет. Мне 23, умереть хочу лет с 19, но все руки не доходят. Короче. Проблема такая. До 19 лет жил не тужил, был позитивщик и жизнелюбец. Потом болезнь-кома-восполение мозгофф и все, приехали. Откачали, инфекцию кое-как вывели за год, мозги восстановили частично. Но психически я себя стал ощущать мертвым человеком. Крах всех надежд, одиночество, депрессия. Я полуовощ, здоровья нет. С 20 лет я уничтожаю целенаправленно его остатки с помощью алкоголя (пью специально Ягуар, Страйк и Хуч банок по 7-8 в сутки, курю 2 пачки в сутки крепкие сиги, чтобы сдохнуть поскорее). Но мать перестала давать деньги, приходится работать, чтобы было на что пить. Несколько раз пьяный сидел на крыше дома, свесив ноги вниз, но прыгнуть забоялся все же. Через перила с 16 этажа с балкона перевешивался. Лазил на электрические вышки пьяный. Ходил ночью докапывался до гопников пьяный. Перебегал дорогу перед автомобилями. Шел по встречке, меня никто не сбил. В общем, который год уже хочу сдохнуть, жизнь ненавижу, Господа Бога я проклял, и пообещал ему, что когда я наконец сдохну, я буду Его сношать в задний проход 3 раза в сутки. А еще устрою групповуху с ангелами, пуская их по кругу. Отец от меня отказался, и бросил нас с матерью, завел любовницу, он бросил нас, еще когда я лежал в 20 лет гнил растением. Вот каждое утро я просыпаюсь и проклинаю Господа, что я не сдох вчера. У меня даже вспомнить нечего в жизни веселого. Какие-то обрывки из подростковой жизни и детства. А вот с 19 лет один мрак и пустота. Смысла жить у меня никогда не было, зато теперь появился смысл умереть. Что можете посоветовать ? Ведь дальше еще хуже все будет. Я даже знаю свое будущее - весь больной, холостой импотент гипертоник с з/платой в 10 штук, живу с мамой и котом, пью водку,т.к. на коктейли не хватает бабла. Весь заросший, и небритый, немытый, ибо а нахера мыться или бриться, кому до меня есть дело, кроме правоохранительных органов, и то, если закон нарушу..Вот и к чему мне жить дальше. Я опять проклял врачей и Бога, что они суки меня вылечили тогда в 2008 году, когда я болел менингитом. Не могли суки, эвтаназию сделать. Нет, блин, приходится из-за них мучаться теперь 24 часа в сутки, находиться в этом аду под названием реальность...


 Тебе не сказали одного... нужно думать о позитиве... и все будет ВООБЩЕ КРУТО, НЕВООБРАЗИМО КРУТО...
ЛАДНО - ЭТО НЕУДАЧНАЯ ШУТКА....
Но и, именно тебе, пробовать суицид я бы не рекомендовал. По твоему рассказу мне кажется, что ты относишься к тому мистическому типу людей (лет до 30 я не в мистику и вообще не вочто не верил, а вот в 35 пошел и покрестился), для которых самая надежная попытка суицида закончится в лучшем случае неудачей, в худшем случае ты будешь лишен возможности ее повторить.
Из моего опыта, например, я вынес следующее, что столько раз выжить, когда выжить был не должен (нет, я не пытался совершить акт суицида... даже не задумывался о таком) - это не случайно. Страшные события меня приследовали одно за одним, причем каждое напорядок хуже... Окружающие начали на это обращать внимание и я наслушался версий - от порчи и родового проклятия, до пользы позитивного мышления. Пропущу остальную воду... Я понял одно, попытка себя убить или недостигнет успеха и приведет к еще более нечеловеческой жизни или, если удастся, то после смерти будет, что-то невообразимо хуже...

----------


## railton

> хорошее однако у тебя сердце,некоторым хватает 2ух бутылок пиво 1 страйка и Н-го количества стопок водки чтобы на след день сердечко сходило сума


 Это в 17 лет я пил 3 бутылки и на утро даже не ощущал похмелья. Щас зато 4 ягуара, 4 пива, чтобы нормально так вставило, надо пить. Очень затратно. И похмелье что-то стало ужасное, на утро сил нет, башня болит, сердце из ушей выскакивает. С похмелья я обычно очень сильно хочу подохнуть.

----------


## railton

> *railton*
> на пути саморазрушения я знаю только два варианта, как можно повлиять на ситуацию - начать бороться за лучшую жизнь в данную секунду... а если читаешь продолжение, то второй вариант это катализация процесса саморазрушения. Например, пойди в бойцовский клуб. Или займись паркуром пренебрегая техникой безопасности. Займись шоплифтингом, устройся на работу в химическое производство, найди себе секту по душе... начни круглосуточно залипать за компом... познакомься с незнакомой девушкой на улице... залезь на мачту линии электропередач (лучше работающую)... пойди в тренажерку и выкладывайся на 110%... начни вырезать шрамы на теле... делай что-то безбашенное! Забей на все границы и пределы в своем разуме! только подумай, если уж исход предопределен (смерть), то почему бы не провести оставшееся время максимальное весело.


 А что, тоже в принципе тема. Покруче, чем бухать, давно хочу какой-то экстрим,а то заржавел весь от растительного образа жизни. Тока как быть с траблами с нервной системой ?

----------


## Игорёк

> пошел на встречу, а меня пошатывает и руки трясутся, язык в словах иногда путается, ну и есстественно никаких отношений не выходило


 Тут дело не в болезни, а в последствии алкоголизма и депрессии. Помойму ты преувеличиваешь свой недуг, сваливая все свои беды на него.

----------


## Игорёк

> Это в 17 лет я пил 3 бутылки и на утро даже не ощущал похмелья. Щас зато 4 ягуара, 4 пива, чтобы нормально так вставило, надо пить. Очень затратно. И похмелье что-то стало ужасное, на утро сил нет, башня болит, сердце из ушей выскакивает. С похмелья я обычно очень сильно хочу подохнуть.


 Ничего нового ты не сказал) похмелье это удовольствие вывернутое на изнанку, отсюда и усиление депры, банальнее некуда. С годами привыкнешь. Ты не сможешь ощутить похмелье, когда оно перейдет в хроническую стадию. Будешь всегда в нем - не с чем будет сравнить. А человек, такое удивительное существо, которое может приспособиться к любым гадостям. Будешь потихоньку ковыряться, что-нибудь делать, не обращая внимания на головокружения боли и осознание своего будущего. 
По поводу экономии могу посоветовать перейти на более дешевое аналогичное пойло в полторашках. У нас например такое удовольствие стоит от 45 рублей. где-то как 0.5 ягуара. 
 Сколько примерно из своих заработаных 10т.р. уходит у тебя на алкоголь ?

----------


## fuсka rolla

Почему не перейти на дорогой алкоголь типа вискаря, чачи, крепкие ликерчики (ягармайстер)? Похмелья не будет практически( сухость только), а опьянение приятнее.

----------


## corpse in living mask

> Почему не перейти на дорогой алкоголь типа вискаря, чачи, крепкие ликерчики (ягармайстер)? Похмелья не будет практически( сухость только), а опьянение приятнее.


 автор пьет почти  каждый день, где он столько денег наберет? Бухать - это старый классический действенный способ уйти из реальности. сам часто пью

----------


## Ro_ro

Прям клуб анонимных алкоголиков.

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

*railton* , брось пить полностью и тогда я приеду к тебе и спасу тебя !!

----------


## Игорёк

> Почему не перейти на дорогой алкоголь типа вискаря, чачи, крепкие ликерчики (ягармайстер)? Похмелья не будет практически( сухость только), а опьянение приятнее.


 интеллигентный алкоголизм - удовольствие дорогое. Пролитарию на такой пахать и пахать сутками надо)
Медицинский спирт, настойка, лимонад - все это может заменить и коньяк и виски и коктейли. Вопрос в том где его можно купить, большими емкостями.
По отходняку, как алкоголик с многолетним стежем, давно уже никакой принципиальной разницы не замечаю, все зависит от крепости и литража. нажрался - плохо, немного выпил - более-менее терпимо. 
А вот ягуар - зло. пил 2 раза в жизни, и оба раза ощущения были отвратительными, не понимаю как его молодеж пьет.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Игорек, дело ведь не в дороговизне. Дороговизна алкоголя связана с процессом изготовления. Достаточно выбрать качественный вариант приготовления- дистилляция. Это выгодно изменит качество состояния во время гулянок и после.

----------


## railton

> интеллигентный алкоголизм - удовольствие дорогое. Пролитарию на такой пахать и пахать сутками надо)
> Медицинский спирт, настойка, лимонад - все это может заменить и коньяк и виски и коктейли. Вопрос в том где его можно купить, большими емкостями.
> По отходняку, как алкоголик с многолетним стежем, давно уже никакой принципиальной разницы не замечаю, все зависит от крепости и литража. нажрался - плохо, немного выпил - более-менее терпимо. 
> А вот ягуар - зло. пил 2 раза в жизни, и оба раза ощущения были отвратительными, не понимаю как его молодеж пьет.


 Привет. Где мне это все доставать, спирт, лимонад. Да и зачем. Вышел из дома, дошел до любого ларька, за 50-60 рублей банку можно купить, тут же высосать. Крепкие напитки я не пью, так как не нравится тупо нажраться. Мне больше в прикол - в обед высосать где-то на лавке медленно банку, прошвырнуться, взять новую, найти место, закурить, медленно посасывать, о чем-то размышять. Потом взять 1,5 литра пивка, также попивать. Гляжу - уже стемнело. А вот дома сидеть квасить тупо нажираясь, мне как-то скучно. Ягуар - да зло. Но, почему именно его приходится мне пить уже 3й год, разрушая печень, желудочно-кишечный тракт, мозг и иные органы: ответ прост. Кроме алкоголя, которые наркоз дает, там есть еще кофеин, то есть он оказывает не только алкогольно-пьянящее действие, но еще и стимулирующее. Под ягой можно бухать и 5 и 7 часов. Вот если с пива, или других не энергетических напитков, я с несколько банок упаду в сон. А яга не дает организму отрубиться, высасывает из него силы, тем самым обеспечивая, чтобы "праздник" продолжался еще много часов. Вот и шляюсь, и пью, пока сил не останется не то, что идти, а дышать сил не будет воздухом. Банку выпил яги, простимулировался, 2 банки пивка или чего другого можно пить, опять банка яги - стимулировался, и по новой. Так и выходит до 8 за день. Вот сегодня, сцуко, с утра ездил в больницу обследовался насчет головной боли, опять все результаты показывают, что все в порядке, но башня раскалывается практически каждый день, а причины никто не находит, ладно бы раскалывалась, еще слабость такая мучает. Было бы все зашибись со здоровьем, я бы и не пил. Организм бы в естественном своем состоянии функционировал, как часы. А так ходишь еле ноги воротишь, приходится пить, чтобы хоть на 5 часов отключиться от реальности, почувствовать себя человеком. Думал одно время подсесть на первитин (винт), тоже жесткий стимулятор, но наркомания еще хуже, да и в притонах околачиваться мне в кайф, лучше на свежем воздухе посидеть. Вот я не пил с воскресенья, сегодня четверг, плюс вчера на работе устал дико, башка болела, на ногах к вечеру еле стоял. Сегодня просыпаюсь в своем обычном паршивом состоянии - депресняк + как будто и не спал, сил нет встать тупо с кровати, и так годами. Я уже на синдром хронической усталости обследовался, опять везде здоров. Единственное, что находят - это давление, что в прицнипе неудивительно при моем лайф-стайле. Я даже и пить не хотел, но надо было как-то отключиться от реальности, невыносимо тут находится, жизнь это тюрьма для меня. Наскреб на банку, выпил, и сцуко такое счастье стало на несколько минут, вот нах больше не надо ничего. Но я прекрасно осознавал, когда покупал - и что меня будет ломать догнаться, и что завтра будет пи%дец полнейший, что я буду мечтать о сегодняшшем плохом самочувствии, но меня ничего не останавливает. Вот сижу банку выпил, и все, ловушка захлопнулась, я телом не управляю, даже пишу не я - это руки сами что-то пишут, а через некоторое время я поеду к этому уроду-шизику на работу, чтобы занять 200 рублей еще на 1,5 литра пивка за 80 и 2 банки яги. Я вот реально ненавижу себя, свой чертом организм, весь мир против меня ополчился. Вот все нормально живут, один я как чмо полное. Скорее бы меня долбанул инсульт, чтобы сдохнуть, реально невыносимо так жить. Вот сижу на лавке сегодня, пью ягу в темных очках, на меня молодежь напротив смотрит как на алкаша полного. А херали - в 10 утра с бутылкой в одного. Внешне одет нормально - олимпийка, джинсы, кроссовки. А как бич бухаю. И я прекрасно знаю, что домой я приду часов в 6 вечера, мать как раз придет с работы, приду я невменямый, и мне матери стыдно в глаза смотреть будет, самое лучше это придти и лечь спать, но она в дверях будет стоять и все поймет, и опять будет говорить - слабый человек, ничтожный, мужики все слабаки, отец пил, дед пил всю жизнь - ты такой же, но у них здоровья вагон, а ты полудохлый и так, сляжешь скоро, кто будет за тобой ухаживать. Вот так. Реально, и трезвому мне плохо, и пьяному еще хуже. Только трезвому как-то просто грусть и тоска, а пьяному эмоции расшатанные вылазят и хоть стой, хоть падай. Одна мысль - это догнаться еще и еще, наплевать где деньги найти. Я знаю, скоро сопьюсь или инвалидом полным стану, но не могу не пить. Я даже шел, и эта мысль меня все утро преследовала - "иди, выпей, иди" и сопротивляться нереально, тем более, когда нет поддержки, ты один на один с враждебным миром. Я один ларек через силу прошел, другой, в магазин зашел. Взял банку - дошел до кассы, поставил. Но выйти не смог, взял заново с полки, опять дошел до кассы поставил, а на третий раз воля полностью сломилась, на все пофиг стало, пошел и купил. И прямо бегом сцуко побежал до лавки, на ходу попивая . Это ужасно.

----------


## railton

> Прям клуб анонимных алкоголиков.


 У нас в городе есть клуб АА, я туда даже заходил, клялся бросить пить, пытался въехать в 12 шагов, но лень, и нет сил заниматься по программе, менять установки жизненные и приоритеты.

----------


## railton

> автор пьет почти  каждый день, где он столько денег наберет? Бухать - это старый классический действенный способ уйти из реальности. сам часто пью


 Вот реально, ты прав, брат. Старый действенный способ отключить мозги от реальности! только толку? Один хрен возвращать придется обратно и не в самом лучших ощущениях это возвращение происходит. Альтернативу бы найти.

----------


## railton

> Ничего нового ты не сказал) похмелье это удовольствие вывернутое на изнанку, отсюда и усиление депры, банальнее некуда. С годами привыкнешь. Ты не сможешь ощутить похмелье, когда оно перейдет в хроническую стадию. Будешь всегда в нем - не с чем будет сравнить. А человек, такое удивительное существо, которое может приспособиться к любым гадостям. Будешь потихоньку ковыряться, что-нибудь делать, не обращая внимания на головокружения боли и осознание своего будущего. 
> По поводу экономии могу посоветовать перейти на более дешевое аналогичное пойло в полторашках. У нас например такое удовольствие стоит от 45 рублей. где-то как 0.5 ягуара. 
>  Сколько примерно из своих заработаных 10т.р. уходит у тебя на алкоголь ?


 Да у меня почти все из 10 уходит на бухло, больше 6 точно, на остальное еду покупаю - хлеб, молоко, за квартиру мать платит. Еще за инет плачу и сотик - только один хер - нах мне сотик, мне много лет никто не звонит, друзья бывшие когда я болел - отвернулись от меня. Я кусок дерьма, а не человек. Мне не место в этом мире.

----------


## alisa ххх

с помощью бухла ты себя не похоронишь. сигареты не помогут. моя мать курит по 5 пачек бонда и всякой дряни в день. пьет по 4 литровые бутылки водки в день. и при том беременна. и еще живет с алкаголиком. поверь мне. найди чтото хорошее в жизни. если тебе спасли жизнь, значит так надо.                                                                                                                                                                                                    алиса 12лет.

----------


## railton

> с помощью бухла ты себя не похоронишь. сигареты не помогут. моя мать курит по 5 пачек бонда и всякой дряни в день. пьет по 4 литровые бутылки водки в день. и при том беременна. и еще живет с алкаголиком. поверь мне. найди чтото хорошее в жизни. если тебе спасли жизнь, значит так надо.                                                                                                                                                                                                    алиса 12лет.


 Алиса, привет. Я искал, и понял, что мир жесток, люди безразличны, погрязли в эгоизме и своих пороках и проблемах, нет дела ни до чего. Я уже не знаю, как убедить меня в обратном. Особенно мне запомнился вот самый первый год болезни : врачи спецом меня не лечили, я мучился, а они с родителей тянули бабки, а меня травили антибиотиками, дорогущими. Мать в долги залезла, а я весь зеленый лежал от интоксикации. 6 месяц антибиотиками травили сука, а потом удивляются - че это я не поправляюсь, а подыхаю, ну сдают они меня в дур. дом, где санитары каждый день измываются, а я до туалета с трудом хожу, все кружится. Не поправился, опять к неврологу - коллегия профессоров меня осматривает как экспонат, и говорит - точно в дур дом. Хорошо хоть нашли доктора по народной медицине - на травах смог организм восстановить более менее. Но это я никогда не забуду.

----------


## alisa ххх

да, мир жесток. и врятли это изменишь. так что пойми меня. не пей. на примере моей матери.

----------


## Тьма

Попробуй пообращаться ко всяким магам/целителям, может они чем помогут? Мб на тебе порча.
Ну а так даже и не знаю чем еще тебе помочь, чтобы выбраться из такой непростой ситуации нужна сатанинская воля(а главное: огромное желание жить), твоей же пока хватает только на распитие яги..

----------


## railton

Помогите, я вчера выпил около 5 банок яги, мне плохо было, меня рвало, я падал. Вставал и снова шел пить. Потом захотел покончить с собой, но на моих глазах 3 парня били камнем по голове другого, и я глядя на это, решил пожить. Выпил еще 2 литра жигулевского. Не помню, как пришел домой. У меня что-то с системой контроля в мозгах, критикой и силой воли..их парализовало.

----------


## railton

> Попробуй пообращаться ко всяким магам/целителям, может они чем помогут? Мб на тебе порча.
> Ну а так даже и не знаю чем еще тебе помочь, чтобы выбраться из такой непростой ситуации нужна сатанинская воля(а главное: огромное желание жить), твоей же пока хватает только на распитие яги..


 Ездил 2 раза к бабке порчу снимал. По ее словам порча довольно сильная была. К местному целителю ходил и экстрасенсу. Особого нет эффекта. Только пить стал больше/чаще.

----------


## Мара

пора бы уже и остановиться...
если у самого уже не получается придется к врачу идти...кодироваться или я не знаю, что еще делают

----------


## railton

> пора бы уже и остановиться...
> если у самого уже не получается придется к врачу идти...кодироваться или я не знаю, что еще делают


 Кодировался на год еще в 2011, забухал через неделю. В таких запущенных случаях помогают только собрания АА. Вот не знаю, стоит ли опять начать ходить?

----------


## Мара

> В таких запущенных случаях помогают только собрания АА. Вот не знаю, стоит ли опять начать ходить?


 Так ходи! ты же спиваешься...

----------


## Игорёк

> с помощью бухла ты себя не похоронишь. сигареты не помогут. моя мать курит по 5 пачек бонда и всякой дряни в день. пьет по 4 литровые бутылки водки в день. и при том беременна. и еще живет с алкаголиком. поверь мне. найди чтото хорошее в жизни. если тебе спасли жизнь, значит так надо.                                                                                                                                                                                                    алиса 12лет.


 Помню еще давно, как-то по телеку, в передачи типа "дорожного патруля", видел ролик, как вытаскивали пьяного водителя из машины (сам не мог ввйти), так вот у него было 8 промиллей в крови, что якобы в 2 раза больше смертельной дозы... Всякое конечно бывает, но в то что женщина за раз способна выпить 8 бутылок водки - верится как-то с трудом)

----------


## Игорёк

> Кодировался на год еще в 2011, забухал через неделю. В таких запущенных случаях помогают только собрания АА. Вот не знаю, стоит ли опять начать ходить?


 АА не помогут, если нет желания жить, нет смысла. Люди там восновном непроблемные, с семьями, со здоровьем, с будущим. Единственная их проблема только с бухлом, и по трезвяку они с радостью возвращаются в обьятья к своим любимым, или же быстро находят таких себе. Как кратковременное затишье - вариант. За этот период попробуй решить какие-то проблемы. Например найти подружку (это самое эффективное), работу, занятие и так далее. должен быть смысл. иначе какая разница  как доживать - трезвым или пьяным ?

----------


## Kent

> Помню еще давно, как-то по телеку, в передачи типа "дорожного патруля", видел ролик, как вытаскивали пьяного водителя из машины (сам не мог ввйти), так вот у него было 8 промиллей в крови, что якобы в 2 раза больше смертельной дозы... Всякое конечно бывает, но в то что женщина за раз способна выпить 8 бутылок водки - верится как-то с трудом)


 Если женщина 8 бутылок водки за раз сможет выпить, то тут впору будет не "Дорожный патруль" снимать, а "Шоу рекордов Гинесса")




> АА не помогут, если нет желания жить, нет смысла. Люди там восновном непроблемные, с семьями, со здоровьем, с будущим. Единственная их проблема только с бухлом, и по трезвяку они с радостью возвращаются в обьятья к своим любимым, или же быстро находят таких себе. Как кратковременное затишье - вариант. За этот период попробуй решить какие-то проблемы. Например найти подружку (это самое эффективное), работу, занятие и так далее. должен быть смысл. иначе какая разница  как доживать - трезвым или пьяным ?


 Полностью согласен.

----------


## Игорёк

Опять же из личного опыта могу сказать что не надо сильно париться по поводу алкоголизма. В годы автоар я тоже сильно пил, пил водку, строго каждый божий день. Перерыв был раз в 1-2 месяца (один трезвый день). после пьянки было очень плохо, вплоть до предобморочных состояний, потом наладился накий определенный режим, кризис миновал, литражи градусы и частота снизилась, и вот уже несколько лет я пью одинакого, ни прогресса ни регресса нет, покрайней мере пока что.
Я к тому что не все конченые люди спиваются быстро.

----------


## railton

Привет, кто тут меня читает. Решил жизнь менять. С бухлом завязал, курил недавно травку, не помню, что было, но было плохо - хотел реально прыгнуть с крыши. Следующий день о*уевал просто до чего я докатился. Решил изменить уже все раз и навсегда. Считаю, что надо кардинально менять все и сразу. А не постепенно (даже с бухлом - снижать дозу и т.п.) это все бред. Сходил к участковому психиатру, прописал пить легкий антидепрессант, говорит - будешь бухать под него, крыша съедет очень быстро. Обливаться холодной водой начал опять. Еще хочу диету подобрать..Организм жестко засран лекарствами, сигаретами и ягой. Еле ворочается, как пенсионер себя чувствую, даже рожа старая стала какая-то, морщины и прочая хрень. В общем. Таблетки вроде действуют, мыслей о суициде нет пока, но и особого позитива не ощущаю, я ведь столь давно загонял себя в дерьмо и вылазить придется столько же. 

На лето думаю типа санатория что-то замутить на июль месяц, недорого чтоб и чтоб на природе где-то в лесу, в городе у меня хронический стресс, а вот хочу куда-то в лес, тишина, нет этих толп несущихся, толкающихся людишек, птички чтоб пели, ветерок шумел. Речка там или бассейн чтоб был..В шашки перекинуться с кем-нибудь, в тир походить, сесть там на бревнышко в тишине в лесу и книжку читать..Вот куда охота..Но пока мечты. Я кстати прогнал, работаю я промоутером, раздаю листовки в торговом центре 4 часа в сутки, раньше работал курьером, возил документы между юр. лицами, а с утра я учусь, не так давно вышел на учебу в академию. И у меня пиз*ец долгов, а скоро сессия, я там прикурю пожоще.

----------


## railton

> Опять же из личного опыта могу сказать что не надо сильно париться по поводу алкоголизма. В годы автоар я тоже сильно пил, пил водку, строго каждый божий день. Перерыв был раз в 1-2 месяца (один трезвый день). после пьянки было очень плохо, вплоть до предобморочных состояний, потом наладился накий определенный режим, кризис миновал, литражи градусы и частота снизилась, и вот уже несколько лет я пью одинакого, ни прогресса ни регресса нет, покрайней мере пока что.
> Я к тому что не все конченые люди спиваются быстро.


 Ну на каждый день у меня физ. здоровья тупо не хватило бы. Я пробовал похмеляться с утра. Встал, кое-как дошел до киоска, взял банку джина 8%, выжрал, пришел домой и вырубился. Проснулся часов через 5 и мне было хреново так, что я радовался тому состоянию, которое было с утра. Вот я бухну, к примеру, в пятницу. Субботу я отхожу. Воскресенье силы коплю, дальше начинается обычная тоска, и бухаю где-то понедельник или вторник. Допустим, вторник. Среду отхожу, четверг тоже, и опять пятница-суббота нажираюсь. Уже года 2 в таком режиме, не был неделю трезвый даже. 2-5 дней и в хлам. Ладно бы водку пить, с нее отходос более менее, а с яги стабильно 2 дня отходос. Там токсичности попой жуй, вся таблица Менделеева )

----------


## Игорёк

Ну чтож, твой случай не такой запущеный как показалось вначале. Неделя трезвости это вполне сносно, у меня таких сроков не было уже года 2. бухаю где-то через день-два. Да и в больнику тебе сходить не в лом, и работа социальная. Очухивайся, все шансы есть.

----------


## railton

я уже записался к своему травнику-гомеопату на среду, который меня и на ноги поднял в 2010, когда я гнил заживо, и врачи отворачивались..Или ты про наркологичку, да на нее бабла надо сколько, да и на учет вставать не резон - после института с трудоустройством могут косяки быть, да и нельзя на права будет года 3 учится. 
  Че-то ппц, я и в комнате прибрался, тут нашел мешки с семками под столом, под диваном и на подоконнике, всякую мелочь, коробки, пустые банки из-под яги. Не прибирался черт знает сколько, с прошлого лета наверно.. Но это я под колесами так прорвало. Пить перестану, как курс пройдет, опять в болото нырну. Плавали - знаем. Но лучше пока так, передышку сделать, авось уставший от токсичности мозг начнет от жизни позитив получать. Вообще мне даже женщина знакомая-психолог писала, и многие говорили, я полностью из противоречий состою, хочу одного, но делаю другое. Мыслю о чем-то, но получаю совсем иное. 
Щас найду:
"Тебе нужен кто-то, кому на тебя не пох. Мож, тады что-то изменится?"
"Ну, я вот тоже по своей сути - одиночка. Мне хорошо одной. Но так не получается. Я всегда кому-то нужна. Постоянно, можно сказать. От меня многое зависит. Я всегда должна быть рядом. А ты можешь болтаться гже угодно, и ничего от этого не поменяется. А мое отсутствие сразу заметят и запаникуют. Вот и вся мсежду нами разница"
" Думаешь, таких как ты мало?? Да полно. Такое ощущение, что ты задержался в подростковом возрасте. У тебя вроде как гормоны бушуют, все видишь в искаженном свете. И вместе с тем - спермотоксикоза вроде не наблюдается. Ты псих, короче"
"Ты просто другой. Ты довольно разбалован. Ты никогда не нуждался. У тебя пресыщение. Пресыщение есть, а насыщения - нету. Вот такой вот парадокс. Тебя ничто не радует, потому что ты разучился это делать. Я говорю щас банальности, но так оно и есть. Ты развращён. Всем. Плюс к тому - отсутствие инстинктов. Самого важного в тебе нет - желания постоянно быть с кем то рядом. Тебе одному хорошо. Вместе с тем тебя это угнетает. В-общем, ты весь из противоречий. Вот и маешься".

----------


## railton

Доброе утро. Я вспомнил, что впервые о смерти я задумался в 11 лет. Нет, до этого я знал, что люди рождаются, умирают. Просто на меня вдруг в очередной летний день как с неба свалилась мысль - а ведь довольно скоро все мы умрем, умрет моя бабушка, мои родители, сестренка и даже я. И этого не избежать, этого не изменить. И тогда я ушел из дома на 3 дня, все эти 3 дни я плакал с перерывами. А потом вернулся уже другим человеком. С мыслью, что жить надо на полную, один хрен - помирать, так надо по максимуму тут отжечь, развивиться. И я помню, как я начал учиться на отлично, как начал заниматься спортом. И меня действительно проперло что ли от всего. Но! Почему у меня заряд кончился сейчас, почему уже который год я чувствую себя куском собачьего дерьма, частицей заплесневелого конского навоза? Вот сижу, и ответа не нахожу. Нет, конечно, алко-демон мне подсказывает - раз все куево, иди и выпей бутылку. Да только смысл какой пить, опять нажиралово, опять похмелье. Ни за что. Просто сцуко в детстве как-то легче было развиваться, компанию найти по интересам, себя вести можно было непосредственно..А щас все какие-то важные стали, болтают только по делам своим, ничего, кроме себя не интересует. Взрослыми себя возомнили. Да пошли они, я и сам по себе буду жить, и жить нормально. Как хочу, так и буду. Бесят все эти социальные установки, какие-то нормы поведения. Они меня заставляют чувствовать себя рабом в своем же государстве. Хочу буду курить в троллейбусе в окно. Хочу, буду ссать, если прижило, в общественных местах. А, вчера видел пацана мелкого, лет 15 может, он клей нюхал на остановке. И все стояли, типа не замечают. Так я к нему подошел, говорю, ты ж идиот, сдохнешь, а перед тем как сдохнуть, долба*бом станешь в очень короткий срок, я тебе как пьяница говорю. Он на меня со страхом посмотрел и убежал. И все эти люди на остановке на меня давай косится. Не, реально, бесят меня люди, стадо какое-то со стандартным набором установок. Даже реакции просчитать нефиг делать. Нет, я не беру в пример, опытных людей, мастеров единоборств, ФСБ-шников и прочих, а вот обычные обыватели. От них толк только один - это обслуживать государственную машину - грузить, чистить туалеты, продавать пиво в ларьках,  подметать дворы, взимать деньги за проезд.

----------


## railton

Одно время изучал шаманство. Как древнее первобытное, так и современное. Хочу научиться входить в транс без психотропных веществ, а своей энергией. Вот, связался с одним парнем, который занимается этим, сегодня еду на сходняк.

----------


## railton

Здравствуйте. Все-таки, я дебил, ребят. Вчера не поехал на сходку, а что-то опять стал себя жалеть, что мол устал, и выпил 1,5 литровое пиво вечерком. Потом взял 2 ягуара, опять выпил где-то. Звонил пьяный в усрачку девчонкам знакомым, нес какую-то ересь, на что меня они послали. Потом пил еще 1,5 литровое пиво и еще ягуар. Приполз в 4 часа утра, не помню как. Меня еще избили, но ничего не забрали. На остановке сигарету просил, а на меня налетели тоже пьяные. У меня белые штанишки и рубашка белая были..Щас они все в грязи. Я вот сижу и такое ощущение, что лучше бы меня забили насмерть..

----------


## look around

to railton: Эй эй эй ты не так давно начал свой путь восстановления к лучшей жизни, а он не легкий сам знаешь. Срывы будут, ты и так вон крепкий какой, сколько выдержал, человек не робот и быстро порвать со всеми привычками и установками, связанными с ними не может – это титанический труд. Ощущения и переживания они ужасные, ты будешь себя нагнетать и так далее по накатанной, а вот придешь в более менее нормальное состоянии и дальше продолжишь вылазить из этого дерьма.
В общем, я тебе тут прокапитанил все, что ты и сам знаешь. Я восхищаюсь подобными людьми, которые находят силы подыматься и бороться.
Но реальная проблема знаешь, где будет? Это вот в том, как ты смотришь на общество и людей. Видишь ли, ирония вся в том, что общество ужасно, а вот люди в большинстве своем нет – почему не знаю. Когда люди кооперируются, объединяются они код будто из-за правил и норм теряют себя. Вот простой и очень грубый пример про феномен «толпы» вся твоя личность в ней не имеет значения, твои профессиональные навыки, качества, любая компетенция сводятся на нет. Так и в обществе мы будем загнанны под те или иные рамки хочешь ты этого или нет. И даже уходя от него, ты уйдешь таким-же образом, как и все другие люди. Это похоже на то, что я лью воду, может и так. Мне трудно описать все, что я думаю из-за слабой понятийной и системной базы. Но общество не = люди. Случай на остановке очень показательный, если взглянуть под другим углом ты «стигматизированный» пример личности, которая требует изоляции и отторжения, даже просто указав на тебя «ты алкоголик» - тебя уже загоняют в соответственные рамки. Поэтому ты никому не нужен и ни кого не волнуешь кроме родных и близких, ты вылетевший ржавый винтик из машины и поднимать тебя не кто не станет. Да и у людей, возможно, есть куча своего негатива связанного во взаимодействии с алкоголиками, свой опыт + «стигма» которая есть в сознании почти у всех. Даже вот то, что я тебе указал сейчас на твой недуг уже проводит черту между тобой и мной (другими людьми) отдаляет тебя от общества и нормальной связи и это плохо блин, мы не замечаем как это делаем  :Frown:  И то, что ты сделал замечание пареньку, который нюхает клей таки НОРМА потому что кому как не тебе знать, а вот людям на это без разницы. Так-же как они и не обратили внимания на парня и ты им тоже не нужен, это не их компетенция, они заняты своими делами, поглощены другими мыслями. Будь другая ситуация возможно все эти люди предстали не в таком бы плохом перед тобой свете, просто и у них есть своей опыт, но это уже другая история - не твоя. Прости, что защищаю ненавистных тобою людей, просто с обществом это разные понятия, как бы парадоксально это не звучало.
Извени за ерунду может я ни разу и не прав, в конце концов, лишь тебе выбирать мировоззрение и мироощущение. Я не пытаюсь на тебя напялить гребаные розовые очки и бежать всех понимать, оно и не нужно это бесполезная трата времени, мы реагируем лишь на реальный результат который фильтрует наша психика и это хорошо ^^

----------


## Мирфатуллаева Яна

Мне кажется надо уже обращаться к серьезным специалистам в клинику по лечению алкоголизма , хотя не знаю лег бы ты вообще ? если бы  была  возможность

----------


## railton

> Мне кажется надо уже обращаться к серьезным специалистам в клинику по лечению алкоголизма , хотя не знаю лег бы ты вообще ? если бы  была  возможность


 нет конечно бы не лег. Это бред и кидалово на деньги. Алкоголизм в клиниках не лечится. 99% пациентов таких клиник после выхода дальше квасят. Алкоголизм лечится годами сознательной трезвости и изменением мышления и поведения. А врачи могут только организм прочистить, да нейролептики попоить. Алкоголизм - болезнь не тела, а души. Мне вчера плохо что-то совсем было. Я в обморок упал, кровища из носа пол часа хлестала, сосуды полопались. Я Господу молился, что больше в жизни ни глотка не выпью. Вот сегодня трезвый, надо принять это состояние и оберегать его всячески. Я не помню, писал или нет, ложусь в психушку 29 мая в дневной стационар на время сессии. Лежу день так, сплю дома, недалеко просто находится. А на экзамены беру день отпуска. там и готовиться можно будет и бухать нельзя будет.

----------


## railton

> to railton: Эй эй эй ты не так давно начал свой путь восстановления к лучшей жизни, а он не легкий сам знаешь. Срывы будут, ты и так вон крепкий какой, сколько выдержал, человек не робот и быстро порвать со всеми привычками и установками, связанными с ними не может – это титанический труд. Ощущения и переживания они ужасные, ты будешь себя нагнетать и так далее по накатанной, а вот придешь в более менее нормальное состоянии и дальше продолжишь вылазить из этого дерьма.
> В общем, я тебе тут прокапитанил все, что ты и сам знаешь. Я восхищаюсь подобными людьми, которые находят силы подыматься и бороться.
> Но реальная проблема знаешь, где будет? Это вот в том, как ты смотришь на общество и людей. Видишь ли, ирония вся в том, что общество ужасно, а вот люди в большинстве своем нет – почему не знаю. Когда люди кооперируются, объединяются они код будто из-за правил и норм теряют себя. Вот простой и очень грубый пример про феномен «толпы» вся твоя личность в ней не имеет значения, твои профессиональные навыки, качества, любая компетенция сводятся на нет. Так и в обществе мы будем загнанны под те или иные рамки хочешь ты этого или нет. И даже уходя от него, ты уйдешь таким-же образом, как и все другие люди. Это похоже на то, что я лью воду, может и так. Мне трудно описать все, что я думаю из-за слабой понятийной и системной базы. Но общество не = люди. Случай на остановке очень показательный, если взглянуть под другим углом ты «стигматизированный» пример личности, которая требует изоляции и отторжения, даже просто указав на тебя «ты алкоголик» - тебя уже загоняют в соответственные рамки. Поэтому ты никому не нужен и ни кого не волнуешь кроме родных и близких, ты вылетевший ржавый винтик из машины и поднимать тебя не кто не станет. Да и у людей, возможно, есть куча своего негатива связанного во взаимодействии с алкоголиками, свой опыт + «стигма» которая есть в сознании почти у всех. Даже вот то, что я тебе указал сейчас на твой недуг уже проводит черту между тобой и мной (другими людьми) отдаляет тебя от общества и нормальной связи и это плохо блин, мы не замечаем как это делаем  И то, что ты сделал замечание пареньку, который нюхает клей таки НОРМА потому что кому как не тебе знать, а вот людям на это без разницы. Так-же как они и не обратили внимания на парня и ты им тоже не нужен, это не их компетенция, они заняты своими делами, поглощены другими мыслями. Будь другая ситуация возможно все эти люди предстали не в таком бы плохом перед тобой свете, просто и у них есть своей опыт, но это уже другая история - не твоя. Прости, что защищаю ненавистных тобою людей, просто с обществом это разные понятия, как бы парадоксально это не звучало.
> Извени за ерунду может я ни разу и не прав, в конце концов, лишь тебе выбирать мировоззрение и мироощущение. Я не пытаюсь на тебя напялить гребаные розовые очки и бежать всех понимать, оно и не нужно это бесполезная трата времени, мы реагируем лишь на реальный результат который фильтрует наша психика и это хорошо ^^


 Согласен, брат. Толпа = стадо, где нет индивидуальности, одни инстинкты. А ты вот читаешь ведь мою тему,можешь сказать, почему вот я в дерьме живу? А вот, к примеру, какой-нибудь Вася живет, особо по жизни никогда не парился, и у него все есть, хорошее здоровье, авто, девушка, свое жилье, ненапряженная офисная работенка..Просто вот многие люди как-то живут спокойно, постепенно достигая всяких благ. Для меня же каждый день мучение, напряжение титаническое, а на выхлопе гулькин х%й.

----------


## look around

*to Railton:*Ты сам о себе все рассказал, разве нет? Причины к отторжению, непониманию, не желанию быть, как все в этой ужасной системе наверняка уже зарождались, не смотря на то, что ты активно познавал мир и работал над собой во всех направлениях, создал крепкие связи с друзьями, одноклассниками и другими людьми! И тут как говориться падать еще больнее, когда ты понимаешь, что это лишнее ведь жизнь и общество оно не такое, делать столько усилий ради того, чтобы терпеть казавшийся тебе ужас и не справедливость. 

Болезнь - это просто повод,  усугубляющий взаимодействие с окружающий средой еще более. Уже вне зависимости от твоего желания, подавляя его. Помимо нарастающих недовольств, а так же трагичных обстоятельств, связанных с самыми близкими тебе людьми. Вот тебе и расстройство – но это такая муть, заезженный вывод, известный тебе и другим читателям.

А вот второй вопрос, правда, более интересный! Скажу просто – начальные данные у всех всегда будут разные начиная от внешности, психики, окружающей среды, влиятельных людей вокруг тебя и любых вообще условий, с которыми ты столкнешься. 

Да кто-то будет уроженцем несчастной Африки и будет рад мелочам и маленьким радостям, смотреть на жизнь под своим углом. А кто-то будет богатеньким сынишкой и повезет, если он не про%ет все. Потому что когда обстоятельства и явления, делающие тебя счастливыми, даны заранее или достигаются простым путем обычно  не настолько ценны и не приносят истинного счастья понимаешь? Да человек будет жить, зная, что он гораздо успешнее и лучше других, будет себя мотивировать в вечном сравнении с остальным кажущимся ему дерьмом, но на самом то деле богатые и успешные, умные люди часто в унынии, а ведь почему? Да потому, что все их ощущения уже пресытились, чувство недовольства нарастает, а «идеи фикс» в них слабенькие, чтобы заставить себя жить достойно. И они погружаются в кучу грязных, развратных развлечений, потребляют наркотики, идеально вытачивают эстетическую сторону восприятия, стараясь выглядеть идеально, так-же как и получить лучшие вещи, ценности, творческие продукты, отточить внешность, коммуникативные способности. 

Я во многом задел элит, но они как самый яркий пример понимаешь? Просто успешные люди, выполняют общественную программу, по развитию и движению общества вперед, видят, что принесли в жизнь смысл или смогли удовлетворить свои потребности, пока конечно же их не замучили новые ^_^ ( а они замучают). А когда ты проходишь гребаную п%дарезку, то знаешь цену достигнутым успехам, любви, семье, различным другим ценностям и связанными с ними затратами и усилиями, переживаниями при их достижении потому, что они сходятся с твоими идеями и ты учишься правильно относиться к результатам данным тебе обстоятельствам, здраво оцениваешь свои усилия. Данность и легкость может нанести вред, заставлять тебя находится в постоянном поиске, смекаешь? Или просто отправит тебя прожигать полученные результаты ни о чем не думая, ни о том чего тебе это стоило или как это действительно важно. Так, что только с крайностями люди доходят до действительно других ощущений и переживаний связанными со своим положением в обществе и ощущением реальности. Посредственные же, назовем их так случаи успешности и просто обычной жизни самодостаточной, находят свои проблемы в вечных стрессах, депрессиях и в чувстве недовольности. Кстати вот это чудесное чувство невероятный двигатель, объединяющий всех людей и заставляющий нас всех вместе расти как ЧЕЛОВЕЧЕСТВО.

В общем, в этой тавтологии думаю, что-то есть, не смотря на то, что я так и не ответил ни на один из твоих вопросов уж извени, я не могу этого сделать ^^

P.s. Я бы мог ответить в обычном ключе, что одни трудятся и одним везет, а другим нет. Мол некоторые люди изначально настолько в ужасных условиях находятся, что не могут нормально контактировать с обществом и обучаться. Потому что они некрасивы, больны, претерпели различные травмы и обладают в общем проблемами которые себе сами и не создавали(хотя в дальнейшем все накладывается, привычки, болячки). В то время как другие красивы, умны, обаятельны, просто созданы для общества, их первоначальные представления, воспитания, знания отлично вяжутся с текущими условиями существования и видения мира! Но это ерундааааа и чушь собачья потому что уже известно нам, я постарался тебе передать принцип счастья от этих явлений, ценностей и взглядов, и то как реагирует на них человек.

----------


## railton

Посмотри Вокруг - привет, ты очень интересно и глубоко пишешь, но я после учебы и подработки не въезжаю..У меня походу мозг сгнил от ягуара, думать нереально трудно стало и что-то запоминать. Завтра перечитаю утром, осмыслю. У меня еще пересдача завтра, а я вот в текст сижу и втыкаю, пытаюсь понять, что вообще написано. А ведь когда-то были времена, я и не готовился совсем, у меня автоматы были одни, да и на лекциях я не писал ничего, у меня в мозгах планы-графики и система строилась и фиксировалась в памяти. Вот поэтому я был умным, выше среднего интеллект оценивали мне, а щас стал тупой развалиной.

----------


## railton

> *to Railton:*Ты сам о себе все рассказал, разве нет? Причины к отторжению, непониманию, не желанию быть, как все в этой ужасной системе наверняка уже зарождались, не смотря на то, что ты активно познавал мир и работал над собой во всех направлениях, создал крепкие связи с друзьями, одноклассниками и другими людьми! И тут как говориться падать еще больнее, когда ты понимаешь, что это лишнее ведь жизнь и общество оно не такое, делать столько усилий ради того, чтобы терпеть казавшийся тебе ужас и не справедливость. 
> 
> Болезнь - это просто повод,  усугубляющий взаимодействие с окружающий средой еще более. Уже вне зависимости от твоего желания, подавляя его. Помимо нарастающих недовольств, а так же трагичных обстоятельств, связанных с самыми близкими тебе людьми. Вот тебе и расстройство – но это такая муть, заезженный вывод, известный тебе и другим читателям.
> 
> А вот второй вопрос, правда, более интересный! Скажу просто – начальные данные у всех всегда будут разные начиная от внешности, психики, окружающей среды, влиятельных людей вокруг тебя и любых вообще условий, с которыми ты столкнешься. 
> 
> Да кто-то будет уроженцем несчастной Африки и будет рад мелочам и маленьким радостям, смотреть на жизнь под своим углом. А кто-то будет богатеньким сынишкой и повезет, если он не про%ет все. Потому что когда обстоятельства и явления, делающие тебя счастливыми, даны заранее или достигаются простым путем обычно  не настолько ценны и не приносят истинного счастья понимаешь? Да человек будет жить, зная, что он гораздо успешнее и лучше других, будет себя мотивировать в вечном сравнении с остальным кажущимся ему дерьмом, но на самом то деле богатые и успешные, умные люди часто в унынии, а ведь почему? Да потому, что все их ощущения уже пресытились, чувство недовольства нарастает, а «идеи фикс» в них слабенькие, чтобы заставить себя жить достойно. И они погружаются в кучу грязных, развратных развлечений, потребляют наркотики, идеально вытачивают эстетическую сторону восприятия, стараясь выглядеть идеально, так-же как и получить лучшие вещи, ценности, творческие продукты, отточить внешность, коммуникативные способности. 
> 
> Я во многом задел элит, но они как самый яркий пример понимаешь? Просто успешные люди, выполняют общественную программу, по развитию и движению общества вперед, видят, что принесли в жизнь смысл или смогли удовлетворить свои потребности, пока конечно же их не замучили новые ^_^ ( а они замучают). А когда ты проходишь гребаную п%дарезку, то знаешь цену достигнутым успехам, любви, семье, различным другим ценностям и связанными с ними затратами и усилиями, переживаниями при их достижении потому, что они сходятся с твоими идеями и ты учишься правильно относиться к результатам данным тебе обстоятельствам, здраво оцениваешь свои усилия. Данность и легкость может нанести вред, заставлять тебя находится в постоянном поиске, смекаешь? Или просто отправит тебя прожигать полученные результаты ни о чем не думая, ни о том чего тебе это стоило или как это действительно важно. Так, что только с крайностями люди доходят до действительно других ощущений и переживаний связанными со своим положением в обществе и ощущением реальности. Посредственные же, назовем их так случаи успешности и просто обычной жизни самодостаточной, находят свои проблемы в вечных стрессах, депрессиях и в чувстве недовольности. Кстати вот это чудесное чувство невероятный двигатель, объединяющий всех людей и заставляющий нас всех вместе расти как ЧЕЛОВЕЧЕСТВО.
> ...


 Привет, тафтология, конечно есть )) Но общую мысль уловил. Ты имеешь в виду, что нам с рождения уже даются неравные возможности, что я не отрицаю. Кто-то родился в семье алкоголиков, где ребенка не моют, и он вынужден вместо школы стрелять деньги на хлебушек на улице. Кто-то в семье министра, где ребенка с детства возят по ресторанам и заморским странам, он ходит по репетиторам (точнее они ходят к нему). Все это понятно, фактор стать неудачником в жизни зависит от самого неудачника % на 30, вот родился человек в хорошей семье, но он умственно - отсталый, и все - в школе кликуха "дурак, идиот, тормоз" - комплексы, работа физическая (грузчик и т.д.) - по вечерам распитие спиртных напитков напитков с коллегами. В принципе судьбу стандартного человека при определенных возможностях можно набросать,но все было бы закономерно и скучно, если все просчитывалось только одной судьбой. Есть еще эффекты "всплеска", это я так назвал такие явления, вот когда живет человек по заданной ему схеме, и вдруг бомж находит на улице 3 миллиона рублей, или живет олигарх, и вдруг заболевает каким-нибудь раком неизлечимым. 
    Насчет потребностей тут все совсем запутано. Но одно я знаю точно: чем выше взлетел, тем больнее падать. И что имеешь - не ценим, потерявши - плачем. Так всегда было, есть и будет. Дело в том, что не то, чтобы я не желаю быть в системе, просто я не хочу чтобы она лезла ко мне в душе, а я хранил ее взгляды, жил и мыслил общепринятыми нормами. А сосуществовать один хрен придется, в одного по жизни далеко не уедешь. Но вот раздражают меня люди, не все, но большинство. Мне не то, чтобы общаться, мне рядом находиться неприятно. Что поделать..терпение.

----------


## railton

Теперь я вот и осознал всю картину мира, именно пройдя этот ад в болезни, познав дно алкоголизма. А то, как я жил раньше, это розовые очки были - да, конечно, я изменился, уже не такой позитивщик, тусовщик, оптимист. Скорее одиночка и пессимист. Но одно мне не нравится, в том прежнем состоянии легче было адаптироваться к изменяющимся условиям среды, чем в новом. Вот в чем прикол.

----------


## Игорёк

плохая работа мозга это обратимый по большей части процесс. То что у тебя, называется хроническая абстиненция. Это что-то вроде хзронического похмелья, опустошение, неудовлетваренность, тяжесть, и прочие гадости. 

По поводу неудачников, есть мысль такая - во время зачатия и беременности, в жизни родителей происходят какие-то вещи, которые негативно влияют на их здоровье, что отражается потом на работе мозга ребенка. Он думает и соображает чуть хуже остальных, но даже при незначительной разнице он уже становится изгоем. Это небольшая разница формирует комплексы, по принципу лавины создавая кучу других следственных проблем. 

Ошибка родителей в том, что они очень просто распоряжаются чужими судьбами. Ребенка рожают в любви и покое, с подсознательным желанием подарить ему жизнь, чтобы он смог почувствовать тоже самое. У них и мыслей нет что этого может не произойти. Нам же хорошо! почему ребенку должно быть плохо ? у него тоже все обязательно получиться.

----------


## Amonimus

Скажу сразу, твоя проблема в алкоголе и точка. Но менять уже поздно, вы проиграли. Спились и ноете.

----------


## Игорёк

> Скажу сразу, твоя проблема в алкоголе и точка. Но менять уже поздно, вы проиграли. Спились и ноете.


 Типичное стереотипное мнение. Вывод из того что видно визуально.

----------


## LanaLeah

> плохая работа мозга это обратимый по большей части процесс. То что у тебя, называется хроническая абстиненция. Это что-то вроде хзронического похмелья, опустошение, неудовлетваренность, тяжесть, и прочие гадости. 
> 
> По поводу неудачников, есть мысль такая - во время зачатия и беременности, в жизни родителей происходят какие-то вещи, которые негативно влияют на их здоровье, что отражается потом на работе мозга ребенка. Он думает и соображает чуть хуже остальных, но даже при незначительной разнице он уже становится изгоем. Это небольшая разница формирует комплексы, по принципу лавины создавая кучу других следственных проблем. 
> 
> Ошибка родителей в том, что они очень просто распоряжаются чужими судьбами. Ребенка рожают в любви и покое, с подсознательным желанием подарить ему жизнь, чтобы он смог почувствовать тоже самое. У них и мыслей нет что этого может не произойти. Нам же хорошо! почему ребенку должно быть плохо ? у него тоже все обязательно получиться.


 Я не могу смолчать... Какую ты чушь несешь))) тогда поколение целое наших бабушек и дедов, зачатых в окопах во время войны, под бомбами и др., и пр. должны быть изгоями через одного. Ан нет. Очень даже наоборот. А дети-узники концлагерей? Вполне себе приличные люди, не изгои. Наверное, есть какой-то процент и среди них, ясное дело, одиноких и невезучих. Но у них хотя бы оправдание про трудное голодное детство есть. 
А дети, зачатые случайно? Когда отец бросил мать? И ничего, не изгои) все в голове. А это просто удобная отмазка: вот я бедняжка, каким бы я был красавцем, если бы мои родители во время зачатия Шекспира цитировали, а не о всякой фигне думали) что влияет-так это бухло и наркотики, ну еще инфекции там, генетические заболевания.
А не какие-то обстоятельства.

----------


## LanaLeah

> Скажу сразу, твоя проблема в алкоголе и точка. Но менять уже поздно, вы проиграли. Спились и ноете.


 Алкоголизм лечится, бывают случаи.
Единственное, чтобы он лечился, его надо лечить) а вот это целая беда. Хотя есть же примеры...

----------


## Amonimus

> Алкоголизм лечится, бывают случаи.
> Единственное, чтобы он лечился, его надо лечить) а вот это целая беда. Хотя есть же примеры...


 Вот в чём согласен, но даже после лечения, много ран на печени остаётся.
Нужна только воля

----------


## LanaLeah

Печень, кстати, не почки, чудесно восстанавливается) отчекрыжишь кусок-вырастет новая) до определенных пределов, конеч. Цирроз-то не лечится(
Воля-это да, я видела людей, чтоб сами захотели бросить, но мотивы были адски сильными, а чтобы человек прям сам бросил, без помощи -не видела никогда...

----------


## railton

Это конец. Дно. Я в пятницу нажрался в хламиду, когда зачет сдал по учебе. Валялся где-то. В субботу было хреново, я пил с самого утра в центре на лавке, бутылок 6 пива. Запил Ягуаром. Спаивал какого-то пацана лет 15. С кем-то знакомился, не помню. Потом поехал к 19 на собрание Анонимные Наркоманы, пришел косой. На меня как на изгоя смотрели, но пустили на собрание, все надо мной угарали. Я сидел, меня шатало, посреди собрания вышел, купил еще ягуар, выпил, вернулся, вел себя как свинья, меня выкинули. Я ехал обратно на трамвае, орал в телефон матом кому-то что-то, меня кондуктор попросила не орать. Вышел где-то на пустыре, взял блейзер 0.5 выжрал, потом пошел за пивасом, взял клинское светлое, дошел до пустыря, там с сердцем стало плохо и я упал, не могу встать, тело не слушается. Звоню матери, что валяюсь, забери. Она приехала на машине с тетей и дядей. Я где-то потерял карту банковскую, ключи тоже. Сегодня проснулся, я все помню, стыдно, что я слабая эгоистичная свинья-алкаш. Я родне проблемы доставляю только лишние, мне людям в глаза смотреть стремно уже. На собрания тоже ехать ппц, я туда только пьяный прихожу и клянусь бросить пить, и предлагаю всем выпить.

----------


## railton

> Вот в чём согласен, но даже после лечения, много ран на печени остаётся.
> Нужна только воля


 Так я хочу лечиться, вон на собрания езжу анонимных зависимых. Хочу работать по 12 шагам начать.

----------


## railton

> Печень, кстати, не почки, чудесно восстанавливается) отчекрыжишь кусок-вырастет новая) до определенных пределов, конеч. Цирроз-то не лечится(
> Воля-это да, я видела людей, чтоб сами захотели бросить, но мотивы были адски сильными, а чтобы человек прям сам бросил, без помощи -не видела никогда...


 Нормально восстанавливается печень, у нее огромные энергетические запасы, больше всего страдает не печень от ядов, а мозг головной. Несколько дней после пьянки думать тяжело, интеллект снижен на 18% по последним исследованиям. У меня он практически всегда отравлен.

----------


## Игорёк

> Я не могу смолчать... Какую ты чушь несешь))) тогда поколение целое наших бабушек и дедов, зачатых в окопах во время войны, под бомбами и др., и пр. должны быть изгоями через одного. Ан нет. Очень даже наоборот. А дети-узники концлагерей? Вполне себе приличные люди, не изгои. Наверное, есть какой-то процент и среди них, ясное дело, одиноких и невезучих. Но у них хотя бы оправдание про трудное голодное детство есть. 
> А дети, зачатые случайно? Когда отец бросил мать? И ничего, не изгои) все в голове. А это просто удобная отмазка: вот я бедняжка, каким бы я был красавцем, если бы мои родители во время зачатия Шекспира цитировали, а не о всякой фигне думали) что влияет-так это бухло и наркотики, ну еще инфекции там, генетические заболевания.
> А не какие-то обстоятельства.


 тут личный пример привожу - старший брат у меня полноценный во всех смыслах. средний брат за 2 года до меня умер (младенцом). И я тоже чуть не умер после рождения. Не думаю что тут дело только в случайности и в самооправдании. 
Конечно все может быть, и в лагерях может родиться здоровый ребенок, тогда как у совершенно здоровых людей - больной. Есть риск и вероятность, которую тоже надо учитывать. Но многие родители не задумываются о том, каким кошмаром может обернуться все это для их детей. Нельзя сказать что во всем виноваты родители, но часть их вины безусловно есть, в судьбе почти каждого проблемного человека.

----------


## LanaLeah

Да ну, твой пример не показателен. Неизвестно отчего умер средний брат, может, у него порок сердца был. Да мало ли что. Так же неизвестно, что у тебя за проблемы и как ты рос. Может, ты головой стучался о твёрдые предметы с 5ти до 20ти лет. Легче всего винить кого-то. А уж родителей-это сейчас такая мода винить) они не хвалили-воспитывает неудачника, хвалили-перехвалили, не воспитали конкурентоспособности). Ну и т.д., что бы родитель не сделал-если у ребенка будут проблемы, он найдет в чем их обвинить.

----------


## LanaLeah

> Нормально восстанавливается печень, у нее огромные энергетические запасы, больше всего страдает не печень от ядов, а мозг головной. Несколько дней после пьянки думать тяжело, интеллект снижен на 18% по последним исследованиям. У меня он практически всегда отравлен.


 Это хорошо, что ты это все понимаешь, плохо- что ты все равно ничего не исправляешь...

----------


## railton

> Это хорошо, что ты это все понимаешь, плохо- что ты все равно ничего не исправляешь...


 Да я давно все понимаю, это легко )) А вот как исправлять то надо, это ж самому в себе копаться надо, черт знает..это ж не компьютер починить. Знал бы как исправлять (ся), давно бы начал, если бы была инструкция..

----------


## railton

> Да ну, твой пример не показателен. Неизвестно отчего умер средний брат, может, у него порок сердца был. Да мало ли что. Так же неизвестно, что у тебя за проблемы и как ты рос. Может, ты головой стучался о твёрдые предметы с 5ти до 20ти лет. Легче всего винить кого-то. А уж родителей-это сейчас такая мода винить) они не хвалили-воспитывает неудачника, хвалили-перехвалили, не воспитали конкурентоспособности). Ну и т.д., что бы родитель не сделал-если у ребенка будут проблемы, он найдет в чем их обвинить.


 Есть конечно такая штука, как влияние семьи на будущее ребенка. Слышал, что существуют дисфункциональные семьи, где есть кто-то, страдающий алкогольной или иной хим. зависимость, либо где в семье есть некая "тайна", либо где кто-то тяжело неизлечимо болен. В таких семьях дети не получают должной опеки, внимания, им приходится скрывать свои чувства. В результате психологические косяки в будущем гарантированы, вон в здании АА есть ВДА (взрослые дети алкоголиков), там вот всю эту кухню разбирают, разжевывают, был один раз на общем собрании.

----------


## railton

Естественно, я в чем-то придерживаюсь мнения, что все корни проблем из раннего детства, когда ты только познавал мир и у тебя формировалось мировоззрение. Но вот взять себя даже - у меня родители нормальные, не алкаши, не нарки, гос. служащие, отношения в семье были нормальные, да..отец выпивал иногда, но меня никто не бил, сильно не ругал даже никогда, в 12 лет отпускали на ночь играть в компьютерный клуб. Но еще с садика я помню, что я отличался от других детей, я предпочитал одиночество коллективным играм, я был более задумчивый, рано научился читать, писать и считать. Года в 3-4 уже до 100 считал. Не дрался, не любил шум, любил рисовать, чертить схемы, наблюдать. Ну уже с самого детства построил себя идеальный мир, наполненный фантазиями, мыслями. Помню, лет в 5 у меня была игра с самим собой это вспоминать события из прошлой жизни, да какая там жизнь. Просто посмотрел какое-то кино, и вспоминал из него все кадры, имена героев, делал выводы, анализ событий проводил и мог в 5 лет часами чисто вот такую интеллектуально-аналитическую игру играть ))) Другие дети бегали в догонялки, а я вот сидел медитировал вот и фантазировал. Наверно, поэтому я с реальным миром и людьми нахожусь в дисгармонии, если не сказать, что в скрытом латентном конфликте.  Хотя вот щас черт знает уже, как все это копать, раскапывать с самого детства.. Можно конечно к психологу ходить, бабки тратить, но мне кажется, надо просто личность подкорректировать и создать из себя нечто новое. Тем более сейчас возраст еще у меня такой, когда можно слепить в принципе что угодно.

----------


## Игорёк

> Да ну, твой пример не показателен. Неизвестно отчего умер средний брат, может, у него порок сердца был. Да мало ли что. Так же неизвестно, что у тебя за проблемы и как ты рос. Может, ты головой стучался о твёрдые предметы с 5ти до 20ти лет. Легче всего винить кого-то. А уж родителей-это сейчас такая мода винить) они не хвалили-воспитывает неудачника, хвалили-перехвалили, не воспитали конкурентоспособности). Ну и т.д., что бы родитель не сделал-если у ребенка будут проблемы, он найдет в чем их обвинить.


 согласен. Другое дело в том что родители хотят делать добро для ребенка, а в итоге портят ему жизнь, по причине своей наивности.

----------


## Просто

Понятно что менять свою жизнь сложно.

 Складывается ощущение, что ты ищешь внимания, понимания, хоть и писал о том что ты одиночка, ты ищешь какой то встречи, озарения, которая перевернет весь твой мир, хотя уверен что озарения у тебя итак случаются, но на деле это как правило всего лишь временный эффект от окружающих обстоятельств. Вроде бы начинаешь двигаться в нужном направлении, но либо быстро сдуваешься, либо становится немного лучше и ты расслабляешься, и тут происходит главная ошибка, даешь маленькую слабину, а на самом деле переходишь границу в другой мир. И так по замкнутому кругу, в раскачку из крайности в крайность, причем с каждым провалом обе крайности становятся только хуже как правило. Та же ситуация с антидепресантами, тебе вроде бы стало лучше, ты захотел жить, жить лучше, но очень быстро расслабился и начал бухать по старинке. И к бабке не ходи, понятно что корни проблемы не в алкоголе, но алкоголь усугубляет, так же как в свое время это сделала болезнь. Как выбраться из замкнутого круга, я и сам не знаю, хотя у меня другая история, пить и курить я бросил. В общем к чему вся моя писанина, если хочешь отказаться от какой то вредной привычки, усвой, что если дашь слабину, все усилия затраченные ранее, пропадут зря. Да и проблема ведь уже не только в алкоголизме, без него у тебя ничего не остается с твоих слов, алкоголь - твое упоение. Попробуй найти замену, перед тем как начинать бросать, иначе изначально обрекаешь себя на провал. Хотя мб этого ты и хочешь, отчитаться перед собой, что ты пытался, но увы не смог, т.к. куча проблем, которые так и подталкивают тебя к бутылке, чтобы забыться, чтобы не взорваться и не поставить точку, если так, то выбрасывай нафиг эти мысли и жалость к себе. В общем тут много сторон можно описать, но помочь тебе сможет разве что хороший профессионал, а это деньги ... мб и повезет с врачом, но обычно попадаются тупые штампы в кабинетах, хотя попробовать все равно стоит, да и вроде для тебя это не проблема, на месте ты не сидишь. Т.к. ты не доверяешь окружающим, все вокруг кажутся тебе плохими и злыми, тут тебя многие поймут в этом, поэтому тебе нужно решать свои проблемы с человеком, которому ты сможешь доверять, иначе все самые логичные доводы будут переворачиваться тобою на изнанку, и эффекта скорее всего не последует. Люди тебе кажутся плохими из за твоей внутренней горечи, подумай над этим. Ты так зарылся в свои проблемы, + нехватка внимания, что хочешь понимания со стороны окружающих, при этом не желая понимать других с позитивной стороны. Могу только пожелать удачи. Не парься над ошибками, то что ты пытаешься измениться в лучшую сторону уже хорошо. Попробуй почитать какую нибудь литературу(психологию), хотя бы временный эффект может дать, а там уже все в твоих руках. Просто лелея свои проблемы и надеясь на дядю, ничего не изменится.  Побольше веры в себя, меньше пустой критики и самобичевания ... Пусть и банально, немного не складно, но жизнь вообще банальна и не складна.
  Что касается попыток намеренно попасть в несчастный случай, то это в 1 очередь алкоголь полагаю, желание смотреть на все через призму пофигизма, чтобы ослабить внутреннее напряжение, взгляни с позитивной стороны, это не твоя трусость, а желание жить, можно сказать некое противоречие за и против, но жить то хочется, а значит что то все таки есть в твоей жизни, что приносит тебе удовольствие, уверен если покапаешься получше, найдешь что то кроме алкоголя. Надеюсь мои слова поймешь в правлельном русле.

----------


## railton

> Понятно что менять свою жизнь сложно.
> 
>  Складывается ощущение, что ты ищешь внимания, понимания, хоть и писал о том что ты одиночка, ты ищешь какой то встречи, озарения, которая перевернет весь твой мир, хотя уверен что озарения у тебя итак случаются, но на деле это как правило всего лишь временный эффект от окружающих обстоятельств. Вроде бы начинаешь двигаться в нужном направлении, но либо быстро сдуваешься, либо становится немного лучше и ты расслабляешься, и тут происходит главная ошибка, даешь маленькую слабину, а на самом деле переходишь границу в другой мир. И так по замкнутому кругу, в раскачку из крайности в крайность, причем с каждым провалом обе крайности становятся только хуже как правило. Та же ситуация с антидепресантами, тебе вроде бы стало лучше, ты захотел жить, жить лучше, но очень быстро расслабился и начал бухать по старинке. И к бабке не ходи, понятно что корни проблемы не в алкоголе, но алкоголь усугубляет, так же как в свое время это сделала болезнь. Как выбраться из замкнутого круга, я и сам не знаю, хотя у меня другая история, пить и курить я бросил. В общем к чему вся моя писанина, если хочешь отказаться от какой то вредной привычки, усвой, что если дашь слабину, все усилия затраченные ранее, пропадут зря. Да и проблема ведь уже не только в алкоголизме, без него у тебя ничего не остается с твоих слов, алкоголь - твое упоение. Попробуй найти замену, перед тем как начинать бросать, иначе изначально обрекаешь себя на провал. Хотя мб этого ты и хочешь, отчитаться перед собой, что ты пытался, но увы не смог, т.к. куча проблем, которые так и подталкивают тебя к бутылке, чтобы забыться, чтобы не взорваться и не поставить точку, если так, то выбрасывай нафиг эти мысли и жалость к себе. В общем тут много сторон можно описать, но помочь тебе сможет разве что хороший профессионал, а это деньги ... мб и повезет с врачом, но обычно попадаются тупые штампы в кабинетах, хотя попробовать все равно стоит, да и вроде для тебя это не проблема, на месте ты не сидишь. Т.к. ты не доверяешь окружающим, все вокруг кажутся тебе плохими и злыми, тут тебя многие поймут в этом, поэтому тебе нужно решать свои проблемы с человеком, которому ты сможешь доверять, иначе все самые логичные доводы будут переворачиваться тобою на изнанку, и эффекта скорее всего не последует. Люди тебе кажутся плохими из за твоей внутренней горечи, подумай над этим. Ты так зарылся в свои проблемы, + нехватка внимания, что хочешь понимания со стороны окружающих, при этом не желая понимать других с позитивной стороны. Могу только пожелать удачи. Не парься над ошибками, то что ты пытаешься измениться в лучшую сторону уже хорошо. Попробуй почитать какую нибудь литературу(психологию), хотя бы временный эффект может дать, а там уже все в твоих руках. Просто лелея свои проблемы и надеясь на дядю, ничего не изменится.  Побольше веры в себя, меньше пустой критики и самобичевания ... Пусть и банально, немного не складно, но жизнь вообще банальна и не складна.
>   Что касается попыток намеренно попасть в несчастный случай, то это в 1 очередь алкоголь полагаю, желание смотреть на все через призму пофигизма, чтобы ослабить внутреннее напряжение, взгляни с позитивной стороны, это не твоя трусость, а желание жить, можно сказать некое противоречие за и против, но жить то хочется, а значит что то все таки есть в твоей жизни, что приносит тебе удовольствие, уверен если покапаешься получше, найдешь что то кроме алкоголя. Надеюсь мои слова поймешь в правильном русле.


 Привет, спасибо, что высказался. Очень во многом ты прав. Насчет одиночества тут у меня тоже непонятки. Вроде бы с одной стороны я в людях разочаровался, но с другой существовать внутри себя без взаимодействия с социумом не могу. Я как нажрусь, то обязательно давай кому-то названивать и нести такую чушь, полную ересь, просто стыдно перед человеком. Но у меня такая привычка есть. Либо вытащить кого-то из дома и напоить тоже, того же собутыльника психа хотя бы. Еще вот я пью то в одну каску, без повода, без всего. Хорошее-плохое настроение, да это не имеет значения, уже на автопилоте. До определенной кондиции пью, потом могу с кем угодно болтать, в трамвае с кондутором, на лавку сел к кому-то, разговор могу затеять. Т.е., вот вроде бы ищу понимания у людей в такой извращенной форме, но с другой стороны чуть-чуть вот так приоткроюсь, а потом обратно в свою скорлупу. Я вообще читал когда Чехова в 16 лет "Человек в футляре", то удивлялся, мол, так это же про меня написано ))) Но тогда еще не было алкоголизма, не было болезни, я еще не был настолько оторван от социума. Такие дела..Насчет профессионала - можешь сказать подробнее, кого ты имеешь в виду, психиатр? нарколог? целитель? )) Я уж залечен за эти годы всякими врачами, штампы это 90% из них. Особенно запомнилась улыбчивая врач, которая по 6 месяцев травит антибиотиками,а  потом когда приходишь весь мертвый к ней, она увеличивает дозу и направляет в бассейн, а после него в дур. дом. Вот реально, до болезни я думал, люди добрые, врачи все вылечивают. Ну идиотом был в розовых очках, мир казался ярким. Негатив если и был, я быстро его утилизировал шутками в позитив. Т.е., что такое депра, желание умереть, да такой мысли никогда не было. Это вот как могут неприятности менять мировоззрение. Что еще..Насчет психологической литературы - я ее начитался за эти годы, но если что-то достойное и полезное можешь подсказать, начну читать. Ну а по поводу, что я быстро опять забухал, хотя начинал пить антидепрессанты - тут я сам даже толком не могу понять, как это происходит все. Вроде жизнь чуть-чуть начала налаживаться, с мертвой точки, и я обрадовался, пошел и нажрался, типа отметить что не все потеряно. Просто встал, пошел, купил и выпил. При этом эмоциями летаю постоянно где-то в облаках или негативе. Сложно конечно это все. Насчет озарений так называемых, ты прав, они у меня бывают но временные - пока какая-то деятельность, которая мне радость приносит идет. К примеру, быстро еду и гляжу в окошко трамвая, слушаю плеер. Либо дома сижу кино смотрю офигенное. Да хоть порнушку смотрю. 
  Вот я понял, в чем отличии меня от других людей. Да даже моих ровестников. Они какие-то спокойные внутри, как будто имеют цель, знают зачем живут. И моими вот этими тараканами совсем не заморачиваются, просто их нет у них. Они вроде бы по большей части совершают те же действия, что и я. Только как-то эмоционально реагируют на них спокойнее. Амплитуда колебаний меньше. К примеру, у меня какая-то пустяковая хрень может вызвать прямо ппц грусть и уныние, либо пробить на смех. А в это время остальные будут равнодушны. Или наоборот в процессе обсуждения какой-то темы люди будут очень эмоционально спорить, доказывать, а мне даже рот открыть будет лень. Вот поэтому вроде и хочется, чтоб понимали, принимали меня люди, а с другой стороны как, если мы как будто с разных планет. 

Попробую для начала тупо не пить и анализировать ощущения.

----------


## Игорёк

порнуха это большое зло. не надо ее смотреть вообще. Может помешать в будущих отношениях. 

а про тупо не пить - у меня не получилось. как-то давно 10 дней не пил, именно с таким принципом, срок конечно маленький, никакого положительного результата не дало. скорее наоборот, злость была. Потом когда были отношения, были такие же периоды, тоже где-то по 7-10 дней трезвости. И как-то не особо думалось и переживалось. Тут нужен именно комплексный подход. "тупо не пить" - не всем подойдет.

----------


## LanaLeah

> Есть конечно такая штука, как влияние семьи на будущее ребенка. Слышал, что существуют дисфункциональные семьи, где есть кто-то, страдающий алкогольной или иной хим. зависимость, либо где в семье есть некая "тайна", либо где кто-то тяжело неизлечимо болен. В таких семьях дети не получают должной опеки, внимания, им приходится скрывать свои чувства. В результате психологические косяки в будущем гарантированы, вон в здании АА есть ВДА (взрослые дети алкоголиков), там вот всю эту кухню разбирают, разжевывают, был один раз на общем собрании.


 Я писала выше, что есть случаи: алкоголизм, наркомания, гензаболевания, инфекции во время беременности, которые реально влияют на ребенка. Есессно, есть ФАС, его никто не отменял, погугли, там даже фенотип меняется. 
Но мы ж тут не такие случаи с Игорьком обсуждали. Кроме того, тут большой вопрос, что больше повлияло: зачатие, когда родитель алкоголик или жизнь потом с этим алкоголиком 20 лет под одной крышей?

----------


## LanaLeah

> Естественно, я в чем-то придерживаюсь мнения, что все корни проблем из раннего детства, когда ты только познавал мир и у тебя формировалось мировоззрение. Но вот взять себя даже - у меня родители нормальные, не алкаши, не нарки, гос. служащие, отношения в семье были нормальные, да..отец выпивал иногда, но меня никто не бил, сильно не ругал даже никогда, в 12 лет отпускали на ночь играть в компьютерный клуб. Но еще с садика я помню, что я отличался от других детей, я предпочитал одиночество коллективным играм, я был более задумчивый, рано научился читать, писать и считать. Года в 3-4 уже до 100 считал. Не дрался, не любил шум, любил рисовать, чертить схемы, наблюдать. Ну уже с самого детства построил себя идеальный мир, наполненный фантазиями, мыслями. Помню, лет в 5 у меня была игра с самим собой это вспоминать события из прошлой жизни, да какая там жизнь. Просто посмотрел какое-то кино, и вспоминал из него все кадры, имена героев, делал выводы, анализ событий проводил и мог в 5 лет часами чисто вот такую интеллектуально-аналитическую игру играть ))) Другие дети бегали в догонялки, а я вот сидел медитировал вот и фантазировал. Наверно, поэтому я с реальным миром и людьми нахожусь в дисгармонии, если не сказать, что в скрытом латентном конфликте.  Хотя вот щас черт знает уже, как все это копать, раскапывать с самого детства.. Можно конечно к психологу ходить, бабки тратить, но мне кажется, надо просто личность подкорректировать и создать из себя нечто новое. Тем более сейчас возраст еще у меня такой, когда можно слепить в принципе что угодно.


 Ну ты знаешь, ничего супер-необычного ты не описал) 
Я тоже была тихой и асоциальной, что в подростковом возрасте и привело к попыткам самоубийства. Хотя, в своем случае, я, анализируя свое отрочество, теперь думаю, что это было больше:'посмотрите на меня, мне плохо, сделайте что-то', а не 'мне совсем жить надоело') и тоже были проблемы с алкоголем. 
Мне помогали психологи. Не один врач, а несколько разных специалистов. Может, мне поэтому сложно обвинить родителей? Мы с моими очень разные, они никогда не понимали, что и почему со мной не так, но со своей стороны они не отмахнулись, а честно помогли, чем смогли. Моя мама до сих пор уверена, что у меня была детская шизофрения или типа того, но, к своей чести, в психушку меня не клала и антидепрессантами не кормила.
А так, я верю в психологов, может, не все и, наверное, не всем, но помогают)))
Как слепить из себя что-то новое тоже не знаю))) меня, наоборот, научали принимать любое проявление своего я, завязав с аутоагрессией.

----------


## аутоагрессия

есть что почитать....а жизнь не дерьмо,это мы какашки.

----------


## LanaLeah

> Скорее всего жизнь под одной крышей ... знакомо


 Вот это и есть ответственность родителей-заводить ребенка, если один из родителей алкоголик. Вот за это, наверное, справедливо обвинять и злиться.

----------


## Игорёк

> Вот это и есть ответственность родителей-заводить ребенка, если один из родителей алкоголик. Вот за это, наверное, справедливо обвинять и злиться.


 Опять же далеко не факт. Мой друг тому пример. Отец у него - конченый алкаш, пропил всю жизнь, сейчас на инвалидности. а друг - успешный человек. в 25 имел свою квартиру, гараж, машины, женился. От родителей полностью независим. Пьет умеренно.

----------


## LanaLeah

> Опять же далеко не факт. Мой друг тому пример. Отец у него - конченый алкаш, пропил всю жизнь, сейчас на инвалидности. а друг - успешный человек. в 25 имел свою квартиру, гараж, машины, женился. От родителей полностью независим. Пьет умеренно.


 Не в смысле, что обязательно дети алкоголиков больные или неуспешные, это обычно, если мать пьет, ФАС бывает. 
Никто не говорит, что все, без исключения, дети алкоголиков будут асоциальными элементами) но большинство-будут, потому что во-первых, есть генетическая предрасположенность, а во-вторых, среда, в которой человек растет. Из любого правила есть исключения, но ребенок перенимает многое от родителей, от окружения. Поэтому дети бомжей, алкоголиков, наркоманов и др., и пр. редко вырастают нормальными. Когда человек видит с самого раннего возраста, что бухать, драться и жить в говне-норма, что хорошего из него получится? 
У твоего друга отец алкоголик, мать, наверное, нормальный человек? Отцы-алкоголики у нас в стране у каждого пятого, наверное) хорошего мало, но не вся же семья...

----------


## railton

привет. Сегодня хочу на собрание поехать Анонимные нарки, выздоравливать надо коллективно. Только стыдно, туда пьяный приходил, как дебил себя вел инфантильный, мешал выздоравливать людям. Не знаю, ехать или нет. Вот вчера на ночь читал: http://www.novayagazeta.ru/society/52159.html
Жесть, если честно.

----------


## LanaLeah

> привет. Сегодня хочу на собрание поехать Анонимные нарки, выздоравливать надо коллективно. Только стыдно, туда пьяный приходил, как дебил себя вел инфантильный, мешал выздоравливать людям. Не знаю, ехать или нет. Вот вчера на ночь читал: http://www.novayagazeta.ru/society/52159.html
> Жесть, если честно.


 Езжай, покаешься-простят)

----------


## railton

Доброго вечера. Сегодня на собрание не поехал, холодно, а я легко одет, замерз. Выпил б/а пивас, закусил сухариками, обманул мозги, и домой погнал. Завтра 1 мая, кстати всех поздравляю с днем международной солидарности трудящихся..завтра поеду на собрание. Начну работать по 12 шаговой программе, надо в порядок приводить личность. Если даже бомжи в нормальных превращались людей, заводили семьи, работая по программе, думаю и у меня хватит мозгов по ней работать. Пока изучаю конкретно первый шаг. Правда поеду я на наркоманов, там покруче, чем на АА. Заодно потрещать можно будет, какое-никакое общение, как бы и тематика схожая - Яга та же наркота, алкоголь и стимулятор (кофеин), тот же эффект качелей, разгон-торможение. Чем не амфетамин или соли для ванн ))) Вот такие дела. Попрошу показать кого-нибудь как именно и правильно прописывать шаги, чтобы они по жизни работали.

----------


## CRIME

Вот, вот тоже самая проблема жить не хочется и ни как не могу умереть ? Который раз приезжаю к Энгельскиму мосту, ну думаю вот он шанс попасть на небеса: прыгнуть с моста в воду и всё высота и глубина помогут в этом не расшибусь так утону что то должно сработать ? Вот вода стихия она даёт жизнь и может её отнять, даже незнаю что делать принять допинг для храбрости пиво литров 6 и задуматся о плохом.

----------


## аутоагрессия

> Вот, вот тоже самая проблема жить не хочется и ни как не могу умереть ? Который раз приезжаю к Энгельскиму мосту, ну думаю вот он шанс попасть на небеса: прыгнуть с моста в воду и всё высота и глубина помогут в этом не расшибусь так утону что то должно сработать ? Вот вода стихия она даёт жизнь и может её отнять, даже незнаю что делать принять допинг для храбрости пиво литров 6 и задуматся о плохом.


 а может на трезвую голову?Да с музыкой...

----------


## railton

> Зачем к наркоманам, если ты алкоголизмом страдаешь ?) Это же совсем разное. Или так напортачил на собрании АА, что показываться не хочешь ? Дело твое конечно, я вовсе не отговариваю, просто мысль недопонял


 на АА как раз не портачил. Если перед нарками можно повыеб*ваться было, то перед АА-шниками - а это люди за 40-50 лет, мужчины и женщины..Перед ними какой-то сопляк будет выпендриваться, мешать им общаться и выздоравливать..нет я понимаю, я пропил совесть, но не до такой же степени оскотиниваться. На собрания АН ходят и алкоголики,т.к. в брошюре наркоманский есть фраза, что алкоголь - тоже наркотик. Поэтому я подпадаю под определение, тем более какая разница, алкоголизм, наркомания - суть одна и та же, заморочки одни и те же. Дело не в веществе, там этого почти не обсуждают, там личность восстанавливают и разуму здравомыслие. А хоть ты мочу пил и серную кислоту пил и от этого кайф ловил - там по-барабану.

----------


## railton

> а может на трезвую голову?Да с музыкой...


 Кстати да, вот по пьянке я сто раз на крыше стоял, и ппц так себя жалко убивать. А вот на трезвую все осознанно, с музончиком типа транса какого-нибудь - да окажись я в нужном настроении, прыгнул бы 100%. Просто на крышах и балконах трезвым я не появлялся. 

П.С. сегодня мне так грустно стало. Я прожил почти четверть века, а не добился, кроме проблем ничего в этой жизни. Нет имущества, нет связей с людьми, отношений, чувствую себя бесполезным существом. Еще я похоже влюбился в одногрупницу из института, не помню когда успел, но у нее есть парень - такой шустрый кавказец-спортсмен. Они встречаются давно уже, года два. А она сама тоже активистка и отличница. Я вот думаю, мне никогда не быть с такой девушкой как она. Я еще косячить стал сильно, раньше так не косячил в школе даже, я ей по пьяне звонил, и на жизнь жаловался, и признавался, что она мне нравится. А потом в институт стыдно было идти, и ей в глаза смотреть. А она еще со мной после всего этого здоровается и ее парень мне даже в контакт пишет, спрашивает домашнее задание. Из-за этого я еще больше чувствую себя мудаком. Реально вот чувствую свою ущербность, надо меняться, но черт знает с чего. Собрания они помогут не пить, но это же лишь начало становления нормальным человеком, надо самооценку повышать, научиться с людьми нормально коммуникатировать, навыки заиметь жизненные - что-то делать научиться, в чем-то разбираться. 
 В жизни че-то себя ощущаю с каждым годом все больше подростком 12 летним, который в незнакомом городе потерял маму.

----------


## railton

Ребят, все плохо, привет. Я вчера с утра клялся, что не пью никогда, а вечерком нажрался до потери сознания!!! Я не могу так больше, это какой-то бред, я своим телом и разумом не управляю, какой-то фильм ужасов!!! пить не хочу, а тело само пьет!!! ((( В церковь пойду, Богу молится буду, только чтобы бросить пить..все тело болит уже.

----------


## Игорёк

мда, про девушку конечно жесть. Как-то уж совсем для твоего возраста поздновато такие глупости делать. Попробуй понять что обычные нормальные стандартные девушки - не для тебя. Но ничего страшного в этом нет. смотри на таких просто как на людей, никаких точек пересечения с ними у нас быть не может. Зачем заниматься глупостями и пытаться обманывать себя ? это нытьё и мазахизм.

----------


## Мирфатуллаева Яна

Да и духовного отца тебе надо чтоб кто то взял над тобой шевство , контролировал тебя , сложно жить когда  сам не умеешь выстраивать себя и свою жизнь , правда мне как то тебе искренне сочувствую )

----------


## corpse in living mask

> Кстати да, вот по пьянке я сто раз на крыше стоял, и ппц так себя жалко убивать. А вот на трезвую все осознанно, с музончиком типа транса какого-нибудь - да окажись я в нужном настроении, прыгнул бы 100%. Просто на крышах и балконах трезвым я не появлялся. 
> 
> П.С. сегодня мне так грустно стало. Я прожил почти четверть века, а не добился, кроме проблем ничего в этой жизни. Нет имущества, нет связей с людьми, отношений, чувствую себя бесполезным существом. Еще я похоже влюбился в одногрупницу из института, не помню когда успел, но у нее есть парень - такой шустрый кавказец-спортсмен. Они встречаются давно уже, года два. А она сама тоже активистка и отличница. Я вот думаю, мне никогда не быть с такой девушкой как она. Я еще косячить стал сильно, раньше так не косячил в школе даже, я ей по пьяне звонил, и на жизнь жаловался, и признавался, что она мне нравится. А потом в институт стыдно было идти, и ей в глаза смотреть. А она еще со мной после всего этого здоровается и ее парень мне даже в контакт пишет, спрашивает домашнее задание. Из-за этого я еще больше чувствую себя мудаком. Реально вот чувствую свою ущербность, надо меняться, но черт знает с чего. Собрания они помогут не пить, но это же лишь начало становления нормальным человеком, надо самооценку повышать, научиться с людьми нормально коммуникатировать, навыки заиметь жизненные - что-то делать научиться, в чем-то разбираться. 
>  В жизни че-то себя ощущаю с каждым годом все больше подростком 12 летним, который в незнакомом городе потерял маму.


 практически все про меня. смирился уже со всем этим. просто существую. По-пьяне не могу себя контролить, звоню и пишу одной даме, а на утро стыдно, и так постоянно

----------


## railton

> мда, про девушку конечно жесть. Как-то уж совсем для твоего возраста поздновато такие глупости делать. Попробуй понять что обычные нормальные стандартные девушки - не для тебя. Но ничего страшного в этом нет. смотри на таких просто как на людей, никаких точек пересечения с ними у нас быть не может. Зачем заниматься глупостями и пытаться обманывать себя ? это нытьё и мазахизм.


 Да я уже понял свой косяк. Но не понял твою мысль, можешь более развернуто пояснить: почему обычные нормальные девушки не для меня? И почему я себя обманываю? А какие девушки для меня - алкоголички, которые за банку ягуара отдаются в подъезде что ли? Или какие-то творческие философские поэтессы, художницы? Как раз, мне вот кажется, что у меня с обычной девушкой больше точек пересечения, чем с какой-то, у которой отклонения от развития. Поправь, если я не прав...

----------


## railton

> Да и духовного отца тебе надо чтоб кто то взял над тобой шевство , контролировал тебя , сложно жить когда  сам не умеешь выстраивать себя и свою жизнь , правда мне как то тебе искренне сочувствую )


 Спасибо ))) Уже сегодня ездил на собрание АА с похмелья, там такие мужички были веселые, как дети угарают сидят, а самим за 50. Спортом занимаются, живут полной жизнью, а несколько лет назад гнили от пьянки. Мне бы найти наставника по жизни, даже хоть в инете, чтобы он мог какие-то советы давать. Отец просто меня ничему не учил по жизни, дед учил только в самом детстве, а отцу было пох, поэтому во мне мужское поведение не сформировалось толком. Не с кого было брать пример. Да и батя у меня та еще пьянь и болтун. У нас в семье мать функции мужика выполняла всю жизни - чинила технику, таскала сумки, полностью хозяйство на ней.

----------


## railton

> практически все про меня. смирился уже со всем этим. просто существую. По-пьяне не могу себя контролить, звоню и пишу одной даме, а на утро стыдно, и так постоянно


  Да, понимаю, но со мной такое впервые - по пьяне с соплями я раньше никому не звонил, докатился...Морально просто разлагаюсь. Кончаю нах с этим. Спортом заниматься буду. Только организм от попоек поправиться.

----------


## Игорёк

> Да я уже понял свой косяк. Но не понял твою мысль, можешь более развернуто пояснить: почему обычные нормальные девушки не для меня? И почему я себя обманываю? А какие девушки для меня - алкоголички, которые за банку ягуара отдаются в подъезде что ли? Или какие-то творческие философские поэтессы, художницы? Как раз, мне вот кажется, что у меня с обычной девушкой больше точек пересечения, чем с какой-то, у которой отклонения от развития. Поправь, если я не прав...


 Мое мнение основано на личном опыте. Общаясь в юные годы в нормальных компаниях, где естественно были и красивые беспроблемные девушки, сформировалось восприятие, что девушка должна быть только такой (у "друзей" же были такие), хотя даже в то время было полно других, менее популярных. С годами жизнь поставила всех на свои места, и дала понять что из возможных потенциальных девушек, моя может быть только из таких, другие мне просто не интересны, точно также как и я им. Если же ты считаешь по другому, то либо ты действительно полноценный человек (потерялся временно), либо же переоцениваешь по наивности свое место. Лучше конечно чтоб это был именно первый вариант (больше перспекстив).

----------


## railton

> Про спорт ты правильно задумался, только для этого надо бросить курить, а пока ты бухаешь, курить врятли сможешь бросить, но зарядку в любом случае полезно делать, хоть чем то спортивным заниматься, контрастный душ и все такое. Я вот тоже начал форму немного восстонавливать в спортивном плане, а то совсем запустил с этим.


 Я курю только по пьянке, сегодня с бодуна ни одной не выкурил, нет желания. Да, ты прав, надо форму восстанавливать, я когда-то жим лаже 70кг жал, а щас даже и не пробую, пресс вот периодически качаю, душ да гантельки 4 кг юзаю...

----------


## railton

> Мое мнение основано на личном опыте. Общаясь в юные годы в нормальных компаниях, где естественно были и красивые беспроблемные девушки, сформировалось восприятие, что девушка должна быть только такой (у "друзей" же были такие), хотя даже в то время было полно других, менее популярных. С годами жизнь поставила всех на свои места, и дала понять что из возможных потенциальных девушек, моя может быть только из таких, другие мне просто не интересны, точно также как и я им. Если же ты считаешь по другому, то либо ты действительно полноценный человек (потерялся временно), либо же переоцениваешь по наивности свое место. Лучше конечно чтоб это был именно первый вариант (больше перспекстив).


 Как-то запутано ты выразился, три раза перечитывал. Короче, ты хотел сказать, если я временно потерявшийся чел, то со временем мне светит с "красивыми беспроблемными", а если же по наивности свое место не знаю, то только с серыми мышками..Только все это как-то через чур теоритически все звучит)) Вот если вспомнить время до болячек и пьянок, мне с девушками не особо везло, т.к. я всегда западал на красивых, умных, эффектных дам, стервозных даже. Естественно, с ними ничего не выгорало, а обычные девушки меня не интересовали, максимум на секс на пару раз. Мне было с ними скучно. Короче, свое место я как не знал, так и до сих пор не знаю, мне на него не указывали никогда. Но одно могу сказать даже сейчас, что нет желания встречаться с серой некрасивой мышкой. Уж лучше пока не париться насчет женщин, бросить бухать, привести тело и мозги в порядок, а там уже и мутиться начать. Лучше учебой заняться сейчас, сессия на носу ))) Но всяко у нашего "кавказца-спортсмена" шансы выше, чем у меня. Я читал Протопопова с пикапского сайта давно еще, там все описывается это - ранги, примативность, агрессивность - вот основные критерии.

----------


## railton

> Даж хз, насчет девушек, я лично не понял о каких категориях ты говоришь. Вижу только две крайности, гламурные пафосные сучки, ищущие богатого папика, или уже имеющие его и прожигающие жизнь в удовольствие, и забитые полу монашки, натерпевшиеся в этой жизни от плохой жизни и неблагоприятных семей, или с другими проблемами. По мне так 1ый вариант только для секса подойдет, поэтому на них изначально пох(в плане серьезных отношений), а 2ой вариант не подойдет, потому что своих проблем вагон, поэтому немного двинутым парням нужна обычная девушка с более менее здоровым восприятием жизни, желательно без вредных привычек =) В общем не из клубов и не из больничек. Т.к. с такими долгие отношения на мой взгляд маловероятны. Тут разве что проблемы будут в случае явно видных дефектов, а не душевных проблем, пускай и связанных со здоровьем.


 Поддерживаю. Более приближенная классификация ))) Как уже писал, тянуло раньше по молодости лет на гламурных сук, сейчас же хочется в перспективе иметь что-то стабильное - поэтому мне и нравится моя однокурсница, внешность симпотичная, не красавица. По учебе умница, отношениями дорожит, понтов нет, естественна в общении. Без вредных привычек. Что-то типа такого приблизительно хотелось бы. Насчет душевного здоровья...лучше уж физические какие-то неполадки будут, я не имею ввиду колясочницу или явные видимые дефекты, но лучше небольшие физ. отклонения, не влияющие на детородную функцию, чем сдвиги в мозгах..мне в своих разобраться бы, а тут еще и у нее будут..нее спасибо (

----------


## railton

> У меня так же было, 70, или 80 жал. А щас я просто не стану так насиловать свой потрепанный организм(да и щас мало подниму), мне больше нравится мысль о зарядке, растяжках, упражнения со своим весом, брусья позже начну, гантельки у меня щас хз какого веса, достаточно легкие, в самый раз для старта. Начал чувствовать себя значительно лучше, жаль что здоровье не позволяет спортом по полной заниматься как раньше, но да черт с ним, что есть - мое. Курить я осенью бросил, даже удивился как курение воздействовало на меня, теперь отношусь к куреву как к навозу. Много попыток было ... помогла книга.


 Cлушай, а что с тобой случилось, что ты стал опускаться, забросил спорт. Вот в моем случае - это болячка, издевательство врачей, одиночество, бухло. А в твоем? Что с тобой случилось?

----------


## railton

> А можешь ссылочку дать, или более конкретную наводку, любопытно стало, люблю психологню почитать под настроение.


 http://www.ark.ru/ins/zapoved/zapoved/traktat.html

Пожалуйста, самому очень понравилось, когда читал лет эдак в 16, романтизировать отношения перестал )))

----------


## Игорёк

> Даж хз, насчет девушек, я лично не понял о каких категориях ты говоришь. Вижу только две крайности, гламурные пафосные сучки, ищущие богатого папика, или уже имеющие его и прожигающие жизнь в удовольствие, и забитые полу монашки, натерпевшиеся в этой жизни от плохой жизни и неблагоприятных семей, или с другими проблемами. По мне так 1ый вариант только для секса подойдет, поэтому на них изначально пох(в плане серьезных отношений), а 2ой вариант не подойдет, потому что своих проблем вагон, поэтому немного двинутым парням нужна обычная девушка с более менее здоровым восприятием жизни, желательно без вредных привычек =) В общем не из клубов и не из больничек. Т.к. с такими долгие отношения на мой взгляд маловероятны. Тут разве что проблемы будут в случае явно видных дефектов, а не душевных проблем, пускай и связанных со здоровьем.


 Да, кому-то это подойдет - приподнять себя на активности другого человека. Для кого-то наоборот - нужен просто стимул для собственного развития и продолжения жизни. В любом случае пассивный режим маловероятен, ибо мало какая женщина согласиться быть этим самым стимулом, когда "мужчина" уже на дне.
а про тот вариант девушек (тех кто смотрит на жизнь глазами потребителя, и тупо пытаются себя выгоднее продать) вообще говорить не стоило бы. Но если автор считает себя достойным, то (как я уже писал) это возможно показатель того что у него не все так плохо.
Был онин знакомый, ничего из себя не представлявший, который отказался от отношений с одной женщиной, процитировать не смогу, но приблизительно это было так "я - ты считаешь что достоин большего ? он - да, конечно". на мой взгяд со стороны (независимый) недостоин как раз был он ее.

----------


## railton

Просто, здорова =) Слушай, очень многое у нас общего, судя по твоей истории. Но маленько разница есть - в детстве я не болел вообще, раз года в 3 температура и все, вообще у врачей не был практически. Семья не сказать, что прямо идеальная была, но и не могу сказать, что родители мне испортили детство, доброжелательные люди в общем. Советское воспитание есть конечно, но особо меня в рамках не ограничивали. Отец любитель выпить, но в рамках себя держал, морально давил только по пьянке и то навязывал свои взгляды - мол я мужик, и ты мужик будешь (мне было лет 12), поэтому ты должен пойти в армию, как я, как твой дед. Ты должен ходить на рукопашный бой (я ходил 2 года, с 12 до 14 лет), чтобы мог постоять за себя. Отец был прав, но особых дружеских отношений с ним не выходило. Особенно помню пьяного отца с коллегами, когда он дает мне нож и говорит - ударь меня, сможешь? Ну и подобные случаи тоже были, особого внимания я им не уделяю сейчас, но мне тогда в 11 лет казалось это дико..Я отца стал сторониться. Общались мы с ним в основном на тему истории, политики, патриотизма, он в этом много знает, любит порассуждать на эти темы. Еще он очень жадный, любит тратить пол з/платы на шлюх, кабаки, а мы дома переминались с хлеба на воду с мамой и младшей сестрой.  
   Ладно, что-то опять ударился в воспоминания из детства, одно могу сказать, несчастным человеком я в детстве и подростковом возрасте не чувствовал никогда, был активный, жизнерадостный пацан, пинал мяч во дворе, любил поиграть в комп. Но вот именно в 19 лет переломный момент произошел, здоровье сдулось сильно. При чем это как раз произошло, когда я очень сильно занимался саморазвитием, и про пикап я многое прочитал, и девушки в моей жизни были часто, и мышцы я в качалке сильно прокачал. И че-то меня эта тема саморазвития тогда в 16-19 лет так проперла, я фанатом личностного роста прямо был какой-то. Кроме универа и качалки, я ходил еще на 2-е курсов (психология, английский), успевал общаться с друзьями (пил редко и мало) дома играть в контру и считаться в городе "профи" игроком. 
  Вот в 19 лет все сдулось, считал себя суперменом, а стал растением, которое и ходить то не может и ничего не соображает. Диагнозы...иммуннодефицит, общая интоксикация, ВСД, церебростенический синдром, со временем добавился невротический и депрессивный синдром, поражение ЦНС...короче очень много чего. Вот я тебя и понимаю почему, к неврологам мы ходили раз 50 наверно уже, психиатры, да у кого только не было. МРТ мозга 4 раза я уже сделал. 
   Физическое состояние у меня конечно щас не сравнить с тем, ставят лишь церебростенический синдром и ВСД, но вот психическое состояние помножилось на нуль, да вру - даже на минус помножилось. По поводу приема таблеток - я особенно первые 2 года пил их горстями, каждый вечер укол в жопу мать ставила, 5 таблеток с утра, 10 в обед, 5 вечером. Еще сидишь дома, и черт знает, что дальше будет. По поводу состояния, которое ты описываешь - депрессивность, раздражительность, тревожность, циничность и злость. Это можно сказать я и есть. От того веселого, энергичного парня не осталось ничего, кроме воспоминаний, он умер. Для меня щас в норме послать кого-то на три буквы даже незнакомого, нажраться и получить (дать) люлей, сил у меня немного, но под бухлом море по колено. 
   Еще случай вспомнил, как-то пил в центре города на лавке прошлым августом, на душе паршиво так было, впрочем это мое типичное состояние, мне либо х-ево, либо мне пох. Ко мне мужик подсел лет 30, время спросил, сигаретку, слово за слово. В итоге мы нажрались до вечера в усрачку, мужик попался нормальный, но тоже тараканистый, одинокий, но не моральный урод, просился ко мне ночевать, я от него свалил потом. Как пришел не помню, но с тех пор, лучше пить в одного, или с проверенными людьми, чем с кем попало. Особенно на утро я проснулся тогда с нереального бодуна и сразу же удалил его номер сотового. Что еще написать.."Жизнь без трусов" Лесли читал, "РМЕС" Богачева тоже, Кирпичи рассказ неплохой. Да я в этой сфере книг 20 наверно прочитал, всего и не вспомнить.
   По поводу психотерапевта - спасибо, что объяснил на своем примере, я просто подумывал сходить, но думаю, вряд ли будет толк бОльший, чем у тебя. Слишком дохера у меня косяков в последнее время, тут без стакана даже кандидат наук не разберется...Кстати от таблеток я давно отказался, не пью, только травы завариваю, чтобы мозги соображали получше, полевой хвощ для прочищения завариваю, экстракт корня кровохлебки, гинко-билоба и еще парочка. Антидепрессанты я пил недели 2 может каждый год, становилось паршиво. Я переставал совсем понимать, что происходит у меня с разумом. Лучше уж нейролептики, они как-то стабилизируют состояние больше в положительную сторону.  
  По поводу женщин промолчу, есть конечно у меня знакомые, но близкого общения я давно избегаю сам, не хочу на человека взваливать все это свое накопившееся дерьмо, а общаться поверхностно - за погоду, за учебу да за курс доллара у меня нет никакого желания.  Как-то раз в 2010 году меня возили в другой город в Институт Мозга, где после осмотра моих бумажек, а их там под сотню всяких обследований-консультаций, рецептов, выписок из стационаров - поставили "психоорганический синдром" и выписали какой-то жуткой антидепрессант, попив месяц который я превратился в какое-то безчувственное вечно улыбающееся растение, выкинув это дерьмо, я нажрался пару  и пришел в себя )))) С тех пор с психиатрами подзавязал.
  Еще с памятью звездец у меня, я все время все забываю. Может, надо перестать бороться и строить из себя здорового и как говорил Игорек, полноценного, забить, бухать время от времени и не париться,но хочется все равно и чтобы народ уважал, и ценил, и самому ощущать себя значимым субъектом...эх, размечтался да, скажете?

----------


## railton

> Да, кому-то это подойдет - приподнять себя на активности другого человека. Для кого-то наоборот - нужен просто стимул для собственного развития и продолжения жизни. В любом случае пассивный режим маловероятен, ибо мало какая женщина согласиться быть этим самым стимулом, когда "мужчина" уже на дне.
> а про тот вариант девушек (тех кто смотрит на жизнь глазами потребителя, и тупо пытаются себя выгоднее продать) вообще говорить не стоило бы. Но если автор считает себя достойным, то (как я уже писал) это возможно показатель того что у него не все так плохо.
> Был онин знакомый, ничего из себя не представлявший, который отказался от отношений с одной женщиной, процитировать не смогу, но приблизительно это было так "я - ты считаешь что достоин большего ? он - да, конечно". на мой взгяд со стороны (независимый) недостоин как раз был он ее.


     У меня есть пример, когда женщина берет мужичка, который, как ты выразился "на дне". Ну или почти на дне Друг школьный моего отца - здоровья вагон, непьющий, некурящий, но тараканистый, спортсмен. 45 лет, не женат, живет с мамой, после работы играет в комп в Rome Total War каждый вечер и все выходные. Его подобрала подруга моей тети, пожил он месяц у нее, а у той дочь младшая, лет 20 ей сейчас где-то, но даже она одинокая женщина с ребенком по доброте душевной подобрала мужчину, вроде бы и неплохого, не совсем на дне как бы, не алкаша, он должен радоваться, а он сам сбежал от нее к маме и компу.

----------


## Игорёк

> У меня есть пример, когда женщина берет мужичка, который, как ты выразился "на дне". Ну или почти на дне Друг школьный моего отца - здоровья вагон, непьющий, некурящий, но тараканистый, спортсмен. 45 лет, не женат, живет с мамой, после работы играет в комп в Rome Total War каждый вечер и все выходные. Его подобрала подруга моей тети, пожил он месяц у нее, а у той дочь младшая, лет 20 ей сейчас где-то, но даже она одинокая женщина с ребенком по доброте душевной подобрала мужчину, вроде бы и неплохого, не совсем на дне как бы, не алкаша, он должен радоваться, а он сам сбежал от нее к маме и компу.


 Это нельзя назвать дном. мало кто не спивается в одиночестве. А если не спиваются, то заражаются другими гадостями. Несовсем подходящий случай под понятие "запылился в хлам".

----------


## railton

> Да я тоже работал над собой, психология, философия, физ поддержка, хотя не всегда на нее времени и сил хватало, даже не так давно это было наверно. Хотя не сказать что очень много прочитал, тоже все думал вот еще немного подтяну здоровье и пойду на курсы англ., на работе наконец начну спокойно идти к цели и все в таком духе позитивном. 
>    Мне вот интересно нормально ли у тебя со сном ? Бывают ли ночные пробуждения без причины ? С утра просыпаешься расслабленно, или в тревожном состоянии, как будто спал в окопе. Нормально ли засыпаешь, или чаще страдаешь бессоницей ?


 Я так же год назад думал - вот еще чуть-чуть, брошу пить, подтянется здоровье и я опять начну жить как жил весело и зашибенно. А вот хрен ))
Насчет сна у меня более чем хорошо - я сплю по 8-10 часов, могу и 12 продрыхнуть. Встаю с неохотой, как будто невыспался. К обеду начинаю позевывать, в вечернее время спать тянет нормально так, приходится пить ягу, чтобы развлекаться, а не быть сонно-вялым существом. Ночные пробуждения бывают только, если жестко захотелось отлить ))) Просыпаюсь расслабленно, но за день нервозность нарастает с каждым часом, можно сказать. Хотя года 2 назад я просыпался и первой мыслью у меня было еще до поднятия с дивана "Бл%ть, еще один гребаный день надо как-то отмучиться". Сейчас что-то похожее есть, но быстро проходит. Засыпаю нормально, только коснулся головой подушки - вырубаюсь и уже утро. 
  По поводу пьянок тоже дохрена было косяков, некриминальных конечно, но неприятных. Но алкоголь имеет свойство давать ретроградную амнезию, что позволяет совести жить спокойно и пить дальше ))) Вот даже год назад летом я помню, пил в очередной сотый или какой раз в одного на памятнике ветеранам ВОВ, там деревянное сидение..А, вспомнил, это был день, когда я ехал с летней практики, которую люто ненавидел. Сидел, пил вроде бы я пиво 1,5 литра как всегда и уже намеревался пойти за ягой, как вдруг ко мне подошли познакомиться 2 довольно симпатичные девушки. У меня тогда еще внешность не была настолько пропитая, как сейчас. Пообщались где-то час, я морально и тогда чувствовал себя говном, и старшая из них, которой 25 лет, можно сказать сама настояла, чтобы я ее телефон записал. Звонил я ей недели 2 спустя в хлам бухой, она от встречи отказалась. (Сам идиот). Короче, самый прикол то в чем - пью я недели 2-3 спустя на этой же самой деревяшке на памятнике ветеранам, опять в районе 23-24 часов. Ко мне подходит девушка с парнем на вид лет 18-20. Уже пьяные, вместе пьем, мне становится немного веселее, они меня уговаривают идти в клуб неподалеку. Пьем, идем, танцуем, там я с этой девушкой танцую и быстрые и медленные танцы (я танцевать умел неплохо раньше, был у меня друг, которое танцами занимался и в модельном агентстве работал), я в медленном танце с ней целуюсь. Потом она уходит на улицу, я знакомлюсь с ее подругами, танцую с ними. Потом им всем становится плохо (перепили), время часа 3 ночи. А мне как-то пофиг. Девка эта всю дорогу ко мне липнет, а потом приведя ее домой, оказывается, что у нее есть парень. Оставшуюся ночь до утра бухаем пиво за мой счет во дворе с этим парнем и их друзьями. Парень оказывается полным мудаком, от которого я не мог отделаться долгое время. Он меня везде поджидал и предлагал нажраться, нашел меня в аське, писал с разных ников, добавлял меня вконтакте. Вроде спустя год отстал. Той девке я тоже больше не звонил, толку с нее. Можно, конечно, трахнуть было, но как-то не ощущал потребности и радости от всего этого. 
    Еще я долго буду помнить, как я бухал на остановке ночью с бомжами, покупал их пиво. А они потом хотели меня ограбить, я еле успел свалить на последний трамвай (это была конечная моего района около леса считай в 23 часа ночи). Пил я ночью с бомжами около церкви, один безногий, второй с одной ногой. Пил я в пивнушке на автовокзале...
   Да реально бред, не уж то это моя жизнь? Бухать в одного да с нищими на остановках по ночам. Разве нормальные парни моего возраста так живут? Я пробовал социализироваться нужным образом, завел подругу, общался, гулял с ней. 2 раза был секс по осени по ее инициативе у нее дома. Спокойно ночевал у нее дома в отсутствие родителей. Тему отношений игнорировал, постоянно ее спаивал, она мужественно держалась. Так вот, отмечать Н.Г. она позвала меня к себе. Но меня бесят ее подруги и парень. Сейчас уже ни с кем не общаемся естественно из них - они гиперэмоциональные, скакали весь вечер, матерились, выпендривались какие они умные, на французском языке что-то перетирали, мол светские дамы, парень этой моей бывшей подруги - просто чмо, я с ним за жизнь хотел перетереть, он трезвенник, не курит, неразговорчивый, и по первому щелчку бегал носил-уносил посуду, алкоголь и блюда для других гостей. Я сидел всю это гребаную Новогоднюю ночь высаженный, была одна мысль - пожрать, выпить вино да пойти спать из этого дур. дома. Это была моя последняя встреча с этой подругой. 1 января 2012. Вот по-моему это и был еще один незаметный виток моего опускания на дно. В сессию я опять пил, в феврале уже ни с кем не общался, тоже пил (чаще с собутыльником-шизиком). Март я не помню, тоже пил, иногда просыхал, чтобы сдавать зачеты и контрольные. Апрель тоже не помню...Да, жесть, у меня месяц как день пролетает, я в шоке. Когда жить то начинать надо? ))))

----------


## railton

> Это нельзя назвать дном. мало кто не спивается в одиночестве. А если не спиваются, то заражаются другими гадостями. Не совсем подходящий случай под понятие "запылился в хлам".


 А что можно назвать дном, коль уж говорим об оценочном понятии дно. В Анонимных Алкашах дно считается индивидуальным понятием. Для кого-то пропить все и валяться под забором не дно, и чел. не считает себя алкашом. Кто-то один раз по пьяне ударил девушку или потерял ключи и для него это уже дно.

----------


## Игорёк

как-то странно. есть возможность жить, но человек не живет. из койки с подружкой да к бомжам на остановку. В мой пеиод сексуально-эротических отношений, желаие выпивать проподало напрочь. Хотелось насладиться всем этим именно в трезвом виде, чтоб лучше почувствовать жизнь. 
Потом правда была некая необходимость выпить, дабы успокоиться и подумать, все-таки для меня это больная тема, и без "полбанки" тут никак. Но это только первое время. потом такой необходимости небыло. 
Все-таки алкоголики не имеющие проблем сексуального характера, менее перспективны, чем одинокие дрочуны.
а клубный опыт может быть как положительным так и отрицательным. Мой небольшой опыт ночной жизни внушил мне стойкое убеждение в своем ублюдстве.Е Если куда-то ехали на транспорте, то ни одна девка не садилась со мной, по конкуренции друзьям не вывозил совсем. В тот момент из-за бухла было пофиг, а утром вспоминая все это хотелось выйти в окно.  

Про амнезию - если речь идет о хронических провалах в памяти, тут уже клинический алкоголизм на лицо. Неужели это не страшно - не помнить ?

----------


## Игорёк

знал бы прикуп - жил бы в Сочи. поздно понимаешь с кем нужно общаться а с кем нет. Думаю так было у большей половины. Тех своих корешей я считал друзьями тогда. и думал что все это будет неизменным всю жизнь, потом понял насколько мы разные и каким дураком был я. тут важно не запустить этот момент. но к сожалению понимание не ко всем приходит своевременно. а потом пушной зверек, и уже никакая компания не сможет помочь, даже казалось бы близкая и привильная - везде чувствуешь себя ущербным, понимаешь свою запущеность. от этого становиться противно, хочется уединиться и убежать от себя методом заливания дерьма.
Последний раз я был в компании 1 января 2011 года. После ужасная депра, запой, и первое сообщение на форуме.   
по поводу гуляний одному и знакомствам, это как-то сложно представить (имею ввиду тогда). Никогда такого небыло.

----------


## railton

Добрый вечер. Прикол в том, вот насчет того, что человеку бы жить, да не живется - тут понимаешь в чем прикол. Расскажу короче ))) Это у меня сдвиг такой на фоне общения с одним моим приятелем получился в 17 лет. Короче, я поступил в университет в 17 лет. И в первый же день познакомился с одним парнем, оказался, мой одногрупник. Нереально веселый тип, довольно хамоватый, циничный, но мне именно этим он очень понравился. Умный очень, не сказать, чтобы гениальный, но память просто жесть, помнил все. Очень начитанный, непонятно, правда откуда. Он был на год меня старше, ему 18 было. Мы стали дружить втроем, еще один однокурсник с нами тусовался - качок-тяжеловес, тоже умный, но в общении тормознутый. Этот парень Игорь, он алкаш был уже тогда, пил раз в неделю на лавках, на остановках. Я пил тогда редко, но раз в месяц где-то с ним прямо во дворике за институтом. Мне это казалось тогда очень весело, так как я никогда раньше не бухал по подворотням жигулевское, толстяк и стрелец из 2 литровых балонов. На втором курсе он не просыхал весь год, при этом учился на "отлично" и "хорошо", у человека просто здоровье титаническое, он пьяный ходил в институт, бухал прямо на лекции из 1,5 пиво, пока препод отвернулась к доске чертить схему. Не скрою, он учился лучше меня, и я стал его фанатом. Мне тоже хотелось быть таким - на все иметь свое мнение, быть грубым, резким, постоянно матерящимся, веселым и пьяным человеком. Он еще курил по пачке в день "Петр 1" черные такие сиги, от 3х затяжек которых мне становилось плохо. До сих пор вспоминаю, как мы пили на остановке и пели через его мобилу песни Михаила Круга и Сергея Наговицина. Он был частым гостем мед. вытрезвителя, обезьянника в милиции. Так как пил он не пью я даже сейчас, тупо не хватает здоровья, да и до болезни не хватило бы пить так. Человек вечером в хлам, а с утра идет на экзамене огурцом и получает оценку отлично и опять идет бухать. Мне казалось, что Игорь не человек, он инопланетянин. И вот к чему я это - у него был сдвиг такой - он любил ездить по всяким пивнушкам на вокзале, всякие забегаловки на краях города, пить там пиво, и тереть за жизнь с рабочими, с гопотой, с бичами и алкашами. Он даже хвастался, что нет пивнушки в нашем городе, где бы он не пил. Одно время его выгнали из съемной хаты и спал он в общаге под дверью на коврике. При этом он умудрялся по-прежнему где-то доставать курсовые, рефераты, лекции, учить все и сдавать экзамены на 4-5. Умел парень выкручиться из любой ситуации. Я вот был его фанатом. И поэтому я и решил тогда повторить его опыт бухания с гопотой и бичами на остановках и пивнушках, но у меня так это эффектно не получалось, как у него. 
    Сейчас Игорь работает, женат, получает в районе 40 штук (госы он сдал тоже на "отлично"), на остановках и пивнушках не пьет, пьет в кабинетах и ресторанах. С пива перешел на коньяк и водочку. На здоровье и память в отличие от меня не жалуется. Я по нему скучаю даже, он всегда поздравлял меня с днем рождения с самого утра независимо от того, в каком он был в этот день состоянии, да вообще классный человек, я больше таких не видел, на жизнь никогда не жаловался, я не видел, чтобы он грустил хоть когда-то или был задумчив, у него всегда было что ответить, всегда было 20 шуток и пошлых-матерных анекдотов в рукаве. Жалко, он сейчас очень далеко, да и семья уже у него, бухнуть бы на лавочке жигулевское как на 2 курсе втроечка бы, вспомнить былые времена ((( эх. Его даже звали "По-бутылочке", потому что после окончания пар, когда все курили около здания, он ко всем подваливал и звал бухать..Все отказывались, а он: "Да не ссы, хули ты - по одной выпьем да по домам! По бутылоке епт и все!" Есстественно, кончалось все на 5-6 минимум...

----------


## Игорёк

в поиске в одно рыло каких-то приключений, есть уже признаки F. 
лишний или ущербный вещи разные. Все-таки мне ближе именно ущербный. Лишний я для них, но вообщем-то всем на это насрать, а ущербный для себя - это важнее. Люди уверенно смотрят, говорят, не нервничают, не запинаются, трахаются, работают, живут. И все это видно невооруженным глазом (с опытом), по мне (или по такому же как я) видно как раз нечто обратное. Это как выйти на площадь с наклейкой "я лох" - все поржут и забудут, а тебе будет хреново долгое время. 
а насчет бухла - оно уже мало помогает. иногда даже наоборот. поэтому чаще я предпочитаю находиться в трезвости, если предстоит какое-то дело в социуме. раньше наоборот - заливал комплексы. сейчас тупо стыдно (и так чмо, еще и выпимший). Но ты молодец. бухать раз в 3 месяца - пока для меня проще будет дойти пешком до китая. таких перерывов не было никогда с момента первой рюмки в 14 лет )

----------


## railton

Игорек, что такое признаки F?

----------


## railton

А все, вопрос снят. под F понимается признаки психического заболевания, так как диагнозы в психушке начинаются с буквы F.

----------


## railton

> Что за F ? Я не силен в таких сокращениях  Насчет бухла, мне по состоянию здоровья противопоказано, поэтому это в любом случае сдерживает, хотя иногда становится на все пох, да и были времена когда бухал и особо не чувствовал ухудшения, я бы даже сказал что выпив, не то чтобы становился суперменом, просто все неврологические заморочки пропадали и я чувствовал себя лучше и здоровее, релакс в общем. 
> Согласен что есть проницательные люди, которые взглянув на человека и немного послушав, могут рассказать больше, чем человек сам о себе скажет, но в большинстве своем, ты на мой взгляд преувеличиваешь рассу человеческую   Было время когда яростно пытаясь жить здоровым и все такое, не выпивал около 2х лет, с 17 до почти 19 кажись


 Слушай, аналогично и у меня. Неврологию "лечил" бухлом. Сначала релакс, улучшение, потом откат жесткий.

----------


## railton

> И самое забавное, что все отношения, которые под бухлом завязывались, на бухле и поддерживались какое то время. Откат да ... в общем то с неврологией от бухла хуже становится


 Это точняк. ВСД вот у меня херачит сильно, особенно после ягуара. Долго организм в себя приходит. А про отношения - да под бухлом их у меня не бывало никогда. Я пьяный невменяемый, не могу общаться, просто неадекват жесткий. С одним желанием - догнаться еще и еще...

----------


## railton

> Я вот щас от нефиг делать по сайтам знакомств решил полазить, хотя реально не понимаю че мне там делать, но скучно как то ничего не делать вообще ... Просто реально понимаю, что даже если с кем то договорюсь встретиться, то на встрече скорее всего в моем состоянии не хватит энергетики, чтобы нормальные отношения поддерживать, алкоголем конечно лечится на время ... хотя это тоже под вопросом, последние мои попойки приводили порой к обратному эффекту, то есть полному унынию и истерическим состояниям. А еще под синькой у меня часто начинался истерический смех, который я не мог долгое время остановить, видимо осознание своего состояния и все такое...


 И я одно время на СЗ тусовался, как у нас похожи картины то )) И результат такой же - предсказуемый. Начинал встречаться. Первые пару встреч - позитив, на максимум расход энергии поставил для позитивного общения. Посещение всяких достопримечательностей, на холм, на крышу небоскреба идем, в пиццерию, в кофейню. Встречи после 3-й чувствую истощение, что играю не свою роль. В итоге все общение сходит на нет даже чаще по моей инициативе, чем по инициитиве девушки. Сюда же относится лечение алкоголем, точнее даже стимуляция )) Которая еще больше порождает уныние, апатию и усталость. Поэтому я уж год или больше как удалился с сайта знакомств. У меня на них никогда с девушками ничего не выходило. Помню, впервые я зарегался там лет в 18, как только инет появился, мы с подругой угарали, создав женскую анкету с фоткой с эротического сайт, мужиков разводили на звонки, встречи и прочий бред. Потом создал целенаправленно свою анкету, походил на свиданки, разочаровался в контингенте - аля серые мышки мнят себя королевами с потребительскими наклонностями, в итоге офф оттуда надолго. До 2011 года лета. Контингент в силу опыту выбирал уже более осознанно с точки зрения нравственных ценностей, но как писал выше, тупо энергетики ни психической, ни физической не хватало на поддержание отношений. Сам себя не могу поддержать, а отношения - расход энергии вдвойне.

----------


## railton

> У меня наоборот как будто просветление, на время кажется что становлюсь более менее нормальным человеком, появляется желание жить и все такое, хотя как я уже говорил раз на раз не приходится. Да и заканчивается обычно все полным пьяным бредом, когда понимаешь что это всего лишь временный эффект был, в каком ты дерьме, и что скоро все вернется обратно ...


 Понимаю тебя прекрасно. Разница в том, что я алкоголик, а ты видимо еще нет. У меня раньше тоже офигенное общение было под градусом, новые эмоции, приключения. Я вот если выпил бутылку пива - мне на общение наплевать, мне на все моральные ценности тоже наплевать, одна мысль - бегом еще, и еще. И чего покрепче. Вот когда дойду до нужной кондиции, тогда я могу поддерживать разговор и состояние у меня не то, чтобы просветление, но я себя начинаю считать абсолютно трезвым, я хожу, звоню по телефону, но почему-то на меня часто оборачиваются люди на улице. А потом опять алкоголь из крови уходит, и нужно опять догнаться. А потом уже ни эмоций, ни общения не надо, тупо пить до посинения. Психика уже деградировала и на алкоголь реакция вот такая идет нездоровая.

----------


## railton

> Вообще хоть и не хочу особо ехать с 1 стороны, с другой же наоборот жду поездки на дачу(можно сказать в деревню), в брянскую область, там мне обычно было веселее и чувствовал себя живее. А вот поеду в итоге или нет, не знаю. Че то седня частично ВСД опять епашит, и таблеточки уже не особо помогают успокоительные ... Видимо более менее физически нормально себя чувствовать я могу, нажравшись алкоголем, или лежа на диване как овощь, просматривая всякую хрень по компу.


 Сгоняй на дачу, очень хорошая мысль. Я бы сам съездил куда, сменил обстановку. Но у меня денюха на этой неделе, отмечать нет особого желания, но нажраться придется все равно. Да и зачеты на носу, курсач завтра, заяву на диплом подписывать ехать на кафедру. Сессия на носу. Поэтому завидую белой завистью тебе, что ты можешь куда-то выехать на дачу, отдохнуть. 
 Если не трудно, и не секрет: расскажи, что за таблетки пьешь успокоительные? Меня общая нервозность стала доставать, срываюсь даже на кота уже. Я пил глицин, персен, афобазол. Эффект нулевый.

----------


## railton

Предоставьте автору этого поста ссылку на тест в личку. Уважайте проблему автора темы. 
Любящий и чуткий. fucka rolla.

----------


## Игорёк

> У меня наоборот как будто просветление, на время кажется что становлюсь более менее нормальным человеком, появляется желание жить и все такое, хотя как я уже говорил раз на раз не приходится. Да и заканчивается обычно все полным пьяным бредом, когда понимаешь что это всего лишь временный эффект был, в каком ты дерьме, и что скоро все вернется обратно ...


 вот вот. именно желание жить. Может быть это и есть зависимость. Когда хреново, выпил, и все чудесным образом налаживается, хочется жить, появляются перспективы. думаешь - нафиг я из-за так переживал ? фигня какая-то. А это ? ну и хрен с ним, все нормально будет. А то ? а то - потом, ничего страшного, подождет..

----------


## railton

Ну вот помянули прошлые времена, вспомнили былые заслуги..Как вылазить то будем, братцы? )

----------


## аутоагрессия

> надоело


 что тебе надоело?

----------


## Kent

> Ну вот помянули прошлые времена, вспомнили былые заслуги..Как вылазить то будем, братцы? )


 Накатим на праздник фронтовые 100 грамм и вновь пойдем в бой.

----------


## railton

> Накатим на праздник фронтовые 100 грамм и вновь пойдем в бой.


 Это с радостью, дух на праздник перевести, а потом дальше бороться. Сто ни сто, но на грудь на перед салютом принять надо обязательно будет.

----------


## Игорёк

> Ну вот помянули прошлые времена, вспомнили былые заслуги..Как вылазить то будем, братцы? )


 Надежда на рост, на альтернативные удовольствия, на будущие приколюхи. Тут для каждого свое. Надо найти цель, выполнение которой позволит перейти к другой цели, и т.д. вариантов много.

----------


## devochka_gera

в каком ты живешь городе?

----------


## Elisavetta

Знаешь, railton. мне понравилось читать тебя. Толково мысли излагаешь! Видно, что мозги не пропиты. Ситуация со здоровьем, это-да, бывает. Казалось бы, ты запиваешь свои проблемы. Но у тебя еще отец и дед пили, а это значит, что у тебя предрасположенность к алкоголизму. Тебе лечить и это наверное, придётся..... А то, что на крокодил подумываешь сесть, так это верная и жудкая дорога к смерти. Даже не думай об этом!

Почитала ещё сообщения. мой вывод, что у автора темы предрасположенность к алкоголю однозначно и ему нравится так жить-в забытие. Нет цели. Сама знакома с такой фигней. Последние 2 года стала выпивать  каждые 3 дня. Мне нравится чувство эйфории, когда не чувствуешь реальности, а живешь в своем красивом мирке...... Но....у менямозгов мало и по пьяни глупости делаю одна-на другой. Слава Богу последнюю неделю не пью.... У меня отец-алкаш. Родаки развелись давно и возможно он помер давно.

Автору темы хочу пжелать найти силы вылезти из этой "дыры" и жить нормальной жизнью...

----------


## Lilianna

да ты не сдохнешь(( твои коктейли максимум подпортят здоровье. так что живи [мат].

----------


## railton

> да ты не сдохнешь(( твои коктейли максимум подпортят здоровье. так что живи [мат].


 хахах)) Как там говорится нынче - "Капитан очевидность". А подпорченное здоровье не путь к смерти разве, ведь утрата жизнено-важных функций собственно это и есть.

----------


## railton

> Знаешь, railton. мне понравилось читать тебя. Толково мысли излагаешь! Видно, что мозги не пропиты. Ситуация со здоровьем, это-да, бывает. Казалось бы, ты запиваешь свои проблемы. Но у тебя еще отец и дед пили, а это значит, что у тебя предрасположенность к алкоголизму. Тебе лечить и это наверное, придётся..... А то, что на крокодил подумываешь сесть, так это верная и жудкая дорога к смерти. Даже не думай об этом!
> 
> Почитала ещё сообщения. мой вывод, что у автора темы предрасположенность к алкоголю однозначно и ему нравится так жить-в забытие. Нет цели. Сама знакома с такой фигней. Последние 2 года стала выпивать  каждые 3 дня. Мне нравится чувство эйфории, когда не чувствуешь реальности, а живешь в своем красивом мирке...... Но....у менямозгов мало и по пьяни глупости делаю одна-на другой. Слава Богу последнюю неделю не пью.... У меня отец-алкаш. Родаки развелись давно и возможно он помер давно.
> 
> Автору темы хочу пжелать найти силы вылезти из этой "дыры" и жить нормальной жизнью...


 Привет, Елизавета.  Знаю, что предрасположенность. Какой "крокодил"... *перекрестился нервно* - это я по пьяне разум теряю и несу бред полный. Ты не слушай даже..Я с 8 мая и не пью даже. Электронную книгу взял, загнал туда книжек, сегодня освоился уже как там что, сидел на лавке, ботинки снял, ноги на лавочку подложил, она со спинкой, развалился и сидел часа 3 читал на солнышке, свежий воздух. Все так зелено-свежо. Пил сок томатный и кайф ловил, нах это пиво-моча со спиртом, этот ягуар - говно вонючее. Насчет питья каждые 3 дня 2 года - слушай, так это же мой график. С 2010 года, стабильно пил в таком режиме. Больше недели не просыхал. Мозги работают, но уже не так + последствия нейроинфекции сказываются. К примеру, на жаре головные боли херачат, на холоде. Идешь и бац голова закружится, сесть надо. Я почитал, энцефалопатия называется, неприятная херь, но вроде лечится. Плюс общая слабость бесит, не тусануться нихера, как овощ себя ощущаешь. Тут здоровый запьет, а не совсем здоровый даже не знаю. НАсчет красивого мирка я бы поспорил. Да, когда-то когда психика еще нормальная была, выпил и весело. Щас же выпил - час вроде нирвана, потом фильм ужасов и дня 2 депресняк и отходняк. Ну нафиг. Цели нет, ты права. Глупости я особо не делал по пьяне, банально нет сил и энергии глупости делать. Жить нормальной жизнью попытаюсь, правда я уже хз, что это есть "нормальная жизнь" - все в голове так перемешалось, что я уже хз. Но одно знаю точно - не пить, не курить. 29 мая я на капельницы сосудистые записался, в июне сессия. Должно полегчать. Мне год назад вроде с головой не так хреново бывало даже, это я год квасил убойные дозы просто и курил - энцефалопатия эта сучья и усугубилась, в апреле даже обмороки бывали и потери сознания, носовые кровотечения. 
Просто так трепаться и философствовать мне нет желания, будут здравые мысли, напишу.

----------


## Игорёк

Про час нирваны согласен. с годами за него очень дорого приходиться платить.
И про состояние развалины до боли знакомо - ужасно неприятное чувство в окружении людей. 
Молодец, как можно дольшего тебе воздержания.

----------


## Ferrel

Мне кажется довольно хорошая статья - переживание девушки - инвалида. Думаю, кому - то она сможет помочь...

----------


## railton

Ребят, здорово! КОроче, сегодня познакомился на сайте знакомств с девушкой, 20 лет, пошел с ней в кино за мой счет. Потом норм вроде погуляли, я старался позитивно себя вести, старался не обращать внимания на голову, общался норм. Проводил ее до маршрутки. Потом мне как-то стало хреново, что один хер у меня ничего не выйдет, ну какой из меня парень для нее. Я ничего не умею, весь такой дохлый + алкаш. Пошел взял Ягуар, всосал на лавке, вроде стало весело. Поехал с центра к себе домой, взял еще один. Стало уже как-то наплевать на все. Просто в нирване находился. Взял третью, сел во дворе у себя на лавке и такая опустошенность навалила, просто жесть, депрессуха, тупик, тьма и мрак - называйте как хотите. Просто я сидел уже не особо пьяный, но под градусом, и такая жесть накатила - по трезваку такого бы не было. Хотя выпил то не особо - 2,5 банки всего. Раньше и 4 могу вхерачить. Я поскорее вылил, закурил + алкашня у меня сиги и мелочь просила местная. Вылил, короче, и бегом домой, чтоб не дай Господь, за догонкой побежать и в хлам придти в 4 часа утра. Вот слава Богу, сижу дома. Ведь я знаю, обещал не пить, но вот объясните, на кой черт я эту первую банку взял? Не мог, что ли как нормальные люди приехать домой, поужинать и лечь спать..Что за идиотизм какой-то...Честное слово,не могу понять, обязательно надо пока еду домой выжрать где-то в кустах банки. Сдвиг какой-то.
П.С. не баньте, я не пьяный, так чуток опьянел просто. И еще я уверен на 99% - с той девушкой вряд ли встретимся. Я вроде и старался, напрягался, норм общался, темы подбирал. Пришел норм одетый, побрился, рубашку выгладил, туфли почистил. Тормозил не сильно. Только она как-то холодно отнеслась ко встрече, ну понимаете. Я че - чмо что ли, ну с кем не бывает, здоровье не очень, и че что я не спортсмен, я и так изо всех сил стараюсь вести активный образ жизни, меня за это надо игнорить что ли и считать за слабака?

----------


## railton

Я просто не совсем понимаю, что значит бросить алко. Я могу пойти в компанию и там не пить, я на свой ДР не пил ни глотка. Но вот вечером когда нахожусь в хорошем настроении меня прямо ломает в одну каску взять банку и пить на улице. Глюк какой-то. Мазохизм какой-то, ей Богу. Вот когда мне плохо, я спокойно не пью, пью обезбаливающее, сплю. Пить не тянет. А охота выпить именно в моменты душевного подъёма. Вот бы скорее бы издали указ, чтобы позакрывали все эти чертовы киоски на каждом углу с пивом и другим дерьмом, я бы так стал счастлив. Магазины закрываются после 11. Да вообще, если бы пропало бухло в магазинах, киосках. Я бы так рад бы. Но оно сука продается, и легально. .. Бесит.. Вот был бы я наркоманом,к примеру. Вот я бы 10000 раз подумал, ехать черт знает куда к барыге, платить не 50 рублей, а 1000 рублей за дозу. Колоть себя иголкой в вены. А тут считай зашел в любой киоск, за 50 взял банку, вышел и пьешь..Доступность, дешевизна и мозг рекламой запудрен - вот и весь результат алкоголизации. 
Заняться спортом? Вот каким, скажи, я бы с удовольствием занялся. Пох,что буду уставать, что будет давление скакать. С пьянкой я в гроб ложусь еще быстрее, чем от спорта. У меня тут 3 квартарал от меня есть спортивный центр, бабки есть. Мне хоть на йогу бы ходить, хоть на онанизм - лишь бы не пить, а вот это вечернее время занять. Еще этот алкаш шизик мне звонит по 10 раз за день пьяный , вчера звал шмаль курить , я его устал уже нах посылать.

----------


## railton

> Английский знаешь?


 В университете на 2-ом курсе сдал экзамен на отлично досрочно автоматом. Закончил годовые курсы еще в 18 лет в языковом центре, но многое подзабыл уже, конечно.

----------


## railton

Спасибо, у меня есть электронная книга, закачаю туда, буду читать. Спокойной ночи. Мне надоело че-то уже все, напиваться и ныть как все плохо.

----------


## Игорёк

Напиваться можно и бодрячком. всмысле не ныть. Помню свой такой период - просто кошамар. Но этому можно научиться, только дело сложное и долгое. Я имею ввиду не впадать в уныние будучи пьяным. Но конечно лучше вообще не бухать.

----------


## Kent

> Мне кажется довольно хорошая статья - переживание девушки - инвалида. Думаю, кому - то она сможет помочь...


 Какая еще девушка-инвалид? Какой-то доморощенный блогер-психолог написал статью. К тому же, тут слезливые истории об инвалидах не очень любят.

*railton*, попробуй делать так. Как захочется яги, заходя в магазин, бери квас (минералки, колы или чего-нибудь другого безалкогольного) и бегом туда, где тебе не дадут выпить. На крайняк, сиг покури побольше (не наркоты, естественно). Может тебе поможет.

----------


## railton

дарово пацаны. Какая девшка инвалид- есть у мня знакомая. Слепая поностью, мы с не й гуляем иногла. Я ей помоггаю продукты покупать и в кино ее вожу. делать один хер нех. Я короч, я опять пьяный. СУКА!" вы понимаете, в общем алло полное. 3 ягуара, потом 4 пива. Меня даже подруга считает чмом , нету смелость и что я не мужик а кусов говна. В общем, я уж не знаю короче, это. надо поспать. Завтра отпишусь че там. А то с головой херово, сидел прямо на траве и пил как бич долбаный. Дак блин вчера помнитн с бабой встречался, 400 рублей на кино всрал нах, а седня сука она не берет тел даже тварь, пошла она нахер, я вон пил с бомжом седня с михалычем, он полковником был раньше ракетных войск нахер, а баба стерва сука в рот я ее понимаете да? Дак екще Я седня в центр ездил после подработки, там все с парами гуляют, я думал запикапить кого - А хрен там!!!! все ссал подойти, все бабы красивые парами ходит или с подругами. В итоге устал тока, взял 2 сибирские лайма, потом уже пох блоы, Ягуар взял, вроде вставило, взял еще. Потом еще пару пива и ягу, в итоге жесть. Лучше сдохзнуть было чем так пить. Спокной ночи!!!

----------


## railton

ЗАБЫЛ ДОБАВИТЬ ! Я НЕ ЧЕЛОВЕК, Я КУСОК СОБАЧЬЕГО ДЕРЬМА!

----------


## wiki

О-о-о,чё-то ты совсем плохой сегодня. Уже смотрю как следует так надрался.

----------


## Игорёк

Быстро ты стух.

----------


## railton

Ребят, все, я бросил пить (((

----------


## railton

> Быстро ты стух.


 Да уже года 2 как стух. С каждой пьянкой все глубже на дно опускаюсь просто, все хуже и с интеллектом становится. Ничего особенного. А так-то в принципе не могу понять, почему со мной никто не общается, и почему у меня все так плохо. Вроде внешность нормальная, я никогда не спорю и не грублю никому, деньги в принципе водятся небольшие. Учусь в институте. Странно как-то. Вот вчера шел по городу, глядел на людей, все что-то обсуждают, веселятся. Думал, депрессия, а даже и ее нет по диагнозу. Может, проблема в том, что нет интересов никаких и увлечений ??? Или проблема в бухле - я думаю вряд ли, нажраться это как следствие. Наверно, проблема в неуверенности в себе?

----------


## Kent

railton, проблема не в неуверенности. Ты себя жутко ненавидишь и сам себя убиваешь.

----------


## railton

Меня уже не то, что посторонние люди, меня мать родная ненавидит уже. Я вчера пришел, падал, не мог снять ботинки. Она на меня орала - "Алкаш чертов", "ещё раз пьяный придёшь, пиндец, выкину из дома". Сижу, башка чугунная, пытаюсь читать молитву Господу, чтобы не пить никогда больше в жизни.

----------


## railton

> railton, проблема не в неуверенности. Ты себя жутко ненавидишь и сам себя убиваешь.


 Вот, это ты прав. Ненавижу сам себя, я вчера пил Ягуар, меня рвало кровью, я отдышался и дальше пил. Сердце колотило, а я все равно продолжал пить и пошел за догонкой. Это лечится вообще? А то кажется, никогда уже не смогу нормально жить..

Вот походу, у меня социофобия развилась. На фоне перенесенной болезни и бухла - пью в темноте в одного где-то в кустах. Да даже не в этом дело - смотрите. Вот я иду по улице один, и мне кажется, на меня все смотрят как-то косо прохожие и по взгляду ощущают, какое я ничтожество. И мне неприятно людям в глаза смотреть или иду по центральной улице, как вчера, и мне кажется, люди как-то не так на меня смотрят, типа по роже видят, что я алкоголик и презрительность во взгляде чувствуется. Или вот вчера много народу сидели пиво пили в центре на лавке, я так же пиво взял сибирскую корону лайм за 29 рублей, сел на бортик и пью, и мне опять кажется, все проходящие на меня смотрят презрительно, мол слабый никому не нужный алкоголик. Даже когда ко мне подходят сигу стрельнуть, я напрягаюсь. А вот заныкался вечерком где-нибудь в дальнее место, никто не видит, и пить спокойнее как-то, чем на людях. Вот...А в компании знакомых нормально ощущаю себя на улице, но так как я в 90% случаев иду один, это редкость, и приходится вот в таком состоянии нервозности находится и напряжения..Вот, а раньше этого не было, до болезни, на улице ощущал спокойствие, смотрел прямо перед собой, голову гордо держал так..Щас иду под ноги смотрю.


Еще вот что хотел сказать: я сейчас даже не подрабатываю, листки вот раздавал в торговом центре, вроде как и среди людей находился и как-то делом занят, а не тупо шляешься без дела по улице, и бабки карманные имел на похавать в мак даке, сходить в кино, заплатить за инет. Да и вечерком устаешь, сил пить не было уже. Щас обленился, в 3 часа пары кончились, и делать нех вообще. А когда делать нех, самое примитивное - это пойти нажраться. Мать отцу жалуется, что я пьяный каждый день прихожу ночью, совсем крыша поехала, он денег теперь не будет высылать..Но а толку. Когда алкаша останавливало отсутствие денег, если надо выпить. Я могу и нахаляву нажраться, в этом плане смекалка работает хорошо. Но теперь на лекарства, на одежду не будет хватать. Я в принципе хожу в старье- вот куртку покупал в 2008 году, джинсы год назад, футболки у меня есть класса с 10 наверно некоторые. Кеды старые, им года 3 наверно. Еще бы я бабам нравился, что уж говорить то. Еще сессия через 2 недели, я не знаю нихрена, вот это попадалово. Вот почему мля оно все сразу наваливается, а когда раньше все хорошо было и проблем не было. А тут сразу со всех сторон нахлынули проблемы, как разгребать я хз.

----------


## Игорёк

если блюешь кровью падаешь и так далее, то тут только кодировка. Единственный минус в том что ты подпишешь себе приговор запойного алкаша, ибо срыв по окончанию ее будет тяжелый и долгий. Но при твоем состоянии терять впринципи нечего. 
почему именно ягуар ? ну возьми пиво крепкое например, или 2 по 0.5 слабого.

----------


## railton

> если блюешь кровью падаешь и так далее, то тут только кодировка. Единственный минус в том что ты подпишешь себе приговор запойного алкаша, ибо срыв по окончанию ее будет тяжелый и долгий. Но при твоем состоянии терять впринципи нечего. 
> почему именно ягуар ? ну возьми пиво крепкое например, или 2 по 0.5 слабого.


 Игорёха, здорова!
Так я кодировался у этого урода чертова - в марте что ли. Подписывал бумажку, что "выпью- сдохну". Денег потратил зря. Через неделю мне стало пох, мне даже захотелось умереть, и проверить, а реально ли работает или он мне фуфло прогнал. Пошел взял банку, отошел куда подальше, чтобы если буду мучиться в конвульсиях, никто мне не смог оказать помощь. Реально состояние было дебильное, в принципе не сильно отличающееся от сегодняшнего, выпил и НИЧЕГО не произошло. Я так расстроился, денег жалко очень было. И что меня как лоха кинули! А он то мне чесал, что даже наркоманы бросали после его сеансов. 
 Надо было кодироваться прошивкой в государственной нарколожке, но мне сейчас денег негде взять, а кодирование бесплатно только после постановки на учет, а на кой мне светиться везде, потом 3 года на права нельзя будет пойти, с работой будут сложности и т.д. 
   Вопрос следующий: почему именно Ягуар - знаю, что это яд, смерть моя в банке и прочее. Но я еще раз подчеркиваю, выпивал я 2 банки пива - я ничего не почувствовал, только еще большую усталость. Ноги стали слегка путаться, "кайфа", грубо говоря, никакого не ощутил. Только еще бОльшее разочарование в жизни. Взяв банку ягуара - я просто взлетел, ускорился бешенно. Я вот шел по проспекту с банкой в руке и даже не напрягался, просто плыл в нирване такой. Пива такого эффекта не дает никогда, хоть 7 банок выпить. Ноги просто летели над землей, а сознание уплыло куда-то в далекие страны и государства, даже музыка в плеере стала казаться величественной, громкой и как будто она не из наушников была слышна, а лилась отовсюда, со всех сторон. Но эффект прихода не долгий, минут 30-40 на состояние после 2х пива, разгон заканчивается, начинается эффект торможения. Все замедлилось, и выпив еще одну банку, получил еще сильнее истощение организма, так как весь этот эффект держался банально на том, что организм собрал все оставшиеся ресурсы и выкинул их наружу. После этого я настолько обессилел, что сидел прямо на траве. Было на все наплевать. При таких перегрузках организм очень быстро изнашивается, я пью можно сказать, пару лет, и выгляжу старше своих ровесников. Короче, тупо пить алкоголь мне не в кайф, это бычий тупняк какой-то. Мне стимуляторы нравятся даже больше, чем алко угар. Чтобы не опянеть, а чтобы взхерачило, шило в жопу и полетел сквозь пространства. Вот поэтому я и не хочу пробовать дезоморфин, там ничего не чувствуешь, и отключаешься, погружаясь в темноту. Слышал я про вещество, называется "яба" в Тайланде, в России же амфетамин, тоже стимулятор, но он нелегален, так как признан наркотическим веществом, но охота попробовать, держит дольше Ягуара намного, но и отходняк дольше соответсвенно, в природе за все приходится расплачиваться. В данном случае ценой здоровья.

----------


## railton

Я вспомнил, ты говорил тогда еще в начале моей темы. Автор - либо конченный человек, либо временно запутавшийся. Так к какой категории ты меня отнесешь все- таки, когда я более подробно описал свои будни.?
Вот я пробовал план курить - тоже нифига не ощутил прикола, все затормозилось, а меня бесит торможение. А вот JWH или JWG я пробовал, вот там да, эффект как будто за раз 5 ягуаров выжрать, ничего не чувствуешь, и пространства изменяются, дорожка с краев сужается, а в длину удлиняется. Но я только один раз пробовал, ибо вредно для здоровья такие эксперименты.

----------


## Игорёк

> Надо было кодироваться прошивкой в государственной нарколожке


 конечно. вообще реация долна быть сразу, даже с очень маленьких доз становиться очень хреново. даже с глотка пива. Правда не знаю насколько долго этот эффект сохраняется. 
Помойму у тебя стереотипное мнение сформировалось по поводу ягуара. я пил 2 раза, и ничего такого не было. наоборот стало плохо. Попробуй балтику 9, или лучше охоту в банке, это самое безобидное по соотношению эффект/последствия, градус там такой же как у яги. 
 Чтоб не было эффекта опустошения, после выброса ресурсов - надо пить с закусоном. Лучше с калоритным, типа сыра, колбаски, чего-то такого. Это немного снизит эффект, за-то побережет здоровье. Хотя если твоя задача загубить себя - тот тут не знаю что сказать. Если ты считаешь себя нормальным во всем остальном, и хочешь бросить (рельно хочешь, а не обманываешь себя) тогда тебе на прошивку или к аа. А лучше на прошивку и к аа. так как раз похожий на тебя контингент должен быть.

----------


## Игорёк

> Я вспомнил, ты говорил тогда еще в начале моей темы. Автор - либо конченный человек, либо временно запутавшийся. Так к какой категории ты меня отнесешь все- таки, когда я более подробно описал свои будни.?


 Сложно сказать. есть примеры знакомых кто сильно бухал, но потом успокоился. Тоесть полностью конечно не 
бросили, но и не запились до реанимационного состояния. У тебя срок небольшой - результаты плохие. Я уже лет 8 бухаю, и живой, да и прогресс если и есть то не большой, разложился разве что морально и одичал. "на траве" ниразу не сидел, и с бомжами не пил. Поворюсь - нормальная кодировка, аа, и попытка поиска подруги, если нет комплеков. Женщина это единственное что может удержать, на мой взгяд, в противном случа смысл в трезвости и во всех остальных радостях жизни автоматически теряется. Сложно прикинуть ситуацию на себя, ибо не то что кровью, я даже так никогда не блевал. Ну и отношение твоек жизни к женщинам к семейным ценностям  мне известно.

----------


## railton

> конечно. вообще реация долна быть сразу, даже с очень маленьких доз становиться очень хреново. даже с глотка пива. Правда не знаю насколько долго этот эффект сохраняется. 
> Помойму у тебя стереотипное мнение сформировалось по поводу ягуара. я пил 2 раза, и ничего такого не было. наоборот стало плохо. Попробуй балтику 9, или лучше охоту в банке, это самое безобидное по соотношению эффект/последствия, градус там такой же как у яги. 
>  Чтоб не было эффекта опустошения, после выброса ресурсов - надо пить с закусоном. Лучше с калоритным, типа сыра, колбаски, чего-то такого. Это немного снизит эффект, за-то побережет здоровье. Хотя если твоя задача загубить себя - тот тут не знаю что сказать. Если ты считаешь себя нормальным во всем остальном, и хочешь бросить (рельно хочешь, а не обманываешь себя) тогда тебе на прошивку или к аа. А лучше на прошивку и к аа. так как раз похожий на тебя контингент должен быть.


 Да, я тоже думаю про прошивку. Насчет АА - я там был раз 10 где-то. Каждый раз после группы я пил. Меня бесят местные алкаши. Дедки за 50, а по развитию как подростки. Пришел я туда с бодуна не так давно, они - хера ли ты такой грустный? Я говорю - а че мне веселиться то епт, было бы весело, я бы сюда не ходил. Потом сидят угарают, трут за свое. Спрашивают - а че рожа красная, нахрена пил, сюда бы ходил лучше. Везде меня гоняли они вечно - то чайник беги кипяти, то посуду мой за всех, то стулья расставляй/убирай. Дали потом визитки АА, типа видишь мужик бухает в одного, подойди и дай визитку. Ну пошел я, вижу мужик сидит пьет, пытался дать - он меня на три буквы послал. По шагам пробовал работать, писал эти чувства, ну в принципе как на форуме тут пишу, только более структурировано. Короче, именно вот прописывать дома шаги в одного, читать литературу - Большую Книгу, Жить трезвыми - мне интересно. А эти алкаши реально меня раздражают, я на группе стресс ощущаю еще бОльший, чем на улице. И уж тем более делиться чем-то личным после нескольких собраний у меня отпало всякое желание.

----------


## Игорёк

> Да, я тоже думаю про прошивку. Насчет АА - я там был раз 10 где-то. Каждый раз после группы я пил. Меня бесят местные алкаши. Дедки за 50, а по развитию как подростки. Пришел я туда с бодуна не так давно, они - хера ли ты такой грустный? Я говорю - а че мне веселиться то епт, было бы весело, я бы сюда не ходил. Потом сидят угарают, трут за свое. Спрашивают - а че рожа красная, нахрена пил, сюда бы ходил лучше. Везде меня гоняли они вечно - то чайник беги кипяти, то посуду мой за всех, то стулья расставляй/убирай. Дали потом визитки АА, типа видишь мужик бухает в одного, подойди и дай визитку. Ну пошел я, вижу мужик сидит пьет, пытался дать - он меня на три буквы послал. По шагам пробовал работать, писал эти чувства, ну в принципе как на форуме тут пишу, только более структурировано. Короче, именно вот прописывать дома шаги в одного, читать литературу - Большую Книгу, Жить трезвыми - мне интересно. А эти алкаши реально меня раздражают, я на группе стресс ощущаю еще бОльший, чем на улице. И уж тем более делиться чем-то личным после нескольких собраний у меня отпало всякое желание.


 а у тебя в городе только одна група разве ? у меня их вроде 3, на население 1.5млн.

----------


## railton

> Сложно сказать. есть примеры знакомых кто сильно бухал, но потом успокоился. Тоесть полностью конечно не 
> бросили, но и не запились до реанимационного состояния. У тебя срок небольшой - результаты плохие. Я уже лет 8 бухаю, и живой, да и прогресс если и есть то не большой, разложился разве что морально и одичал. "на траве" ни разу не сидел, и с бомжами не пил. Повторюсь - нормальная кодировка, аа, и попытка поиска подруги, если нет комплексов. Женщина это единственное что может удержать, на мой взгляд, в противном случае смысл в трезвости и во всех остальных радостях жизни автоматически теряется. Сложно прикинуть ситуацию на себя, ибо не то что кровью, я даже так никогда не блевал. Ну и отношение твое к жизни к женщинам к семейным ценностям  мне известно.


    Я сам вижу, что как-то спиралью на дно качусь, вот и пытаюсь цепляться. Люди, которые бухают долго, но не деградируют, у них стержень есть, воля какая-то. А у меня нет его практически, не за что зацепиться в жизни. Насчет женщин, пытаюсь знакомиться, как-то налаживать отношения, но в основном либо на меня алкашки или страшные (толстые) внимания обращают, на которых у меня "не стоит"..А вот средненькую какую-то закадрить не выходит. Комплексы есть, конечно, но в основном мне говорят через некоторое время воспитанные, что ты сливаешься в ДОД (давай останемся друзьями), либо "ты хороший, но я иначе представляю себе своего МЧ", "мне не нужен алкаш" - это если они прознают про питье мое. Да и нет у меня базы с чего строить отношения - у меня нет друзей, нет увлечений, учусь я паршиво, шуток и анекдотов не помню уже. Короче, вяло и ограниченно веду беседу. На вопрос - чем занимаешься? Мне нечего ответить. Сразу выражение такое становится у многих - типа не о чем парень, быдло. А по идее женщине нужен мужик, который не только свои проблемы решает, еще и за нее постоит, еще круто, когда хобби есть, спортивная фигура. Я этим параметрам не соответствую..Не выходит в итоге, опять пью и все по новой. Еще у меня нет тачки, прав, богатых предков, в итоге я по многим показателям проигрываю другим парням, а бабы стремятся сильных и крутых самцов привлечь и от них залететь по инстикну, в итоге я в пролете. Хреновое у меня качество - много трепаться, но ничего не делать.
  Тебе известно мое отношение к жизни, жизненным ценностям, женщинам? Можешь сказать - что тут у меня не правильно, тебе со стороны виднее, почему я так быстро в болото погружаюсь?

----------


## railton

> а у тебя в городе только одна група разве ? у меня их вроде 3, на население 1.5млн.


 Группы 2, и  1 нарковская. Но на АА ходят одни и те же хрены, только на разные группы.
Так-то я читал, алкоголизм - это крайняя форма эгоцентризма. Я весь мир примеряю к себе. Вот даже люди на улице, мне кажется, что даже им есть до меня дело. Проблема алкоголизма вот в этой форме эгоцентризма. У меня есть одногрупница - Радмила, я как-то уже писал, что я ей по пьянке признавался в том, что она мне симпотична. Так вот, она хорошо учится, отличница и я заметил - она часто, отвечая по теме говорит местоимение "Мы"..Мы в лекции писали это. Мы это не проходили. И вообще у нее "Мы" очень часто звучит. И с ней все дружат. Я же всегда говорю "Я", не помню даже, когда говорил "Мы". Есть Я и есть - Они!

----------


## Игорёк

> Группы 2, и  1 нарковская. Но на АА ходят одни и те же хрены, только на разные группы.
> Так-то я читал, алкоголизм - это крайняя форма эгоцентризма. Я весь мир примеряю к себе. Вот даже люди на улице, мне кажется, что даже им есть до меня дело. Проблема алкоголизма вот в этой форме эгоцентризма. У меня есть одногрупница - Радмила, я как-то уже писал, что я ей по пьянке признавался в том, что она мне симпотична. Так вот, она хорошо учится, отличница и я заметил - она часто, отвечая по теме говорит местоимение "Мы"..Мы в лекции писали это. Мы это не проходили. И вообще у нее "Мы" очень часто звучит. И с ней все дружат. Я же всегда говорю "Я", не помню даже, когда говорил "Мы". Есть Я и есть - Они!


 Про "я" да, соглашусь. Некоторое время назад я тоже гемороился по этому поводу. сообщения на форумах сначала писал, потом прочитывал и редактировал все обращения к себе. Минимизируя "я", и любые разговоры про себя. Только потом отправлял. Потом забил. Ну что плохого в том что человек хочет говорить о себе ? это нормально. все это делают. и очень часто их бывает интересно слушать. тут решающий фактор как раз интересность человека. если тупо говорить какая  я сволочь - это другое. Это просто потому что нечего больше сказать. А когда человек живет полноценно, он и рассказать может больше, и это будет интересно. Копнув полгубже можно сделать вывод что это все происходит прежде всего от того что мы скучные люди, а не от эгоцентризма.
 Я сейчас стараюсь фильтровать базар только в реале. Ибо стоит чуть расслабиться - сразу начинает лесть говно. в инете не вижу смысла делать это. как-то неискреннее получается. начинать отношения с вранья не хочется. А сказать и показать нечего. Так чтоя буду пытаться именно исправить внешние обстоятельства, заняться какими-то уважительными интересными делами, от этого уже и появяться темы для разговоров, способы времяприпровождения и все в таком роде. 

 По поводу девченок и отноешния к жизни - на твоем месте ябы без сомнения покрутил бы с кем-нибудь, если есть такая возможность, а  с твоих слов она у тебя есть.  Как только у меня появилась такая возможность, я ее использовал, сам инициативы не проявлял, совесть остается чиста, да и не думаю что подруге навредил. Это помогло нам обоим, мне в особенной степени, ибо на тот момент состояние было близкое к критическому. Может конечно у тебя не такая сильная зависимость от женщин как у меня, но идеализировать не стоит. Оценивай себя адекватно. ты же сам считаешь себя никем, похвалиться тебе нечем, переосознай что и девушка с тобой может быть только такая же неконкурентноспособная. К тому же вероятен тот факт что и сама она начнет расти, если не дура, и если у тебя получиться начать жить благодаря ей. Это взаимный рост. 

Про технику да - это очень помогает. покрайней мере весь интим что был у меня - связан именно с техникой. Но мне повезло в том плане что меня всегда пёрло на это, в 18 лет ездил на машине. до этого на мотоцикле. Это поднимает самооценку, отвлекает от депрессии и злых мыслей, взрослит, ну и дает возможность для знакомств и разговоров. Подумай какие возмножности есть у тебя.

----------


## Kent

railton, у тебя есть возможности и у есть огромный потенциал внутри. С ягой надо кончать. Попробуй переключиться на Балтику девятку, как посоветовал Игорек, или на Амстердам Навигатор. Хотя у меня есть подозрения, что их разводят спиртом для повышения градуса, поэтому будь готов к быстрому опьянению и жуткому похмелью. И еще попробуй научиться так называемой "культуре пития".
Про девушек. Судя по тому, что ты писал, у тебя много знакомых, и общение дается тебе легко (по сравнению с нами, социофобами))) ). Почему бы не воспользоваться возможностью? Попробуй поиграть роль трезвенника хотя бы неделю-две. Как ты там писал, наглаженная рубашка, парфюм и все такое. Если получится и возникнет любовь, может быть затянет и не до алкоголя будет.
И самое главное. Дай себе ответ, из-за чего ты пьешь. Только честно. И пытайся устранить причину твоего нынешнего состояния.

----------


## Игорёк

> Дай себе ответ, из-за чего ты пьешь. Только честно. И пытайся устранить причину твоего нынешнего состояния.


 Золотые слова!

----------


## railton

> railton, у тебя есть возможности и у есть огромный потенциал внутри. С ягой надо кончать. Попробуй переключиться на Балтику девятку, как посоветовал Игорек, или на Амстердам Навигатор. Хотя у меня есть подозрения, что их разводят спиртом для повышения градуса, поэтому будь готов к быстрому опьянению и жуткому похмелью. И еще попробуй научиться так называемой "культуре пития".
> Про девушек. Судя по тому, что ты писал, у тебя много знакомых, и общение дается тебе легко (по сравнению с нами, социофобами))) ). Почему бы не воспользоваться возможностью? Попробуй поиграть роль трезвенника хотя бы неделю-две. Как ты там писал, наглаженная рубашка, парфюм и все такое. Если получится и возникнет любовь, может быть затянет и не до алкоголя будет.
> И самое главное. Дай себе ответ, из-за чего ты пьешь. Только честно. И пытайся устранить причину твоего нынешнего состояния.


 ПРивет. Очень понравился твой пост..от него веет позитивом и переменами. А ведь вопрос то очень глубокий - надо вспомнить, из-за чего я пью, все перемешалось..А ведь самую первую причину в глубине души устранить и может и правда наладится все? Надо поразбираться будет, но завтра..Знакомых у меня полно, я сам людей избегаю, говорю ж - социофобия стала проявляться.

----------


## Kent

> ПРивет. Очень понравился твой пост..от него веет позитивом и переменами. А ведь вопрос то очень глубокий - надо вспомнить, из-за чего я пью, все перемешалось..А ведь самую первую причину в глубине души устранить и может и правда наладится все? Надо поразбираться будет, но завтра..Знакомых у меня полно, я сам людей избегаю, говорю ж - социофобия стала проявляться.


 Всегда рад помочь. Только социофобия и неприятие окружающих из-за неприятия себя - это разные вещи. 
Людей избегать - это когда в магазин за хлебом через дворы ходишь, а ты в общественных местах  без стеснения выпиваешь)

----------


## railton

Привет, парни. Как жизнь? Что нового? 
Я умирать что-то окончательно передумал, можно сказать, общение на форуме помогло, настроение как-то повеселее стало. Главное не набухаться )) Седня мысль была, перетерпел, так даже организм спасибо сказал и отблагодарил неплохим самочувствием.

----------


## аутоагрессия

> Привет, парни. Как жизнь? Что нового? 
> Я умирать что-то окончательно передумал, можно сказать, общение на форуме помогло, настроение как-то повеселее стало. Главное не набухаться )) Седня мысль была, перетерпел, так даже организм спасибо сказал и отблагодарил неплохим самочувствием.


 вот и молодец,мне кажеться многие читали твой блог.Вот я лично всё прочитала на одном духе,но видно.что у тебя перепады настроения.Хоть бери да книжку пиши,я думаю получилось бы неплохо и многие с такой проблемой как у тебя заинтересовались бы.

----------


## wiki

Вот,дальше так держать. А потом может и девушка появится.

----------


## railton

> вот и молодец,мне кажеться многие читали твой блог.Вот я лично всё прочитала на одном духе,но видно.что у тебя перепады настроения.Хоть бери да книжку пиши,я думаю получилось бы неплохо, и многие с такой проблемой как у тебя заинтересовались бы.


 привет! Очень хорошо, и я рад, что кому-то может пригодятся мои размышления тут ))
Ты права, настроение скачет по несколько раз на дню, это от пьянки такое у всех - называется "эмоциональные качели" по умному )) Проснулся, к примеру, весело - через 2 часа какая-то мелкая пакость произошла и все - мир говно, все уроды. Но это проходит, если не побухать месяцок-другой. Таких сроков у меня еще не было года 1,5 наверно. Если кто чем-то интересуется, пишите, отвечу.

----------


## railton

> Вот,дальше так держать. А потом может и девушка появится.


 Откуда она появится, если я ни с кем близко не общаюсь. Представил картину - сижу дома в трусах с похмелья - мне звонят в дверь. Открываю - там блондинка с роскошными волосами, стройными ногами в черных сапогах в пальто. Заходит, скидывает пальто, а под ним она полностью голая, и говорит - пошли на кровати, я хочу тебя, не могу больше ждать. 
Это такое только в эротических фантазиях у задротов бывает, надо шевелиться будет в этом направлении самому как-то. Надо и бабло иметь, и жирок растрясти с пуза, и настроение чтоб устаканилось. Пожалуй, тогда можно будет уже думать о чем-то серьезном. А не о том, как кого-то снять по пьяне у ларька и потрахаться в подъезде.
Хотя в принципе начинать знакомиться можно уже и щас - тока не на сайте, там динамо, вспомнить хотя бы прошлый раз в субботу. Встретились, улыбки-ужимки - вся куйня, после фильма такой сразу отмороз. Сразу видно, бабы ищет халявы, а общение ей не сдалось. Сайты лажа, в который раз убеждаюсь. Вот завтра пойду в поле пикапить, все-таки пох на страхи, на комплексы - надо отключить этот внутренний голос и просто подходить к девкам. Я помню в 17 лет я тоже ссал жестко, потом как-то начал подходить на улице, весь трясся - в итоге за год я себя мачо стал ощущать, хотя секс был с 1 из 10 или 15 их всех )))

----------


## Игорёк

Конечно надо, характер позволяет, заморочек нет, опыт есть. Полная предрасположенность к успеху. удачи.

----------


## railton

Это у меня-то нет заморочек? Хех. Я сегодня пил. И специально практически все время вел дневник, то есть во время распития писал ручкой в конспекте. А теперь давайте, кому интересно, прочтем рассказ, который будет пострашнее фильмов ужасов под названием "Вечер алкоголика"...

----------


## fuсka rolla

Давай.

----------


## railton

18.05.2012. (орфография и пунктуация сохранена)
Отсидел все пары, устал, гудела голова. Занятия окончились в 17-00. С Владиславом - моим одногрупником мы пошли на конечную троллейбуса около института. Стоим, я даю ему сигарету winston. Мой троллейбус опустил рога, а тралика Влада еще нету. Нам нужны разные тралики. У меня в состоянии усталости случился неприятный приступ нервной системы, впрочем, как всегда: начали трястись руки, закружилась голова. Приезжает троллейбус Влада №6, садимся в него. Общение в следствие моего состояния идет не очень, можно сказать, натянуто, хотя Влад - парень нормальный, и он даже учился со мной в одном лицее, только младше на 2 года, а терерь он со мной со мной в одной группе. Садимся в этот троллебус №6 и через остановку попадаем в пробку ужасную. Принимает решение дойти несколько км до станции метро по ул. Ленина. По дороге, чтобы слегка скрасить прогулку и облегчить свое состояние, я предлагаю выпить "по пиву", Влад соглашается - проходим до центра города, заходим в магазин.Я беру банку V=1 литр Tuborg, Влад берет 0.5 "кулер" - проходим квартал, садимся на скамейку бетонную около реки. Поначалу общение идет натянуто, поверхностно и не глубоко, у меня наркоз еще не подействовал, поэтому я вливаю в себя необходимую для этого порцию легкого яда. Раньше с Владом я не выпивал и близко никогда не общался. Но, когда он выпил свое пиво, я ополовиниваю свою банку туборга, мы находим уже общий язык - темы для разговора, в основном - это касается учебы, предстоящей через неделю сессии и общих знакомых из лицея и ряд случаев из жизни, в основном эти случае связаны с распитием алкоголя и последствия данного распития. Влад периодически стреляет у меня сигареты. Через некоторое время Влад встает со скамейки, хочет двинуться домой - на метро, куда собственно мы и направлялись. В итоге мы идем до метро, около метро я допиваю свое пиво, курим, спускаемся внутрь. Нам нужно ехать в разные стороны: мне на север города, ему - на юг. Еду в метро, выхожу на одну станции раньше своей. В ближайшем магазине , около которого толкутся разные нелицеприятные личности в состоянии опьянения, я стою в кассе и беру за 55 рублей сильнодействующий яд под названием коктейль "ягуар".На закуску взял за 17 рублей слойку с сосиской. Бляха-муха, кончились сигареты. От магазина я иду с банкой вдоль проспекта, спускаюсь квартал до ДК культуры, там есть бортик, на котором я иногда пил раньше - сажусь на него. Пью ягу и закусываю слойкой, курю. Слегка вставляет, общаюсь через телефон в аське с одним из моих знакомых - тоже алкоголиком. Допив, иду от ДК еще пол квартала по проспекту, захожу в киоск, покупаю там 0.5 пива "клинское фреш" и один коктейль "ягуар". Сажусь в троллейбус, проезжаю две остановки, еду на "мое" место. Там я уже десятки раз пил, там тихо, можно уединиться. Это место - 2 остановки от вышеперечисленного киоска. В киоске забыл купить сигареты, но и пох. Рядом находится педагогический университет, я иду с мешком, в котором  учебник, пиво, яга, две тетрадки 48 листов и 2 ручки - в сторону заброшенной стройки. Сел, со всех сторон кусты, как хорошо - никого нет, тишина и покой! Я здесь пил, даже в 2010 году, когда мои ноги после менингита почти не ходили, но до сюда я доезжать уже мог, чтобы сидеть и выпить банку пива и улететь в астрал. Сел на старую бетонную плиту, на ней бегало несколько муравьем, но меня они не смущали, муравьи - не люди, плохого не сделают. Как же тепло сегодня, думаю я, хотя я уже слегка чувствую, что пьян. Усталость прошла, яга дала временный прилив сил и бодрости, наркоз подействовал, и перестал ощущаться физический дискомфорт в нервной системе. Спереди деревья, они медленно колышутся от слабого ветра. Справа - за кустами стоянка, на которой стоят разные автомобили, в основном иномарки. Иногда оттуда орет сигнализация. Прямо передо мной стоят электровышки - огромные! и птицы, чирикая, садятся на провода, играя в свои незамысловатые игры. Еще недалеко валяются 2 банки "ягуара" - я вспоминаю, что это я их пил тут где-то в апреле или марте. Слегка достают комары, но ради того, чтобы сидеть в тишине и покое я готов стерпеть их противоправные деяния. Сижу, общаюсь в аське, можно сказать, именно я и пишу данный очерк о проведенном алко-дне  :Smile: 
    Начало темнеть телефон орет, что аккамулятор разряжен, скоро он вырубится, я останусь совсем один. Неподалеку доносятся пьяные крики, телефон я решил спрятать в карман, периодически оглядываюсь на предмет приближающихся личностей. Пиво кончилось яга еще пол банки. Но воздух - он такой свежий. Пахнет чистотой и природой - у меня в памяти возникает ассоциация с деревней, в которую я ездил в детстве. Надо закурить последнюю сигаретку. 
    Пока кури, телефон полностью сдох. Ягуара осталось пол банки, крики в соседних кустах стали сильнее. СТало смеркать - сколько времени - не скажу, но точно более 9 вечера. Особого опьянения я не ощущаю, но по опыту знаю, что я уже готов. Скоро надо уходить, птички смолкли, комаров стало очень много. Слева от меня в 200 метрах 3 здания - общежития пед. универститета 9 этажей. Неподалеку 2 бомжа разогревают костер, подошли ко мне, спросили закурить, но за неимением данной, отвалили, что и слава Богу. Не хватало заразу цеплять с бичей, своей хватает. Пью по глотку пойло "ягуар", думаю, что пора уже уходить, пока остановка не стала приближаться к высокому уровню криминогенности. Маленько расскажу о себе - я студент 4 курса, через неделю иду на сессию, учусь на очной форме обучения. Рост 185, вес 80. Одет стандартно: туфли 2006 года на резиновой подошве качественного изготовления. В отличие от кросовок, которые рвутся каждые 3 месяца - выдерживают годы. Джинсы - светло-синие в темную полоску, недавно куплены, слегка зауженная талия. Темные очки,полностью скрывающие глаза. Волосы подстрижены "молодежной" стрижкой в ближайшей парикмахерской, прическа идет на левый бок головы. Свитер 2009 года изготовления с рисунком сатаны на груди и черепушкой сзади, черный с красными полосками и пентаграммой. Куртка обычная, черная - застежка сломана, пользуюсь скрепкой, не стесняясь недостатков. Глаза карие, смотрю сквозь пространство, думаю о своем (или уже ни о чем не думаю, а несу ересь). Нос сломан в 2х местах, но починен максимально. Вот, описание субъекта закончил, но дерьмо "ягуар" еще не закончил, эх - лучше бы было наоборот...Неподалеку шумит трамвай - уже, судя по всему, едет один из последних. Беру банку в руку, мешок, выдвигаюсь на свет Божий из укрытий, оцениваю обстановку. Она на первый взгляд благоприятная. Состояние опьянение - стабильно среднее, высока вероятность догоняться, знаю - что это плохо, но у алкоголика уже нет выбора, бутылка решает полностью все за меня...Беру банку с собой, выдвигаюсь из укрытия на остановку. Дошел до остановки, по дороге вырвало слегка ягуаром и слойкой, стало колотить сильно сердце и трясти все тело, надо закурить срочно! "ягуар" пью, но он, сволочь, никак не кончается! Больше не могу уже его пить. Возьму-как я просто какой-нибудь тоник лучше,чем эту отраву. Проходит минут 10 или 20, уже не понимаю. Стрельнул сигаретку у пары людей, еще раз проблевался, вроде полегчало, ягуар пью уже успешнее. Стало даже меньше стучать сердце и трясти судорогами мышцы. Не, точно, надо еще догнаться, сам Бог велел. Темнеет на глазах просто уже. Недалеко сидит компания гопников, бросают косые взгляды в мою сторону, скорее бы троллейбус, уровень виктимности моей персоны может резко возрасти такими темпами, а это очень нежелательно! Залез в почти пустой троллейбус, который едет в парк, достал тетрадь - пишу прямо в нем. Неудобно, зараза, он трясется, или это меня трясет и я сползаю уже..Народу нет. Только 5 человек, оплатил проезд по проездному. Решил поехать, нет - надо еще баночку выпить на конечной и домой. Ощущаю, что меня качает и шторит, но баночку еще 100% надо выпить. Завтра вроде на учебу в 12, да в принципе уже как-то на все пох. Проверил телефон - на месте, хорошо, что не потерял. Ехать еще остановок 6, долго блин - как бы не блевануть тут, уже сколько раз за такое чуть не получил пи*ды от кондуктора и водилы. Время сейчас 22-52 - спросил я у пассажиров - но они как-то нехотя со мной говорят, и смотрят презрительно на меня с тетрадкой и банкой яги в руках, наверное думают, что я конченный алкаш - так в целом и есть. Осталось 2 остановки и уже парк. там есть киоск недалеко, где и возьму себе еще догнаться. прости меня больной мой организм! Прости меня Господь Иисус Христос! Ягуар подходит к концу, но пьянка не подходит, вот! Буквы что-то плохо пишутся, расплываются, но текст еще довольно читаемый.

----------


## railton

В мыслях пустота, троллейбус новый - башкирского произодства, все уже поворот и конечная. Я за поворотом сам поворачиваю куда-то в сторону пола, на меня все плохо смотрят - неужели я такое ничтожество. Нелицеприятные взгляды ловлю на своей персоне, да я же трезв, а они че возомнили то блин! Убираю тетрадку, готовлюсь к выходу. На ул. Коммунистической я покупаю  в ларьке 2 пива "клинское светлое", сухарики и сигареты. Денег больше нет, пропил все на неделю вперед, вот я чмо и идиот. Ну и пох, зато есть пиво и сухарики. Не мог долго найти свободный дворик, но нашел бортик на автостоянке. Везде на "моих" местах сидят какие-то уроды, они что ли не понимают, что это я забронировал эти места, я на каждом месте этом пил. Это моя вотчина, вот козлы! Алкаши чертовы, ничтожества! Я сканирую всевозможные лавочки, бортики и бревна на предмет принадлежности к заседательству, но все как-то криминогенно выглядит, приходится проходить мимо. Цели безопасности важнее всего, нах! Темно совсем стало, фонари плохо светят. Писать неудобно на бортике. Пока я вставал, бортик этот на стоянке упал на машину и разбил фару, стали орать охранники, мне пришлось экстренно эвакуироваться с места палева, как обычно по дворам темным  и кустам, где я обычно и перемещаюсь. Время передвижения заняло минут 15 или 30, уже плохо соображаю. Сижу в "моем" дворике Темно, плохо видно что-то, пытаюсь писать в слепую. Состояние опьянения выше среднего, близкое к "хреновому". Пиво - в наличии, это вроде и хорошо, но уже особо не радует. Даже бесит. Моча ослиная со спиртом. Сухарики тоже есть в кармане. Общее состояние психики упало - ниже среднего, близкое к хреновому. ..продолжаю пить, закусываю сухариками. Недалеко пьют какие-то чурки, слышен кавказский говор и акцент. Физическое состояние: почти не трясет конечности, не тошнит, что-то вроде сильной усталости.
    Передислоцируюсь на соседнюю скамейку, чтобы быть к этим чуркам лицом, и в случае агрессии я мог быстро убежать на освещенную улицу. В душе стало погано, мучает вопрос: хера ли я тут делаю в этой грязи? Что я забыл тут? Но думать нет сил, а пить еще есть силы, поэтому пью  и не думаю. Подходят 2 гопаря, спрашивают сигаретку, спрашивают, с какого я района. Я говорю, с этого, соседний дом живу. Мне дают руку и мы что-то говорил насчет общих знакомых - Лысого и Серого, один я помню, сидел за разбой.  Они вроде из 4 подъезда, я хз, не общался с такими. Пожал  руку гопам, имущество цело - это хорошо. Сижу пью, голова кружится уже. Напротив меня 16 этажный дом, горят лампы в окнах. Руки плохо слушаются, писать не получается нормально уже. В глазах все кружится, вот жопа - на кой черт я пил опять, ненавижу все это дерьмо, пошло все к чертям! Пиво осталась одна бутылка. Не помню как оказался у себя во дворе уже. Молю Бога помочь мне выбраться из этой трясины, не дать мне умереть собачьей смертью и стать человеком. Уже не знаю, буду ли я еще сегодня пить. Пойду в подъезд на свой этаж, покурю на балконе. Есть желание умереть прямо тут. Не хочу завтра просыпаться опять. Пойду отлить и покурю. С трудом нашел ручку, тетрадь кое-как нашел, куда надо писать. Ноги шатаются. Сижу я у себя во дворе, уже не на скамейке, а на траве около гаражей в темноте и фонарь сюда светит чуть-чуть, чтобы я мог писать. Правильный фонарь, надо ему налить за это, мать его за ногу! С сердцем что-то неважно, но пью пиво и становится легче. Будь ты проклят, коктейль "ягуар", я проклинаю тебя имением Господа, и производители чтоб горели в аду за смертью мою они никогда не искупят свой грех, сволочи!  Господь мой, ради всего святого, я немощный раб твой, я очень слабый человек, помоги мне не пить никогда больше яды. Сильно стал болеть желудок, выкинул сухарики, они вредные. Но надо еще посидеть тут в траве недолго, часик наверно. пиво еще есть недопитое - мать ляжет спать, не будет орать, что я алкаш чертов. Можно будет придти домой и написать этот отчет на форум самоубийц. Хоть какая-то цель у меня есть теперь. Эй, фонарь, давай выпьем за это. Уроды сучьи! 
   Сижу, текут слезы, вспомнил, что мою бывшую девушку - Юльку. Она стерва, мы с ней тоже сидели в этом дворе, в моем чертовом дворе, падла нахер. Как я пил на вон той скамейке 0.33 пиво с ней, целовался в засос, на меня смотрели с завистью, меня уважали, а не как на чмо подзаборное! У нее еще ник был в аське - БАГИРА. Красивый ник, только за память о ней надо пить еще и еще. Пить! ненавижу эту бутылку!!! Пойду отолью до гаража, сука, что ж так шатает то меня, стар что ли стал, мать вашу. Я вот взорву весь Краснодарский Край, чтоб знали на что способны уральские алкоголики. Чтоб уважали, и понимали, какую лямку мы тащим, падлы толстожопые! Покурил, отлил - стало даже лучше. Сижу на траве, гараж обоссанный рядом - и это моя жизнь? Жизнь молодого человека, да пошли вы все куда подальше, я на такое не подписывался. Я хочу расторгнуть договор нах!! Какой-то алкаш ко мне подходил, давай что-то за жизнь тереть, я его послал куда подальше, не видит что ли пьяная скотина, что не хочу я род человеческий лицезреть сейчас! Мне как-то уже наплевать, пить или не пить. Наплевать на все уже. Как бы подохнуть бы скорее уже. Ненавижу себя. Сижу на травке, одно радует, хоть мочой от травы не воняет, значит и штаны не будут вонять мочой. Стирать не придется дома лишний раз. А какое у меня нах будущее - Да никакое! я подзаборное чмо и алкоголик, какой из меня специалист?! Какой муж для жены моей?! Какой отец для детишек?! Сижу, пытаюсь заплакать, но не получается, просто подошел и пинаю чертов забор ногой. Устал, упал опять в траву. Хорошо, что могу писать, а то совсем бы было невыносимо. Закурить надо! Проходит какое-то время, я где-то уже сижу опять. А, я вспомнил, я зашел домой и взял 100 рублей из комода, мать орала, что я алкашня чертова, все пропил и еще за деньгами пришел, сволочь, а не сын. Я поскорее убежал, не хочу идти домой. Мне там плохо! И на улице плохо. Нет у меня угла и покоя в этом мире. Но на 100 рублей купил ягуар, пью в подъезде, на улице холодно. Тут же на батарее пишу эти записи. Пора в дур. дом ехать уже, мне кажется, уже это край. Выпил пол "ягуара", опять рвет. Прислушался, вроде никого - хорошо, хоть по роже не получу...Сижу у киоска на скамейке, время спросил - 3 утра, стреляю деньги на пиво жигулевское. Настрелял. Пью, не лезет, но пью..Пошло все к чертям. Я есть изысканный кусок биомассы на планете Земля. Сука, фонарь плохо светит, я и его взорву. Штаны грязные, где-то опять запачкал джисны в каком-то дерьма, сука. Как же я устал, как же все это я ненавижу. Тут какие-то пи*оры решили потрахаться что ли, или это маньяки за мной - побегу я отсюда...

----------


## railton

Вот! Я извиняюсь, от текста за версту несет неадекватом и психичесим нездоровьем. 

Но я его специально писал. Слегка маты подправил. Буду читать каждый раз, когда захочется пить. У меня от прочтения мурашки по коже....Я думаю, мне надо сходить к целителю какому-то. Порчу или чего снимать. А то жесть какая, я не верю, что вот этот бред - мои мысли и вообще не узнаю себя.

----------


## Игорёк

Не пойму что за прикол по подворотням лазить?. Вообще должно быть стыдно показываться на улице (как мне например), если считаешь себя чмом и алкашом. Смахивает на мазохизм.
И почему денег нет ? тыже писал что зарабатываешь 10000р. 2/3 из которых пропиваешь. а тут за день пропил недельный бюджет. или ты уже безработный?

----------


## railton

> Не пойму что за прикол по подворотням лазить?. Вообще должно быть стыдно показываться на улице (как мне например), если считаешь себя чмом и алкашом. Смахивает на мазохизм.
> И почему денег нет ? тыже писал что зарабатываешь 10000р. 2/3 из которых пропиваешь. а тут за день пропил недельный бюджет. или ты уже безработный?


 Я сам не пойму, вот мне кажется, на мне проклятие какое-то. Я сам не понимаю, почему я после учебы как все нормальные люди, не поехал домой или в общагу, как мои сокурсники, пить чай, готовить ужин и смотреть ТВ. Не знаю, зачем я лазаю в темноте с бутылкой по этим подворотням. Я уже не подрабатываю, сейчас я как бы к сессии готовлюсь . А эти деньги, которые я пропил вчера, это были мне на питание на следующую неделю. Вообще мне страшно, не понимаю, что происходит со мной, если выпью немного, сразу появляется тяга к какому-то вот этому мазохизму, видимо, мне нравится страдать, ощущать себя на дне, доводить себя до невменяемого состояния.
   Вот дело в том, что мне не стыдно нифига. У меня, как выпью, атрофируются моральные качества. Я писал же - сидел у себя во дворе на траве, тут же ссал на виду у всех, курил и матерился сам с собой. И при этом мне на все было наплевать. Что ж происходит то такое? Надо в церковь сходить, исповедаться и причастится. Вот не пью - чувствую себя нормально, но чего-то не хватает. Вот именно этого мазохизма и невменяемого поведения и не хватает. (((  Жесть, короче. Пойду кодироваться, как только денег скоплю !!! А еще знаете - я походу деградировать стал еще сильнее. Если год назад мне как-то стыдно еще было пьяным шататься по городу, блевать и ссать у всех на виду, - на утро я испытывал угрызения совести. То сейчас проснулся, вспомнил -да ссал, блевал, в троллейбусе пил и меня шатало. И мне это кажется в порядке вещей. Ничего хорошего, так скоро можно человеческий облик совсем потерять. Точно - пойду кодироваться..

Чувствую себя каким-то антисоциальным существом, на общественное мнение мне плевать, делаю что хочу - лишь бы не трогали. Но с другой стороны и не могу с людьми контакт установить нормальный, ощущаю пропасть как в произведениях Некрасова - пропасть между толпой и человеком. Или это было у Лермонтова..блин, походу мозг пропил уже ((( Раньше в классике неплохо разбирался. Вот люди как-то собираются, знакомятся, отношения строят, а я этого не особо умел, а сейчас совсем разучился. Какое-то у меня противостояние между собой и всеми другими людьми. Я еще вспомнил, вчера шел уже домой в 3 часа где-то, и слышу - крик стоит, кого-то бьют. Я испытал такое любопытство - залез в куст ближайший, пролез по нему как можно ближе и весь превратился в слух, и от каждого матерного слова, от каждого удара, от каждой вспышки агрессии я кайф ловил. Вот я давно заметил - по пьяне я это уже не я. Когда кому-то плохо, то я наблюдая за этим, ловлю удовольствие. Помню, пил я весной с собутыльником шизиком. Так его мать не пускала домой, орала на него, что он псих и алкаш. Чтобы он оставался ночевать в подъезде. А я все это знал, что ситуация кончится именно так, я сам покупал ему пиво ради вот этого концерта. Я сквозь щелку в двери опять на все это смотрел, а когда его наконец пустила мать, я к их двери припал ухом и еще минут 10 слушал, как она его ругает в квартире. 

Блин, как стать нормальным парнем, я так скоро в маньяка превращусь (

----------


## Игорёк

а ты к субкультурам не относишься ? вот описание твоей одежды черепа кости, прическа "налево", в этом есть неч-то готическое, панковое, или как там называется не знаю. Вот такие люди как раз склонны к проявлениям такого мазохизма. Вот они как раз сидят на траве, совершают какие-то неадекватные поступки. 
  в прошлом году кчтати был один такой персонаж у меня в гаражах. Проходил мимо меня, трезвый, уж не знаю или в гараж, или на железную дорогу за гаражами. Но через некоторое время он возвращался уже будучи влам пьяным, матерился, кричал, пел песни и так далее. так вот он подходит под описание тебя. коженная куртка, под ней майка с черепами, толькоу него еще вроде бородка была чтоли, не помню точно. Достаточно часто его видел, ходил один ли вдвоем с другом. 
 ты какую музыку слушаешь ? и как вообще относишься ко всему этому движению ?

----------


## railton

К субкультурам отношусь нормально, но никогда не был причастен ни к какой из них. Кофта с черепушками мне сразу понравилась, она моя любимая. Куртка у меня не кожаная. Вот ко всяким готам и неформалам в подростковом возрасте тяготел, гуляли вместе, но ни бородки, ни цепочек - ничего такого нет. Музыку трезвый слушаю - клубнячок, попсу. По пьяне обожаю слушать trash metall. Cradle of filth, Сhildren of bodom, Slayer и т.д. Да и вообще я всегда люблю ночь еще с детства. Прическу я хотел себе сделать креативную, отростить волосы на бок, но в универститете нельзя с такими появляться. Вуз государственный и надо придерживаться формы и регламент в одежде. Вообще к движению отношусь нормально, именно внешний вид нравится у неформалов, но чисто внешне - общаться с ними у меня никогда не получалось - они внутри пустые, постоянно пьют и много агрессии, низкий уровень знаний. Как вышел с подросткового возраста, можно сказать, интерес исчез.

----------


## railton

Короче, во вторник решил съездить к целителю. Надо завязывать со всей этой чертовщиной. Пойду наберу святой воды, куплю елейное масло, иконы достал из шкафа - над кроватью повесил.

----------


## Kent

Непонятно, из-за чего ты пьешь и зачем. Попробуй не пить дней десять, через каждые три дня описывая здесь свое состояние. 
Сейчас попался один видеоролик на глаза. railton, почему-то сразу тебя вспомнил))
http://rutube.ru/tracks/2087831.html

----------


## railton

> Непонятно, из-за чего ты пьешь и зачем. Попробуй не пить дней десять, через каждые три дня описывая здесь свое состояние. 
> Сейчас попался один видеоролик на глаза. railton, почему-то сразу тебя вспомнил))
> http://rutube.ru/tracks/2087831.html


 Дак я сам уже забыл, зачем пью (( попробую не пить хотя бы неделю и отписываться.
Да в ролике очень похоже на меня, только внешне я по-другому выгляжу, и охоту не пью, а так все так и есть ((
Я вот думал, надо найти цель, ради чего не пить, смысл в жизни какой-то. А то в мозгах каша такая, все эмоции перемешались.

----------


## Игорёк

Лучше Охоту попей. Хуже Яги только технический спирт, и то вопрос спорный. 
Я сам периодически уже несколько лет пью охоту (из крепких пив). покрауней мере ниразу не блевал).
Если ты за ягу - ты явный мазохист. тебе тогда надо чего еще посильнее. Просто мне сложно понять (будучи алкашом) зачем пить то от чего последсвия больше, когда можно выпить то от чего они меньше. при том экономя бабки, здоровье и время на отходняк. Кроме мазохизма других аргументов не могу найти)


Еще один нюанс - в яге не чувствуется алко, но если ты настоящий алкаш, тебя должно это раздрожать. Я например (как алкаш) не приемлю напитки в которых не чувствуется крепость. мне нравится "горький противный" вкус алкоголя, потому что это вкус предвкушения свободы. Я могу и водки выпить с жадностью, без закуски и запивона, и мне это понравится (как алкашу), пиво крепкое мне нравится больше чем слабое, слабое мне кажется разбавленым, так же как и спиртные напитки аля "виноградный день", или "джокер". такое чувство что тебя обманули. А дерзкий вкус крепкого напитка бодрит, типа "ЭЭХхххх!". Чем больше горечь во рту, тем большей будет легкость на душе.

----------


## railton

Я не пить, не жить уже не хочу. Что-то уже устал бороться.

Крепкий алкоголь я не люблю, он горький, а ягу выпиваю - потому что сладкая!

----------


## railton

> Сколько можно ныть? Бросай алкоголь и дуй заниматся спортом. Пиши когда не будешь пить месяц. Я видел на фотках у тебя есть друзья и все не вижу никакой сверхчеловеческой проблемы.


 Завтра, седня похмельно-депрессивное состояние еще. На стадиончик пойду. П.С. на фотках не друзья, а сокурсники, чисто фоткаться позвали, когда пары не было и все. Завтра пойду на стадион, отжимания, пресс, недолгий бег, отжимания на брусьях, подтягивания. Пока так. А вот когда проклятие у целителя сниму, уже можно будет подумать о спорте, а не о разминке.

----------


## railton

> Сколько можно ныть? Бросай алкоголь и дуй заниматся спортом. Пиши когда не будешь пить месяц. Я видел на фотках у тебя есть друзья и все не вижу никакой сверхчеловеческой проблемы.


    Моя главная проблема как раз в том, что у меня вся жизнь - проблема. В то же время конкретно нет нигде проблемы, такая неопределенность. Мне вроде и хреново в целом на душе непонятно от чего, с другой стороны ничего конкретно не беспокоит настолько сильно. Я весь из противоречий, короче, состою.

----------


## wiki

> А вот когда проклятие у целителя сниму.


 А ты целителя уже нашёл???? Ты с этим делом поосторожнее,не нарвись на шарлатана,а то деньги возьмёт,наврёт с трикороба и ни чего не сделает.
 Где искать будешь??? Можно и в инете найти. Нормальные целители и на растоянии лечат им для этого не надо прикасаться к человеку.

----------


## railton

> А ты целителя уже нашёл???? Ты с этим делом поосторожнее,не нарвись на шарлатана,а то деньги возьмёт,наврёт с трикороба и ни чего не сделает.
>  Где искать будешь??? Можно и в инете найти. Нормальные целители и на растоянии лечат им для этого не надо прикасаться к человеку.


 Нашел..Да я уже и у бабки был, ездил аж в Чувашию 3 года назад. И у экстрасенса был. В этой теме разбираюсь маленько уже. В инете я не искал, у матери спросил, она через коллег по работе прошерстила..В инете кто рекламируется - правильно, которые ничего не умеют, поэтому к ним не ходят и им надо клиентуру. А настоящие специалисты без объявлений работают - у них отбоя нет от пациентов. Я на расстоянии свое фото высылал целителям разным - и они мне все как один в один голос твердили про этот злосчастный 2008 год, что то ли проклятие, то ли порча. Вчера опять фото отправлял, вот пришел ответ такой же.

----------


## Игорёк

> А ты целителя уже нашёл???? Ты с этим делом поосторожнее,не нарвись на шарлатана,а то деньги возьмёт,наврёт с трикороба и ни чего не сделает.
>  Где искать будешь??? Можно и в инете найти. Нормальные целители и на растоянии лечат им для этого не надо прикасаться к человеку.


 "сниму порчу через смс". так чтоли ?)))

----------


## X-Men

Почитал твои посты.У меня такая же философия по поводу выпивки,тоже люблю сидеть ностальгировать где то на ловочке одн,особенно обожаю район где учился,посещать дворы где тусил с однокурсником,сидеть в одиночку в этих дворах  потягивать пиво и вспоминать светлые моменты и о чем то рассуждать.Мы в чем то с тобой схожи.У меня тоже ВСД и я не могу бухать неделями,хватает сил только на дня 2-3,после каждой пьянки дикая вялость,депрессняк,долгий отходняк.Да и трезвое твое состояния мне тоже знакомо,по утрам такое ощущения что я не спал,а разгружал вагоны.Твоя слабость и обмороки могут быть связанны еще с болезнью печени,есть такая штука "алкогольный гепатит",сходи проверь печень,за эти годы ты уже наверняка ее посадил этой дрянью под название "Ягуар".Да и вообще не мешало бы сделать полное узи все брюшной полости.

В таких количествах как ты, я квасил в студенческие годы,тогда впервые  почувствовал себя алкашом.Сначала пил как все,после пар 2 бутолочки пива вместе со всеми и расходился совсеми,ехал домой,потом мне стало этого мало и я частенько стал покупать себе еще по дороге домой,с пива перешел на "виноградный день",эта такая гадость,сейчас от одного ее вида блевать тянет,а тогда пилось нормально.Со временем  зависимость все росла,приходя домой уже датым мне хотелось еще,одевался и шел за добавкой,деньги тогда водились(получал пособие по потери кормильца),мама жила на даче с отчимом,дома я жил один. Дошло все до того что я стал пропускать учебу,отлеживался дома после очередной попойки,было так плохо что я еле-еле до туалета доходил,одновременно была беспричинная тревога и ощущения себя ничтожеством.К последнему курсу меня чуть не вышибли за пропуски и хвосты,тогда то я стал меньше пить и взялся за исправления долгов.Потом много чего было,но учебу я закончил.Бухаю я сейчас редко,не тянет как то,да и состояния у меня сейчас такое что в пьяном виде на душе еще хуже становиться,так что пока предпочитаю не пить,мне так лучше.

P.S. с бомжами не бухал,я их как то в жопу пьяный на остановки разогнал,одни был настолько пьяный что встать со скамейки не мог,так я его за шкибот оттащил.Всех подробностей не помню,мне друг рассказывал.Даже не знаю что на меня тогда нашло,я сам по себе человек не агрессивный..А бомжи как тусили так и продолжают тусить на той остановки,все засрали,люди от них шарахаються.

----------


## X-Men

Ягу как и Игорек, я тоже пить не могу.У меня от нее начинается жуткая тахикардия и уснуть не могу,спать хочется а уснуть не получается,сердце  при этом шалит,состояния ужасное,то стучит так, что вот-вот вылетит из груди,то затихает,кажется что сейчас остановиться..

----------


## wiki

> Ягу как и Игорек, я тоже пить не могу.У меня от нее начинается жуткая тахикардия и уснуть не могу,спать хочется а уснуть не получается,сердце  при этом шалит,состояния ужасное,то стучит так, что вот-вот вылетит из груди,то затихает,кажется что сейчас остановиться..


 У тебя похоже с сердечно-сосудистой системой проблемы. Тебе бы провериться.




> Игорёк,"сниму порчу через смс". так чтоли ?)))


 ну почему же сразу через смс,есть такая штука астрал называется,вот через него и делают подобные вещи.
Это долго объяснять,да и не объяснишь тому кто в подобное не верит,а ты вроде бы не веришь в подобное,если мне не изменяет память))

----------


## X-Men

При таком запущенном случаи надо работать с психологами и наркологами.А шаманы,гадалки и экстрасенсы только на деньги кинут и время зря упустишь.Не спорю есть те кто реально помогает,но их тяжело найти и живут они как правило в глухих деревнях,а не снимаю офис и не рекламируют себя в интернете.

----------


## railton

долрова, ребятЮ я завтра непишу, мне сдя чето он.

----------


## X-Men

> долрова, ребятЮ я завтра непишу, мне сдя чето он.


 Здорова)ты что опять бухой?)я ждал когда ты придешь,о жизни начнешь трещать))

Завязывай ты с бухлом или хотя бы сделай передышку,попей чай зеленый.


Если честно,мне с тобой что то даже побухать захотелось,посидеть на лавочке,поговорить о жизни))жалко мы с тобой в разных городах живем..

----------


## railton

> Здорова)ты что опять бухой?)я ждал когда ты придешь,о жизни начнешь трещать))
> 
> Завязывай ты с бухлом или хотя бы сделай передышку,попей чай зеленый.
> 
> 
> Если честно,мне с тобой что то даже побухать захотелось,посидеть на лавочке,поговорить о жизни))жалко мы с тобой в разных городах живем..


 Привет! Почитал тебя - можно сказать, один в один все. Сначала было после пар 2 бутылочки, потом 4-6, добавился Ягуар для догонки и имеем полный трындец в итоге. Мне бы учебу закончить, у меня сегодня защита курсача, а я с трудом с постели встал, мозг тормозит. Короче, я ничего не понимаю, что происходит. Вчера!!! я пошел в 10 вечера в магазин, отправила мама, дала денег со сдачей. Купить там молока, кефира, макарон, сосисок и т.д. Около киоска я встретил своего этого знакомого из психушки, с которым пил - И ТУТ ЖЕСТЬ !!!! Он меня загипнотизировал,  И ЗАСТАВИЛ глотнуть из его 1,5 литрового "кулера", после этого мне парализовало разум. Я дал ему спокойно 100 рублей, которые мне надо было отдать матери со сдачи. И он меня заставил купить на них 2 ягуара. После этого у меня еще оставались деньги, он меня заставил купить сигарет ему, и еще 1,5 литра на двоих. У меня было весь день такое прекрасное настроение, а тут я прямо попал В АД К ДЬЯВОЛУ!!! Этот человек - это не человек, понимаете, у него диагноз паранойдная шизофрения с приступообразным течением. НО!!! Он служит сатане, я отвечаю! Если бухать в одного мне плохо - то рядом с ним у меня дикая слабость появилась и желание умереть. При этом он может выбухать по 5, по 7 ягуаров и быть бодрячком, его не тошнит, он говорит - даже похмелья нету и ничего не болит. Он курит по 3 пачки в день и быстрее бегает , чем я! При том он меня не то, чтобы заставлял, он вообще не агрессивен, улыбается, в глаза смотрит - и у меня волю парализует. Короче, я пропил деньги, было уже часа 2 ночи. Мать звонила, по голосу все поняла, сказала - я чмо, животное, и пожелала, чтобы я сдох. В итоге мне стало так плохо!!! У меня оставалось рублей 100 еще со сдачи, я пил еще ягуар, потом пиво, шлялся по дворам и хотел, чтобы меня кто-нибудь зарезал уже. Поднялся к себе на этаж, вышел на балкон, закурил и так захотел умереть - ногу перекинул через перила - и тут где-то из глубины души такой КРИК поднялся, я даже протрезвел слегка - мол остановись, отойди оттуда. И я отошел. Дальше не помню... 

 Вот это жесть, что со мной происходит - бутылка просто меня в рабство взяла, я отвечаю, и этот тип меня подавляет и заставляет пить и покупать ему пиво. ((( Не хочу так больше жить.

Я понял - пить я не буду, если меня закрыть дома и привязать цепями к дивану ((( Просто полное бессилие какое-то. Отвечаю, это логически не объяснить! Короче. Вот смотрите - иду я вчера из магазина, вижу это существо пьяное с бутылкой, и я уже весь последующий сценарий знал!!! Вплоть до каждой секунды, я ужаснулся, пока был еще трезвый - стал про себя повторять как мантру - Боже, помоги, пожалуйста, только не пить, только не пить, все что угодно, Господи, но не пить, умоляю, не хочу пить, не надо и т.д. НО!!! Я не мог свернуть с дороги, я шел прямо к нему на встречу, и все, жесть. Полный паралич сознания какой-то.  Это не он, это я проклят! Завтра к целителю еду, буду надеяться, поможет!

----------


## railton

Ребята, это полный ппц, мне так паршиво в жизни как в этот год не было никогда !!! Я ОТВЕЧАЮ !!!!!!! вот понимаете - я когда даже болел в 2008-2009 годах, плохо ходил - мне не было так на душе хреново как щас, когда я могу и ходить, и разговаривать!!! Мне жесть, просто ад в душе какой-то творится.ЭТО ЧЕРТОВО ПОЙЛО Я НЕНАВИЖУ, БУДЬ ОНО ПРОКЛЯТО!! ЭТИ КИОСКИ Я ТОЖЕ НЕНАВИЖУ!! ЭТИ ЛАВОЧКИ СУКА ТОЖЕ!!! 

Фуф - пойду читать молитвы православные и буду их с собой носить в кармашке - у меня есть молитвослов. Вот...

----------


## X-Men

> Ребята, это полный ппц, мне так паршиво в жизни как в этот год не было никогда !!! Я ОТВЕЧАЮ !!!!!!! вот понимаете - я когда даже болел в 2008-2009 годах, плохо ходил - мне не было так на душе хреново как щас, когда я могу и ходить, и разговаривать!!! Мне жесть, просто ад в душе какой-то творится.ЭТО ЧЕРТОВО ПОЙЛО Я НЕНАВИЖУ, БУДЬ ОНО ПРОКЛЯТО!! ЭТИ КИОСКИ Я ТОЖЕ НЕНАВИЖУ!! ЭТИ ЛАВОЧКИ СУКА ТОЖЕ!!! 
> 
> Фуф - пойду читать молитвы православные и буду их с собой носить в кармашке - у меня есть молитвослов. Вот...


 Дружище,тебе надо срочно бросать пить,алкоголь только усиливает депрессуху.Я вот когда пил у меня был один бзик,с бодуна мне было стыдно на людях показываться,казалось что мое лицо такое опухшее что прохожие глядя на меня сразу запишут меня в алкоголики.А пьяному все пофиг,мог спокойно разговориться с продавщицой в магазине,кинуть какую нибудь пошлую шутку,сдачу оставить "на чай".было много приключений по пьянке от которых на утро тошно становилось.Помню после очередной попойки я пошел на учебу,по дороге начилось что то вроде ПА,трясти всего начало когда стал к училищю подходить,через силу зашел в училище стал переодеваться,и тут меня как зашатало и страх одолел всего,ну я развернулся и поехал домой по дороге чмаря себя. Сейчас вот последний год не пью,бывает что я расслабляюсь,беру 2,5 литра пиво и мне этого хватает,одни раз правда побежал догонятся когда с матерью посрался,а так стараюсь пить в меру.

Хочешь скину рассказ "как умирают алкоголики"?мне от него жутко стало,там в подробностях расписана вся деградация алкоголика

----------


## railton

> Дружище,тебе надо срочно бросать пить,алкоголь только усиливает депрессуху.Я вот когда пил у меня был один бзик,с бодуна мне было стыдно на людях показываться,казалось что мое лицо такое опухшее что прохожие глядя на меня сразу запишут меня в алкоголики.А пьяному все пофиг,мог спокойно разговориться с продавщицой в магазине,кинуть какую нибудь пошлую шутку,сдачу оставить "на чай".было много приключений по пьянке от которых на утро тошно становилось.Помню после очередной попойки я пошел на учебу,по дороге начилось что то вроде ПА,трясти всего начало когда стал к училищю подходить,через силу зашел в училище стал переодеваться,и тут меня как зашатало и страх одолел всего,ну я развернулся и поехал домой по дороге чмаря себя. Сейчас вот последний год не пью,бывает что я расслабляюсь,беру 2,5 литра пиво и мне этого хватает,одни раз правда побежал догонятся когда с матерью посрался,а так стараюсь пить в меру.
> 
> Хочешь скину рассказ "как умирают алкоголики"?мне от него жутко стало,там в подробностях расписана вся деградация алкоголика


 Привет! Такая же байда. С бодуна еду на пары и людям в глаза смотреть неприятно. Доезжаю до здания, а на пары не могу зайти, тоже типа страха. http://aasbor.mirbb.net/t74-topic Ты про этот рассказ!? Я его с бодуна раз 10 читал каждый раз, не помогает, я про деградацию знаю, но говорю - порча на мне, силу воли в цепи заковала она, и ппц...

----------


## X-Men

> Привет! Такая же байда. С бодуна еду на пары и людям в глаза смотреть неприятно. Доезжаю до здания, а на пары не могу зайти, тоже типа страха. http://aasbor.mirbb.net/t74-topic Ты про этот рассказ!? Я его с бодуна раз 10 читал каждый раз, не помогает, я про деградацию знаю, но говорю - порча на мне, силу воли в цепи заковала она, и ппц...


 Так здоровались уже)нет, тебе срочно надо завязывать.

 Да,про него.Особенно тронула до клубины души "Вы пропьете все что сможете. Вы будете ходить по ларькам и помойкам в поисках собутыльников, которые пожалеют вас и нальют вам рюмочку. Вы будете ходить по соседям и выклянчивать себе на опохмел. Соседи будут брезговать вами, но вам к тому времени будет уже все равно."

Ты лучше на целителей время и деньги не трать,я уже писал об этом выше.

Я вот режил к неврологу сходить по поводу ВСД,думал он немного скорректирует симптомы.На одном медицинском форуме описал свой недуг,там сказали что с ВСД не к неврологу а к психотерапевту идти надо.Вот сижу думаю,идти или не идти.Клеймо еще поставит в виде замудренного диагноза и постановкой на учет,тогда жизнь станет еще хуже,на права не сдашь и на работу нормальную хрен возьмут

----------


## railton

> Так здоровались уже)нет, тебе срочно надо завязывать.
> 
>  Да,про него.Особенно тронула до клубины души "Вы пропьете все что сможете. Вы будете ходить по ларькам и помойкам в поисках собутыльников, которые пожалеют вас и нальют вам рюмочку. Вы будете ходить по соседям и выклянчивать себе на опохмел. Соседи будут брезговать вами, но вам к тому времени будет уже все равно."
> 
> Ты лучше на целителей время и деньги не трать,я уже писал об этом выше.
> 
> Я вот режил к неврологу сходить по поводу ВСД,думал он немного скорректирует симптомы.На одном медицинском форуме описал свой недуг,там сказали что с ВСД не к неврологу а к психотерапевту идти надо.Вот сижу думаю,идти или не идти.Клеймо еще поставит в виде замудренного диагноза и постановкой на учет,тогда жизнь станет еще хуже,на права не сдашь и на работу нормальную хрен возьмут


 Я в неврологов не верю. кончилась вера, я у них лечился сто раз. Это не люди, это звери !!! Я всех врачей ненавижу. Особенно неврологов и психиатров. Как они меня пытали. За всю боль, которую они мне причинили, я их проклял, чтобы они в аду горели, сволочи! А в целителей я верю. У меня по пьяне мечта появляется - взорвать больницу, где я лежал. А если врачи там не будут в это время - подождать около дома и шилом под ребра 84 раза...

Да какое ВСД.. У меня что-то другое, зловещее..Больше духовное , а не телесное. А так согласен, психотерапевт психосоматику разруливает..

----------


## X-Men

> Я в неврологов не верю. кончилась вера, я у них лечился сто раз. Это не люди, это звери !!! Я всех врачей ненавижу. Особенно неврологов и психиатров. Как они меня пытали. За всю боль, которую они мне причинили, я их проклял, чтобы они в аду горели, сволочи! А в целителей я верю. У меня по пьяне мечта появляется - взорвать больницу, где я лежал. А если врачи там не будут в это время - подождать около дома и шилом под ребра 84 раза...
> 
> Да какое ВСД.. У меня что-то другое, зловещее..Больше духовное , а не телесное. А так согласен, психотерапевт психосоматику разруливает..


 Ну зачем же так сразу-больницу))Там ведь помимо врачей и обычные не в чем не повинные пациенты лежат)Хотя у меня тоже порой бывает мизантропия,всех хочется убить))
Попробуй не попить 2 недели.Просто найди в трезвости какой то положительный момент,за него и  держись,старайся к этому моменту еще что то приплюсовать.

----------


## railton

> Ну зачем же так сразу-больницу))Там ведь помимо врачей и обычные не в чем не повинные пациенты лежат)Хотя у меня тоже порой бывает мизантропия,всех хочется убить))
> Попробуй не попить 2 недели.Просто найди в трезвости какой то положительный момент,за него и  держись,старайся к этому моменту еще что то приплюсовать.


 Приведи примеры моментов. Я и буду держаться !!!

----------


## X-Men

> Приведи примеры моментов. Я и буду держаться !!!


 Да плюсов полно,думаю ты из сам ощущаешь в момент просветления.Еще поставь себе цель добиться матерного уважения,устройся на работу,помогай маме по хозяйству.

----------


## railton

> Да плюсов полно,думаю ты из сам ощущаешь в момент просветления.Еще поставь себе цель добиться матерного уважения,устройся на работу,помогай маме по хозяйству.


 Вот именно, что в "момент" ! А остальное 99% времени ощущаю минусы. Что такое матерное уважение? Оно у меня по пьянке есть..через слово, можно сказать, это матерное уважение. Работа..да ну ее к черту, я щас на сессии отдыхаю от работ, в каникулы пойду, в июле. Матери - да похозяйству помогаю..иногда )) Что ты там писал про 2 недели? Это для меня нереально, мне бы 3 дня не пить, уже полегчало бы..Да хотя бы неделю - это жесть, рекорд будет. А ты про 2. Если бы я мог не пить 2 недели, я бы счастлив был, а я 3х дней без бутылки не могу, я раб.

----------


## X-Men

> Вот именно, что в "момент" ! А остальное 99% времени ощущаю минусы. Что такое матерное уважение? Оно у меня по пьянке есть..через слово, можно сказать, это матерное уважение. Работа..да ну ее к черту, я щас на сессии отдыхаю от работ, в каникулы пойду, в июле. Матери - да похозяйству помогаю..иногда )) Что ты там писал про 2 недели? Это для меня нереально, мне бы 3 дня не пить, уже полегчало бы..Да хотя бы неделю - это жесть, рекорд будет. А ты про 2. Если бы я мог не пить 2 недели, я бы счастлив был, а я 3х дней без бутылки не могу, я раб.


 за все время обучения у меня не выходило не пить целую неделю,даже когда все болело.Тогда казалось что жизнь без алко сера и скучна,но потом пришло какое то озарения.Ты лучше заместо приключений по темным подворотням с банкой смотри фильмы в инети,покупай вместо бухла что нибудь вкусное,лежи на диване кверху пухом смотри телек пожевывая что нибудь.еще хороший способ отбить желания зайти в магазин за банкой отравы-сытость.Наедайся до отвала перед выходом из дома,тогда тебе не будет хотеться выпить,желудок будет полный.Ну и старайся избегать шитика-алкаша,как увидишь его из далека сразу за угол куда нибудь заворачивай.

----------


## railton

> за все время обучения у меня не выходило не пить целую неделю,даже когда все болело.Тогда казалось что жизнь без алко сера и скучна,но потом пришло какое то озарения.Ты лучше заместо приключений по темным подворотням с банкой смотри фильмы в инети,покупай вместо бухла что нибудь вкусное,лежи на диване кверху пухом смотри телек пожевывая что нибудь.еще хороший способ отбить желания зайти в магазин за банкой отравы-сытость.Наедайся до отвала перед выходом из дома,тогда тебе не будет хотеться выпить,желудок будет полный.Ну и старайся избегать шитика-алкаша,как увидишь его из далека сразу за угол куда нибудь заворачивай.


 Да я этих фильмов тысячи пересмотрел, всякий хавчик хавал. Спецом ходил, жрал в мак даке, шаурму, в пиццериях. Колу пил. Роллы хавал. Пока ешь - удовольствие, а потом надо опять где-то эмоции искать. А по телеку давно ничего нормального нет. Битва экстрасенсов и дом 2 я как-то  не жалую. Можно конечно новости поглядеть раз в недельку, какие там реформы проводятся. Я раб не бутылки, а собственного разболтанного эмоционального состояния.

----------


## УдачиРайлтону

Перечитал всю тему, удачи тебе.
В скайпе потрещать - уже достижение в сторону разностороннего развития и восстановления себя как личности.)
Бросай пить, в этом деле не надо никаких целителей и врачей, максимум что может сделать целитель это заставить тебя поверить в его силу и бросить пить. Но тут нужна именно воля, подумай о том, что если ты бросишь пить у тебя возможно будет и семья, и любовь, и то, чего ты никогда не мог до этого ощущать.  :Smile:

----------


## railton

> Перечитал всю тему, удачи тебе.
> В скайпе потрещать - уже достижение в сторону разностороннего развития и восстановления себя как личности.)
> Бросай пить, в этом деле не надо никаких целителей и врачей, максимум что может сделать целитель это заставить тебя поверить в его силу и бросить пить. Но тут нужна именно воля, подумай о том, что если ты бросишь пить у тебя возможно будет и семтья, и любовь, и то, чего ты никогда не мог до этого ощущать.


 Спасибо!! Личность ппц запущена за эти годы, надо хоть остатки восстановить. А я что-то передумал завтра идти к целителю. Попробую не попить, может полегчает и без затрат на целителя.

----------


## УдачиРайлтону

> Спасибо!! Личность ппц запущена за эти годы, надо хоть остатки восстановить. А я что-то передумал завтра идти к целителю. Попробую не попить, может полегчает и без затрат на целителя.


 Ну я по своему опыту, точнее по опыту родителей знаю только то, что целители лишь дают уверенность, но если ты в них не веришь - смысла ходить к ним нет.

Главное то, что ты должен бороться за себя - не давать бутылке поглотить тебя, твою душу и в конце концов - жизнь. Думай о светлом, о будущем и у тебя все получится!

До завтра.  :Smile:

----------


## railton

> Ну я по своему опыту, точнее по опыту родителей знаю только то, что целители лишь дают уверенность, но если ты в них не веришь - смысла ходить к ним нет.
> 
> Главное то, что ты должен бороться за себя - не давать бутылке поглотить тебя, твою душу и в конце концов - жизнь. Думай о светлом, о будущем и у тебя все получится!
> 
> До завтра.


 Бороться надо вот именно что - за себя, а не с собой ))) Истину глаголишь, братец. До завтра.

----------


## [email protected]~

Честно говоря зашел на этот форум чисто по приколу, "поржать" как говорится. Но зачитался сообщениями и веселье ушло далеко в сторону. И еще бы,когда слышишь крик сердца других людей невозможно смеяться если ты конешно считаешь себя человеком. Поэтому даже не поленился зарегистрироваться на форуме чтобы оставить всего лишь одно сообщение. Болезнь - не приговор. Конечно многие сейчас начнут судить о том как мне тут - простите пожалуйста - за*бись сидеть относительно здоровому перед монитором и судить о том чего никогда не переживал. Но просто взгляните по сторонам. Вспомните Кристофера Рива который был полностью парализован, дышал и говорил через трубочку. Стивин Хокинг которого болезнь в 20 лет приковала к инвалидному креслу а в 43 лишила возможности разговаривать. Тем не менее Рив остался общественным деятелем а Хокинг стал одним из известнейших физиков нашего времени. Именно поэтому я без зазрений совести готов повторить что болезнь - не приговор. Стремитесь, боритесь, не отчаивайтесь. Назло всему миру продолжайте жить и самосовершенствоваться. Помните, все в ваших руках поэтому не стоит их опускать.

----------


## railton

ПРивет, я не особо болен уже. Просто болел довольно долго и очень серьезно, отсюда и привык считать себя больным и неполноценным. И несмотря на то, что физически себя чувствую уже практически нормально, психологически все еще считаю себя больным, видимо все корни здесь. А Кристофер Рив и Хокинг - молодцы, читал про них. Еще мне нравится Ник Вуйчич: парень без конечностей с одной куриной ножкой.

----------


## Игорёк

Бабу искать надо, а не целителя. И голову не надо забивать хренью типа порч, это "действует" только если в это верить. Надежда на то что ты не сам дерьмо, а что тебя кто-то таким сделал - сопливое самооправдание.

----------


## УдачиРайлтону

> ПРивет, я не особо болен уже. Просто болел довольно долго и очень серьезно, отсюда и привык считать себя больным и неполноценным. И несмотря на то, что физически себя чувствую уже практически нормально, психологически все еще считаю себя больным, видимо все корни здесь. А Кристофер Рив и Хокинг - молодцы, читал про них. Еще мне нравится Ник Вуйчич: парень без конечностей с одной куриной ножкой.


 Привет)
Тебе и вправду стоит посмотреть вокруг, многие люди уже никогда не смогут говорить или видеть, и да, на примерах таких как Кристофер Рив и Хокинг можно понять что можно добиться чего угодно и в каком угодно состоянии, а тебе стоит перебороть себя и пивную бутылку.)

----------


## Игорёк

> ПРивет, я не особо болен уже. Просто болел довольно долго и очень серьезно, отсюда и привык считать себя больным и неполноценным. И несмотря на то, что физически себя чувствую уже практически нормально, психологически все еще считаю себя больным, видимо все корни здесь. А Кристофер Рив и Хокинг - молодцы, читал про них. Еще мне нравится Ник Вуйчич: парень без конечностей с одной куриной ножкой.


 таких 1 на миллион. Никто же не показывает сколько убогих заворачиваются в муках. А преподносится это как буд-то 999999 людей жалкие ничтожные твари. К томуже никто не знает как в реале такие живут. все оптимизировано по средствам жудожественного медиа. Про любого из нас можно снять мега позитивный ролик, без отражения реала.

----------


## The loser

Ну что за дела? Где модеры? Имбецилы атаковали форум, а админы спят. Не забудьте удалить все посты этих придурков, а то темы они знатно засрали

----------


## X-Men

> Ну что за дела? Где модеры? Имбецилы атаковали форум, а админы спят. Не забудьте удалить все посты этих придурков, а то темы они знатно засрали


 О,ну наконец то здравое сообщения за столько времени!!А то он уже все темы засрал и это некто не замечает!!Он еще в личку любит троллить!

----------


## fuсka rolla

Вот что вы, ей богу, как маленькие? Где админы, где админы? У вас появилась, в кой-то веки, возможность безнаказанно материться и унижать оппонента, а вы не пользуетесь.

----------


## wiki

А мы тут все культурные)))) не хотим как он хулиганить)))

----------


## X-Men

railton,здарова)Видел тебя в теме "наши фото",честно говоря, когда я читал твою тему то, представлял тебя иначе,меленьким дохлым,с одутловатым от пьянки лицом)А ты вон какой здоровый и лицо у тебя производит впечатления абсолютно нормального здорового человека, как будто ты вообще не пьешь)Или по меркам уральских пацанов ты считаешься дохляком? :Smile: Ты бы в качалку записался,данные у тебя есть,к середине лета сможешь ходить без майки показывая девчонкам свои накаченные мышцы)Думаю со мной тут многие согласятся.Завязывай гробить себя и начинай жить!

Завтра чувствую мне будет стыдно за свой пьяный флуд...

----------


## Kent

Что-то его не видно... Загулял, наверное.

----------


## railton

> Что-то его не видно... Загулял, наверное.


 Да какой гулять )) У меня комп вирусы атаковали, винду переставлял, драйвера чистил, с инетом все неполадки были, вызывал из провайдера мастеров, чтобы впн нормально сделали. Тьфу-тьфу, больше не буду злоупотреблять обновлением антивируса. Вчера зачет был, 1-ый вопрос знал чуть-чуть, второй не знал, но придумал. Сегодня узнаю результат ((( еще где-то на лекции нарыть, 10 штук документов подогнать. Не пью 4й день кстати, побрился, постригся. Стал даже увереннее в себе. 
Х-мен, да я высокий, 185+. А по роже не видно, так пью не 10 лет вообще-то. Но все равно при близком рассмотрении заметны следы алкоголизма, многие уже говорят. Даже сравнивали мое фото 1,5 года назад и сейчас. Но если завязать, еще можно исправить все. В качалку я ходил около 2 лет после окончания школы, бык был тогда просто. Ходил с мышцами в обтягивающих майках )) Без бутылки )))

----------


## УдачиРайлтону

> Да какой гулять )) У меня комп вирусы атаковали, винду переставлял, драйвера чистил, с инетом все неполадки были, вызывал из провайдера мастеров, чтобы впн нормально сделали. Тьфу-тьфу, больше не буду злоупотреблять обновлением антивируса. Вчера зачет был, 1-ый вопрос знал чуть-чуть, второй не знал, но придумал. Сегодня узнаю результат ((( еще где-то на лекции нарыть, 10 штук документов подогнать. Не пью 4й день кстати, побрился, постригся. Стал даже увереннее в себе. 
> Х-мен, да я высокий, 185+. А по роже не видно, так пью не 10 лет вообще-то. Но все равно при близком рассмотрении заметны следы алкоголизма, многие уже говорят. Даже сравнивали мое фото 1,5 года назад и сейчас. Но если завязать, еще можно исправить все. В качалку я ходил около 2 лет после окончания школы, бык был тогда просто. Ходил с мышцами в обтягивающих майках )) Без бутылки )))


 4 дня это уже хорошо, если перечитать тему то для тебя это уже рекорд  :Smile: 
Так держать!

----------


## railton

> 4 дня это уже хорошо, если перечитать тему то для тебя это уже рекорд 
> Так держать!


 Пока еще не рекорд. Рекорд это больше недели не пить ! Попробую рискнуть и не пить неделю. Какого это? Я не пробовал уже года 2 не пить больше недели.

----------


## X-Men

> Х-мен, да я высокий, 185+. А по роже не видно, так пью не 10 лет вообще-то. Но все равно при близком рассмотрении заметны следы алкоголизма, многие уже говорят. Даже сравнивали мое фото 1,5 года назад и сейчас. Но если завязать, еще можно исправить все. В качалку я ходил около 2 лет после окончания школы, бык был тогда просто. Ходил с мышцами в обтягивающих майках )) Без бутылки )))


 У тебя есть мышечная масса,это уже хорошо.Я повыше тебе,рост 195.В 9 классе когда я бросал курить я заметно поправился,был пухлым,но руки были тонкие.Жир у меня как то непропорционально откладывается.После долгих прогулок пехом(бегать мне тяжело,плоскостопие 3 степени) и голодовок я привел себя в форму,сейчас длинный и худой как колонча,но лучше быть таким чем пухлым когда видны все недостатки.Я представил себя при весе в 200 кг-ноги слоновие,пузо до колен ,а руки при этом тонкие как ветки...Был период когда я подозревал у себя одно заболевания,долго мучился,потом все же через силу заставил сдать себя анализу,анализы к слову не дешевые,в результате я оказался полностью здоровым,но эта радость продлилась недолго..

У тебя есть все данные для занятия спортом.Ты еще раз попробуй записаться в кочалку,может затянет и пить просишь.Ведь алкоголь со спортом несовместим.

----------


## УдачиРайлтону

> Пока еще не рекорд. Рекорд это больше недели не пить ! Попробую рискнуть и не пить неделю. Какого это? Я не пробовал уже года 2 не пить больше недели.


 Ломка будет.
Я вот когда худел к пирожкам тянуло.)) 3 месяца на воде и на яблоках продержался.) Потом вообще есть не хотелось, сейчас насильно в себе еду пихаю, а тебе надеюсь, не придется насильно в себя алкоголь пихать).

----------


## railton

> Ломка будет.
> Я вот когда худел к пирожкам тянуло.)) 3 месяца на воде и на яблоках продержался.) Потом вообще есть не хотелось, сейчас насильно в себе еду пихаю, а тебе надеюсь, не придется насильно в себя алкоголь пихать).


 ой да какая ломка, я же не на героине сидел )) Просто будут возникать иногда в определенных ситуациях, когда я пил, мысли - а не пойти ли купить баночку? От таких мыслей избавляться я научился, просто мне самому охота было пить. Бывало конечно, что и пить не хотел, но сама ситуация мне диктовала - иди выпей и лучше станет. Открывал банку яги, появлялся рвотный рефлекс, через силу пил..После первой банки прошибал понос и рвота. Еще зима была, под -25, я в каких-то зассаных подъездах пил, на лавке весь ссутулился и пил. Но я ж дурак, шел за второй. Тьфу, блин, даже вспоминать не хочу. 

Вот человек реально, если захочет, он сам себе может ад создать ))

----------


## railton

> У тебя есть мышечная масса,это уже хорошо.Я повыше тебе,рост 195.В 9 классе когда я бросал курить я заметно поправился,был пухлым,но руки были тонкие.Жир у меня как то непропорционально откладывается.После долгих прогулок пехом(бегать мне тяжело,плоскостопие 3 степени) и голодовок я привел себя в форму,сейчас длинный и худой как колонча,но лучше быть таким чем пухлым когда видны все недостатки.Я представил себя при весе в 200 кг-ноги слоновие,пузо до колен ,а руки при этом тонкие как ветки...Был период когда я подозревал у себя одно заболевания,долго мучился,потом все же через силу заставил сдать себя анализу,анализы к слову не дешевые,в результате я оказался полностью здоровым,но эта радость продлилась недолго..
> 
> У тебя есть все данные для занятия спортом.Ты еще раз попробуй записаться в кочалку,может затянет и пить просишь.Ведь алкоголь со спортом несовместим.


 Ты мне моего бывшего друга напоминаешь )) Тебя не Денис зовут? хДД
Он тоже 195 и руки как спички. Болезней и у меня хватает, но в основном это слабость и ВСД. Я в бассейн пока решил походить. Алко со спортом несовместим, но я еще до болезни после качалки раз в неделю успевал ягуар пить. Но тогда и сердце было здоровее и все остальное...Дурак пипец был, не особо поумнел. Может пишу грамотно, чуток по учебе понимаю, но по жизни я не умный нифига.

----------


## Игорёк

У меня неподалеку от дома раньше был спортклуб. Так вот часто видел как на крыльце стояли качки пили пиво и курили, типа после тренировки. 
И еще интересно почему такие результаты (понос, блевота) от банки яги ? обычно алкоголики как раз очень хорошо все принимают, любые напитки, технические спирты, браги, всякую другую дрянь. Никакого рвотного рефлекса нет. Кстати отсутствие рвотного рефлекса - как раз один из признаков алкоголизма.

----------


## wiki

Видимо он ещё не стал алкоголиком до конца,раз ещё есть рефлексы))

----------


## railton

> У меня неподалеку от дома раньше был спортклуб. Так вот часто видел как на крыльце стояли качки пили пиво и курили, типа после тренировки. 
> И еще интересно почему такие результаты (понос, блевота) от банки яги ? обычно алкоголики как раз очень хорошо все принимают, любые напитки, технические спирты, браги, всякую другую дрянь. Никакого рвотного рефлекса нет. Кстати отсутствие рвотного рефлекса - как раз один из признаков алкоголизма.


 Это не всегда. И вот чисто с первой банки воротит. Если выпить - вырвет слегка. Потом разум уедет, и можно еще 4 яги выжрать, никакого рефлекса не будет. Я как-то пил до 8 утра с 7 вечера. Около 7 яг выпил и пива банок 5 что ли. Рвало и понос прошибал только после пары банок. Дальше организм уже забил ))

----------


## railton

> Видимо он ещё не стал алкоголиком до конца,раз ещё есть рефлексы))


 Ты это, не забывай, у нас  в скайпе встреча скоро! До конца алкоголиком стать можно только в могиле )) 
Как так говорится в АА: "Некоторым везет, они успевают бросить пить еще при жизни"...

----------


## X-Men

> Ты мне моего бывшего друга напоминаешь )) Тебя не Денис зовут? хДД
> Он тоже 195 и руки как спички. Болезней и у меня хватает, но в основном это слабость и ВСД. Я в бассейн пока решил походить. Алко со спортом несовместим, но я еще до болезни после качалки раз в неделю успевал ягуар пить. Но тогда и сердце было здоровее и все остальное...Дурак пипец был, не особо поумнел. Может пишу грамотно, чуток по учебе понимаю, но по жизни я не умный нифига.


 Как я уже говорил мы во многом похожи.У меня тоже слабость и ВСД.А как у тебя проявляться похмелье?Лично у меня бодун какой то не стандартный,голова некогда не болит,только дикая слабость,порой бывает даже то толчка тяжело дойти ,мутит  и шатает и депрессняк усиливается..Всегда завидовал тем у кого только голова болит и при этом сохраняют работоспособность.

----------


## railton

ГОСПОДИ Й!! МН ПЛОЗО Я ПИО/Л/С ЛЯ МНЕ

----------


## wiki

> ГОСПОДИ Й!! МН ПЛОЗО Я ПИО/Л/С ЛЯ МНЕ


 О-о-о,похоже опять набрался?!

----------


## railton

БЛИН ПАРНИ ((( ЭТО ППЦ, Я В ШОКЕ НАХ!!!! я не понимаю, как успел опять выпить!!! Я ничего не помню. Все вещи зато вроде нашел уже, штаны все в грязи, куртка вся в побелке и куревом провоняли все вещи. Я вчера зачет сдавал. Потом где-то по дороге банку пива выпил, потом еще одну. Потом помню, 1,5 взял, и пешком до дома пошел. Потом помню смутно Хуч 7% пил 2 банки где-то в кустах, че-то блевал где-то, валялся, запивал ягуаром парой банок, опять блевал и валялся, с кем-то встречался, вроде с шизиком...Блин ппц, я и пить не хотел! Я вот как эту первую бутылку выпил, перестал соображать ((( Жесть, а у меня и седня зачет и должна быть защита курсовой, а я тока до компа дополлз кое как..Это ппц, я алкаш походу по правде (((

----------


## railton

Буду молиться Господу и Пресвятой Деве Богородице, чтобы не пить больше (((
Щас так плохо, сердце что-то прихватывает, в мозгах ппц..Тошнит. Вот на кой черт я на свои же (последние) деньги себе такой ад устраиваю. Не мог дурак что ли пойти в пиццерию поесть и домой спать, нет надо было пить эту отраву. Почему такая хрень происходит постоянно.

----------


## The loser

> Это ппц, я алкаш походу по правде (((


 Ты тока понял. У меня такое же с интернетом, сижу запоями. Нельзя даже начинать, притрагиваться, а то просижу весь выходной с утра до вечера. На комп игры не подсел, на гулянки не подсел, на алкоголь не подсел (боюсь даже пробовать, вдруг засосёт), а на интернет подсел. Тут реально нужна нужна квалифицированная помощь. Ведь такая проблема реально существует - алкогольная, наркотическая зависимость, - и наверняка имеются какие-то действенные, разработанные методы. Из футбольного мира могу привести в пример Тони Адамса

----------


## wiki

И не только наркотическая,алкогольная зависимость существует,ещё есть игромания, есть зависимость от человека какого-то, много ещё разных маний есть и есть спецы это лечащие. Надо просто поискать их))

----------


## railton

> И не только наркотическая,алкогольная зависимость существует,ещё есть игромания, есть зависимость от человека какого-то, много ещё разных маний есть и есть спецы это лечащие. Надо просто поискать их))


 нету спецов никаких, есть шарлатаны, которые на чужих бедах стригут бабло. Ходил я к таким. 
У меня игромания только в детстве была, сидел играл в комп. игры часами, не мог оторваться. В интернете особо нечего делать - именно от инета нет зависимости, могу почитать что-то, на форуме написать, скачать фильм или музыку, но долго тут сидеть мне не прёт. А вот с питьем какой-то ужас просто. Когда до меня дойдет, что лучше даже не притрагиваться? Я не только что понял, я еще год назад понял, весной в 2011 году, но что-то менять нет сил. И нет мотивации "ради чего не пить". А без нужного стимула это все бесполезно.

----------


## wiki

А ты же собирался к целителю,так съезди,вдруг да поможет)

----------


## Игорёк

вообще вся жизнь состоит из зависимостей. Приобретенные зависимости это все то дерьмо о чем говорилось выше, а природные - всё остальное. 
С другой стороны существует мнение (моё) что никакого алкоголизма не существует вообще. Просто все привыкли бухать по разному, разное формирование характеров, интересов. Кому-то нравилось ужираться до соплей, хотя бы просто потому что нечего было больше делать. кому-то нравилось поддать и получить состояние более комфортной спокойной "трезвости", или успокоиться, расслабиться, но не более того. Вообщем тут можно собрать кучу аргументов именно против каких-то медицинских диагнозов.  
Слова "не могу" тут нет, есть слова "не хочу", или "хочу", просто у всех хателки разные. Кто-то после пива идет домой, пьет чай и ложиться спать, а кто-то шарахается по кустам, и потом сам же этого не помнит. 
Я никогда не видел смысла пить в хлам, некомфортно когда не можешь контролировать тело, вестибюлярный апарат, координацию. Провалы в памяти и потеря адекватности меня всегда пугали (можно наделать глупостей). По этим причинам я никогда не ужирался. И в течении нескольких лет хронического употреблени выработался определенный режим, с периодичностью, с дозировкой, просто сформировался такой образ жизни.

----------


## railton

> А ты же собирался к целителю,так съезди,вдруг да поможет)


 Только что от него

----------


## Игорёк

исцеленный ?

----------


## wiki

> Только что от него


 И как результат??? Что почуствовал во время процедуры??? Или ни чего не почуствовал, просто это может чётко показать кто шарлатан,а кто нет)

----------


## railton

даргво, пацаны. Я короче про целитеоя завтра напишу. Там норми ваще было!!! Я отвечаю!!
Короче пониматет!! короче, слушайте!!!
Я как бы пить не хотетл. Короче даже денег было в карманне 28 рублей. На парах отсидел, устал заебалсяЮ короче. Вышли курим с сокурсниками. Пошли до трамвая на остановку. Че то я хз как то идея взбрели по пиву взять вчесть что последнее занятие перед сессинй было ну и короче того хули. Я взял Жигуль 0.5 пошли по тихому идем. Потом выпили  и меня стало ломать, мне с ними говорить ни о чем не хотелось, мне надо было догнаться просто ппц. А денег нет!!! Я их стал умолять мне купить 1,5 литра ппц. Саша мне купил, я ему говорил со следующей недели отдам, куплю пива, скока хочешь, тока купи мне еще. Пока пил, вроде норм общался с ними. Влад потом стал пьяный, Саша тоже опьянел. А мне наоборот нормально стало. И мне ломать стало жестко выпеить ягуар, а денег сука нету !! Ну я опять стал без палеве подводить Сашу чтоб он мне ягуарчика баночку взял,что я все верну, угощу его...ну ппц надо было выпить ломало ппц. Он мне купил ягу. Потом я предложил пойти во дворе пить, тут же ссать. А там дети были на детской площадке, Влад и Саня говорят 0- типа неудобно тут дети. Я грю - мне как то поХ, главное банка в руке есть, остальное я в рот шатал. Они на меня смотрели - ну ты ваще алкаш. Я грю мне пох как бы, алкаш и че, мне в кайф пить яды. 
   Потом им надо было ехать на тралике в другую сторгну чем мне. А меня опять ломало выпить еще надо было, но я терпел и придумал поехать с ними, может еще купят баночку кто из них. Приходилось общаться с ними за какой то бред типа учебы отстраненно. Я терпел  а в голове мысль - щас еще недолго с ними трепаться и можно будет догнаться наокнец то !!! ))) приехали на район к ним. С Сашей пошли в магаз, он взял 1,5 пива, а Влад ушел домой. Мне как то пох было. Бутылку сразу к себе взял. Пошли к Сане домой. Я нахаляву сосисок поел, пива пили, о чем-то опять говорили, я не помню. А я все боялся, пиво кончится, че же дальше делать...Пиво кончилось, но я успел с его компа плеер зарядить. В общем, пиво кончилось, сразу упало настроение. Я его стал помаленьку уговаривать взять еще бухла, мол отдал, проставлюсь, мамой клянусь и тд. Пошли короче. А мы и раньше были знакомы, учились вместе, есть общие знакомые. Пошли до киоска. Я его стал уговаривать не брать пиво а взять мне ягуар , он сопротивлялся. Но я его хз как уговорил взять ягуар мне и ему. Взяли, сразу стало спокойно и классно. Сидели дальше у него в инете, я ему показывал ролики на ютубе где наркоманы заживо гниют, и всякие трупы... Он говорил, что я ненормальный человек. Но мне было пох. Ягуар пока был в банке, мне было пох, хоть он мать мою шлюхой бы назвал, мне пох было. Потом я стал опасаться, ягуар стал к концу подходить. А он меня достал, мне общение всегда бесило. Так то было бы бабки - я бы в одного пил, просто пришлось пить с ними, ибо денег не было. А пить ппц ломало. Ну я с банкой свалил оттуда. Около метро закурил. Сел в метро, пил прямо там в метро ягуар. Приехал на район - и банка кончилась. И опять стало ломать, догнатся ((( У меня денег нет 0 рублей. шизику звонил, т е сбрасывал бички, не перезванивал. ВОт сука. Я ему стучал в дверь , меня его мать послала нахер, я так высадился, что пить негде ((( Пох, пополз грустный домой. Пришел домой . Вот сижу.


Извините, объясните, что со мной не так? я же не алкогоилк?

----------


## railton

Подскаэите что-то плииииииииииииииииииизз!!! Мне без банки дерьма хреново ппц. Просто ломает пить, мне и одному плохо и с людьми еще хуже, что приходится терпеть их общество,улыбатьс через силу,что то нести либшь бы выпить. Мне кажется для 23 лет это ненормально (((( Мне не общаться, ни что-0то делать не охота, мне тока пить хочется, и чем более убойное дерьмо, тем лучше. пиво даже не охзота, лучше ягуары или другие джины 8% чтоб вставляло и разум сносило. Мне кажется, это все как-то немного неправильно. Ведь остальное нормально пили мало и общались и весело им было.  А я весь в напряге был - меня крутило,чтоб как то уломать парней купить мне еще банку и мне ппц паршиво было на душе, но я ничего не мог сделать ((( Я какой-то инвалид не тока не тело, я на мозги инвалид какой-то бляха- муха. НАХЕР ТАК ЖИТЬ СУКА ???? И дело в том,что мне наплевать где пить, хоть на траве сидеть, хоть в моче в кустах, лишь бы пить. Хоть какая обстановка, хоть менты рядом. просто похеру на все, а других это беспокоит. А мне наплевать кто на меня смотрит. Мне ваще хоть где хоть че пить, лишь бы пить,.. Это ужасно. Как будто жизнь моя мне не принадлежит уже. И как тока я выпил хоть чуток, все .. разум тоже мне не принадлежит, одна мысль  - догнаться, нарыть хоть где денег и пить, пить. Это ваще какой-то бред. Я же нормальный симпотичный парень, учусь в одно из лучших вузов города на бюджете, учусь более менее. А поведение в отношении пьянки просто бомж какой-тою . Я даже шел щас по району, и меня настока ломало пить - что хоть где на дороге бутылка бы валялась - я бы побежал за нее, взял и пил бы из горлышка ее. Я РАБ ЖИДКОСТИ ((( 
ППЦ Я НЕ ХОЧУ БОЛЬШЕ ТАК ЖИТЬ (((

----------


## Игорёк

так что там с целителями-то ?

----------


## wiki

Если целители не помогли, то реально надо ложиться в наркологическую клинику,уж не обижайся,но это реально надо лечить. Если сам не можешь пойти туда или боишься не дойти,то попроси мать отвести тебя туда или кого-то ещё кому доверяешь. Они же видят положение вещей и понимают,что это необходимо показаться врачу. Значит вряд ли откажут сходить туда вместе. Может быть положат туда,так это даже лучше по крайней мере медики хоть будут как-то лечить. Может быть подшить эспераль или что-то там ещё сделать,что эффективно. Я в этом деле как-то не разбираюсь и не знаю,что в этой области эффективно(

----------


## railton

> так что там с целителями-то ?


 Доброе утро! так неудобно за вчерашнее поведение, как я клянчил на бутылку у ребят (((
Лучше бы вообще не ходил. С целителем все нормально - жить буду. Вот что говорит: проклятия на меня никто не пускал, я никому нафиг не сдался. Человек сам себе может такой устроить, что никому ничего и делать не надо будет. Сказал также в церковь ходить каяться, да травы заваривать, чтобы организм чистить. Несколько видов этих трав, одна - для очистки крови, вторая - для очистки печени и желчевыводящих путей, третья - для очищения межклеточного пространства и соединительной ткани, и еще - после того, как эти пропью - для улучшения работы мозга.

----------


## railton

> Если целители не помогли, то реально надо ложиться в наркологическую клинику,уж не обижайся,но это реально надо лечить. Если сам не можешь пойти туда или боишься не дойти,то попроси мать отвести тебя туда или кого-то ещё кому доверяешь. Они же видят положение вещей и понимают,что это необходимо показаться врачу. Значит вряд ли откажут сходить туда вместе. Может быть положат туда,так это даже лучше по крайней мере медики хоть будут как-то лечить. Может быть подшить эспераль или что-то там ещё сделать,что эффективно. Я в этом деле как-то не разбираюсь и не знаю,что в этой области эффективно(


    Целитель помог, я очень доволен поездкой. Вон сколько прописал веществ пить, прочиститься организм, буду как новенький. Еще теперь знаю, что нет на мне порчи. В наркологическую? Да я еще прошлым летом ходил узнавал. Чтобы лечь - надо на учет встать. Нафиг мне это надо, на работу не возьмут потом. Как медики буду "это" лечить? Это же не болезнь тела, а души.

Во время процедуры ничего не почувствовал, но он четко называл те вещи, которые в принципе не мог знать. Про родственников рассказывал, про ситуации из детства некоторые, которые тоже не мог знать. Сказал, видит меня в будущем в деловом костюме в своем кабинете и у меня обручальное кольцо на пальце. Но если я продолжу пить, этого ничего не будет, мол этот вариант будущего никогда не случится. Что-то еще говорил, я плохо помнить стал уже что-то информацию, а тут еще к экзаменам учить.
 Можно анонимно зашить эспераль. Но пить я не буду только в случае - если я выпью на кодировку, меня будет тошнить, выворачивать, я буду валяться и будет УЖАСНО БОЛЬНО!! - Вот только после такого, и если я раза 2 или 3 повторю такой эксперимент, и каждый раз будет выворачивать организм наизнанку - только тогда я перестану пить.

----------


## Игорёк

Ужас, особенно про костюм и кольцо. Я бы всек за такие слова. А можешь уточничь какие именно факты из жизни он называл ? насколько они были индивидуальны ? и сколько денег ты отдал ?
Моя мама как-то ходила к такому, по поводу меня, несколько лет назад. Так вот тоже удивлялась тем фактам которые говорил тот целитель, но для меня они оказались крайне не убедительными. Имея опыт и знания можно многое  рассказать о человеке по его внешнему виду. Они на это натасканы, и могут действительно ставить верные диагнозы, но это не говорит о их чудотворной силе. Если бы человек например назвал номер моей первой машины - я б извинился и координально изменил бы свое мнение о жизни.
а насчет денег, с матери он (или она не помню) ничего не взял. Так вот я уверен что это как раз такой менеджерский ход на дальнейший развод, типа рекламной акции. Мать хотела пойти еще раз, но я ее отговорил.

----------


## Kent

railton, а куда ты устроишься работать, если будешь бухать? Вставай на учет и ложись лечиться.
В твое желание бросить пить я как-то не верю, извини. Пить, похоже, ты ходишь с радостью и без раздумий. Хотя умом понимаешь, что кончать пора. Целитель - это попытка переложить ответственность с себя на другого человека. Пока САМ не будешь делать шаги для излечения - никто тебе не поможет!

----------


## Игорёк

> railton, а куда ты устроишься работать, если будешь бухать? Вставай на учет и ложись лечиться.
> В твое желание бросить пить я как-то не верю, извини. Пить, похоже, ты ходишь с радостью и без раздумий. Хотя умом понимаешь, что кончать пора. Целитель - это попытка переложить ответственность с себя на другого человека. Пока САМ не будешь делать шаги для излечения - никто тебе не поможет!


 +1, не хотел вначале писать, но раз есть единомышленник, то извинюсь заранее и напишу. Я тоже не верю в то что ты хочешь бросить, пафасно ты об этом говоришь. Тебе нравится мазохизм подобного рода, и такой образ жизни. целители и порчи - попытка самооправдаться. 
Если честно - я не вижу выхода из твоей ситуации при таком подходе к жизни. Есть возможности, но ты не хочешь их использовать. Видимо ты уже нашел тот путь который тебе по приколу. 
Подшивка, как временное решение проблемы, может помочь.

----------


## The loser

Надо же, я тоже не совсем верю в искренность *railton*а. С таким удовольствием и мельчайшими подробностями рассказывать уже тридцатую по счёту плачевную историю с одинаковыми началом и концом, это действительно надо быть мазохистом. Какая-то форма самобичевания. Хотя у меня тоже есть такое, потом как-нибудь расскажу.
С другой стороны, судя по всему, *railton* действительно алкоголик, а выбраться из такого состояния самостоятельно под силу далеко не каждому

----------


## Игорёк

> Надо же, я тоже не совсем верю в искренность *railton*а. С таким удовольствием и мельчайшими подробностями рассказывать уже тридцатую по счёту плачевную историю с одинаковыми началом и концом, это действительно надо быть мазохистом. Какая-то форма самобичевания. Хотя у меня тоже есть такое, потом как-нибудь расскажу.
> С другой стороны, судя по всему, *railton* действительно алкоголик, а выбраться из такого состояния самостоятельно под силу далеко не каждому


 Выбраться можно, если есть куда выбираться. а куда может выбраться человек называющий секс "механическим движением", не интересующейся ни машинами, ни мотоциклами, ни спортом, ни хозяйством ни чем ?

----------


## railton

> Выбраться можно, если есть куда выбираться. а куда может выбраться человек называющий секс "механическим движением", не интересующейся ни машинами, ни мотоциклами, ни спортом, ни хозяйством ни чем ?


  Доброе утро !!
 Так вот, ты прав - если есть куда выбираться. А мне вот ничего в жизни не интересно и не охота ничем заниматься. Это не только после нейроинфекции повелось, это с детства так было. Сидел я мелкий на ковре часами в маленькой комнате, играл в игрушки сам с собой и мне никто не  был нужен. Просто я интроверт, но общество меня заставляло всю жизнь быть экстравертом. Я всегда был сам в себе, просто учился в школе, потому что "так надо было родителям". Ходил там в секцию, тоже вроде потому что как надо было. Потом отец помню говорит: поступай в институт, учишься хорошо, не поступишь на бесплатное - пойдешь в армию, там будешь люлей получать каждый день по морде. Я подумал, нее - по морде как-то не охота получать, лучше учиться. Меньшее из 2-х зол как бы. А самому мне как-то всю жизнь на все наплевать. Даже вышеупомянутый секс - просто когда мне было 17, у всех уже это "было", а у меня нет - ну и опять же, чтобы не отставать от общей массы сверстников, пришлось и мне. Даже не помню как девку звали, но была опытная. Мне даже общаться, говорю, никогда не было интересно. И друзей не было никогда, зато было приятелей миллион, с кем можно побухать и поприкалываться. Вот погуляли, попрощались, и даже если этого человека машина через 5 минут собъет, мне будет наплевать. 
 Я всю жизнь какой-то не такой как все, меня это устраивало всегда. Но сейчас я почему-то многие годы пытаюсь доказать, что я как все - просто быдло. Я пью в подворотне пиво, матерюсь, делаю вид, что мне смешны какие-то плоские шутки. И сам не знаю, зачем я это делаю. Да я идиот просто ((
   Да и мне машины и мотоциклы никогда не было интересны, как и вся техника. Особенно меня бесили всякие типы, которые обсуждали - воо, тойота там такая, такой-то двигатель или оо- хонда супер проехала, гляди! Да мне пофиг, для меня это кусок железа, основная функция которого перевозить людей и ничего большего.

----------


## Игорёк

Ясно. Нечего сказать. Сочувствую. У меня таких проблем нет.

----------


## railton

> Ясно. Нечего сказать. Сочувствую. У меня таких проблем нет.


 А чему сочувствовать? Вот в чем моя главная проблема то; над чем мне надо работать в первую очередь, я сам уже не могу понять. Алкоголизм - это все равно следствие, а не причина..

----------


## railton

> Ужас, особенно про костюм и кольцо. Я бы всек за такие слова. А можешь уточничь какие именно факты из жизни он называл ? насколько они были индивидуальны ? и сколько денег ты отдал ?
> Моя мама как-то ходила к такому, по поводу меня, несколько лет назад. Так вот тоже удивлялась тем фактам которые говорил тот целитель, но для меня они оказались крайне не убедительными. Имея опыт и знания можно многое  рассказать о человеке по его внешнему виду. Они на это натасканы, и могут действительно ставить верные диагнозы, но это не говорит о их чудотворной силе. Если бы человек например назвал номер моей первой машины - я б извинился и координально изменил бы свое мнение о жизни.
> а насчет денег, с матери он (или она не помню) ничего не взял. Так вот я уверен что это как раз такой менеджерский ход на дальнейший развод, типа рекламной акции. Мать хотела пойти еще раз, но я ее отговорил.


 Игорек, извиняюсь, забыл ответить на это сообщение!
ВЗял 1000 рублей. Это последние мои деньги оставались, вот поэтому я и пил за чужой счет в субботу. Факты называл - про болезни моих родственников, тех, кто рано умер. Не конкретно, а вот к примеру - по отцовской линии кто-то болел  и умер молодой. Короче не сильно индивидуализированно. Просто там такая атмосфера соответствующая еще, что веришь. Про алкоголизм я ему ничего даже не говорил. И не надо мне тут, Кент, писать про перекладывание ответственности. Я ходил с конкретной целью - узнать, есть ли на мне негативная чужеродная энергетика или нет. Все, только за информацией ходил. Коль ее нет, то значит, дело вообще халявное, сам спокойно выберусь тогда, раз уж сам себе такую житуху устроил. Про костюм то - зачем всекать за такие слова, наоборот ! Мне даже приятно было такое слышать! Что не на помойке буду жить, а работать, скорее всего гос. служащим. Что кольцо - тоже неплохо, значит, семья будет у меня, детки малые. А не сидеть без цели одному.

----------


## railton

Все-таки я солгал - что у меня не было друзей! Был у меня один лучший друган, как раз в те веселые молодые годы 17-19 лет. Звали Леха. Мы так гуляли классно, и это был пожалуй единственный человек, по которому я реально скучал, когда мы не виделись больше недели. Это был тот человек, с которым вот только встретился, начинаешься общаться и бац - часа 3 пролетело И НЕ ВЫПИТО НИ ГЛОТКА ПИВА!!! за это время...Мы много лет не общаемся, я закрылся полностью в своем так называемом "футляре" чеховском. Чем дольше я ее ношу, тем меньше во мне остается человеческого. Но вот сейчас буквально за 2 минуты до написания этого сообщения, захожу в контакт и там он мне пишет - Привет, *имя*, как дела ? Я что-то даже расчувствовался, просто так давно он не писал мне. Надо бы встретиться, жалко он с другого города. Только вот перед ним мне стыдно показываться вот таким, каким я стал. У него уже отношения серьезные с девушкой, работает уже по профессии давно. А я уровнем намного ниже его. Я думаю, если встретимся, дай Бог, то это будет наша не последняя встреча. Он будет говорить нашим общим знакомым, мол я спился, отупел.

----------


## railton

Хочу спросить у всего форума ? Мне стоит уходить из жизни или еще помучиться, пострадать остаться ? (
Я наверно всем тут надоел, ною уже который месяц, пьяный бред всякий пишу - ваше время трачу на прочтение, какие меня мучают похмельные синдромы да душевные муки. Мол не умереть не может чел, не жить не может.

----------


## Просто

Только ты можешь решить, как тебе жить, и что делать в этой жизни. Не делай из себя судью и прокурора, палача, а из форума - свидетелей. Ты же не враг себе, попробуй мыслить, а не прыгать между эмоциями. Мы сами устанавливаем правила игры ...

----------


## Игорёк

> Мол не умереть не может чел, не жить не может.


 так тут половина таких. не бери на себя много.

----------


## railton

> так тут половина таких. не бери на себя много.


 Хм. И правда ))
А как эмоции свои контролировать. Они у меня расшатанные не внешне, а внутри. Да и внешне уже проявляется. Вот ехал щас в универ узнавать расписание экзаменов в трамвае. Открыл окошко, слушал Rammstein, от музона эндорфины поднялись, стало переть, еще еду быстро. Но! Все равно вот хочется, чтобы прямо убойно штырило, а это без веществ никак не выйдет. А мозг то уже знает, как это когда уносит и летаешь просто (Ягуары имею в виду). Приехал, уже грустно стало, музыка не вставляет. Стали мысли о выпивке появляться, но денег не было, поэтому они быстро ушли. Встретил сокурсников, они так весело рассказывали, как они бухали оба выходных - сначала на озере, потом на квартире и ночью пошли в клуб. Мне от этого еще как-то грустнее стало, я решил промолчать, что я пил на лавке сто раз в одного, даже на доске какой-то гнилой сидел и пил. Какие уж клубы блин и веселье. Может, надо привыкать пить культурно, по барам? Да а толку, все равно я буду в неадекват впадать, всякий бред нести про смерть, про гнилых нарков, алкоголизм.  А ну вот взять хотя бы последнюю пьянку - сидим пьем на детской площадке. Влада с 3 бутылок унесло, я лишь только опьянел слегка. Начали разговор про толерантность к алкоголю, что в следствие употребления она растет. Они меня стали отговаривать, что растет иммуннитет, я говорю - он наоборот садится, а не растет. Потом они меня высадили, что простых вещей не понимают, и не слушают, когда им люди, которые  в теме, говорят. Вот в итоге  реально лучше пить - то в одного. Или на концерте пить одному и подпевать. По пьяне меня люди бесят, по трезваку я еще могу с ними общаться, но по пьяне это высад. Да и какое общение по пьяне - у меня последнее время одна мысль, когда пьем - сколько денег в кармане и хватит ли еще на догонку. Толку со мной пить кому-то?

----------


## railton

блин, опять одна тема в мозгу. Реально у человека (меня) одна страсть, полностью владеющая мной, остальное все вторично. И так каждый день штырит пить, если не пью, то в голове эту тему прокручиваю, уже устал так жить.

----------


## railton

кто хочет со мной в скайпе разговаривать?

----------


## railton

В общем , если кто заимеет вышеупмянутое желание, пишите тут или в личку. И тут внезапно до меня дошло озарение, все мои беды от неизлечимой и прогрессирующей болезни под названием "Хронический пизд*ц"  :Big Grin:

----------


## dukha

Привет (с) )
Очень интересно пишешь, прочитал всё: от первого до последнего поста. Хотя тема и серьезная, но со стороны это всегда кажется проще, а свои проблемы - труднее.
Поймал себя на мысли, что даже в своей уникальности мы чертовски смахиваем друг на друга, как бы нам ни хотелось, чтобы наши беды были самыми страшными,а сами мы не такими как другие. Такие разные и такие одинаковые.
Насчет "хотения". Что это такое, черт возьми? Умиляют фразы, вроде "стоит только очень захотеть". Одного желания мало, когда не видишь ни в чем смысла. В моем понимании это как врожденная способность: кому-то дано, а кому-то нет. Кто-то видит цель - не видит препятствий, кто-то наоборот: не видит цель, зато препятствий хоть отбавляй.
Во многом я, кажется, понимаю railton'a. У самого бывают ситуации, когда умом понимаю, что поступаю ужасно, и последствия будут плачевны, но ничего не могу с собой поделать - сила воли то ли отсутствует, то ли её никогда и в помине не было. Просто плывешь по течению. 
А вот ты еще хорошо держишься. Поражаюсь, как ты умудряешься в такой ситуации еще учиться и сохранять контакт с людьми. Думаю, ты сильный человек, и у тебя еще есть ради чего жить.
Буду следить за этой темой и поддерживать тебя. У таких людей не бывает все просто.

----------


## Тьма

Мое Величество не видит поводов для беспокойства: у парня интересная, насыщенная жизнь, наполненная эмоциями и с элементами экстрима. А что было бы без выпивки? Тупая тягостная маета? Нет альтернативы, вот в чем проблема. Ему б работу поискать, пути самореализации. Про бизнес там книжки почитай то, се..Открой другой источник сильных впечатлений и выпивка нахрен не нужна тогда будет. Делом займись короче. Хватит разрушительных самокопаний и упоительной жалости к своей загубленной жизни.

----------


## railton

Привет. Да я может и сильный только, когда я в чем-то сам заинтересован. Помню, в прошлом году мне вдруг захотелось свалить из города. Я тупо зашел на сайт знакомств, написал первой попавшейся девченки из Челябинска, быстро разговорились. Год назад я был как-то повеселее и не чувствовал себя таким уродом, как сейчас. В общем, взял денег, сколько было и поехал на 2 дня. Приехал рано утром, встретился с девченкой. Гуляли по городу весь день, познакомился с ее подругами. Она в шоке была от моей затеи, приехал просто так никуда ни к кому. А мне было в прикол. Поздно вечером уехал. Потом на неделю положительных эмоций море. 
   А так-то да, нет альтернативы ради чего не пить. Питье хоть как-то сглаживает серость жизни и ее бесперспективность. Вот сейчас не пью 3й день. Денег нет, так как я сейчас не работаю уже месяц. Как бы плотно занимаюсь учебой. Даже заметил, мне и курить не охота, когда трезвый. Я только по пьянке курю. Если уж травиться, то по полной, а так пофигу вообще не тянет. Хотя курю по пьяне лет с 16 точно. 
Про бизнес книжки читал, это совсем не мое. Не хочу быть не начальником, не директором фирмы, не индивидуальным предпринимателем. Хочу жить тихо и спокойно, чтобы не мешать никому, и мне никто не мешал. Работать и зарабатывать стабильно немного денег, чтобы хватало на еду, одежду, маленькие развлечения. 
  Вчера думал съездить на собрание АА, только толку мне с ними тереть? Никакого развития. Я теперь решился жить так: постараться как можно чаще находиться в зоне комфорта, и из нее без надобности не вылазить.

----------


## Мара

*railton* , я решила тут высказаться откровенно...
вот читаю я твои сообщения и вижу - одно и тоже изо дня в день - напоролся как свинья, потом пара дней жесткого самобичевания и посыпания головы пеплом, призвания кары небесной и т.д., затем следуют метания между АА, бабками целительницами и волшебными травками, потом снова напоролся как...
тебя это ни на какие мысли не наводит?
сдается мне тебя все в принципе устраивает, прсто ты нашел месте, где можно поныть и посамобичеваться всласть)) скорее всего тут тебе прямо не скажут - но нытье твое явно всем поднадоело...
ты нифига ничего не делаешь, только плачешься какой ты хреновый...
дураку понятно уже, что твой алкоголизм надо лечить серьезными методами, я не знаю, что там самое действенное - зашиться, загипнотизироваться, лекарства серьезные попить...
хотя по моему тебе это нафиг не надо, ведь если пить то перестанешь - повод ныть исчезнет и что тогда? уууу...нужно будет что-то  делать, решать, становиться самостоятельным, работать, зарабатывать, и т.д., короче ответственность со всех сторон, а так сказал - ай да я алкаш и какой с такого спрос...
ты словно бы гордишься своим падением - так точно и со смаком описывать детали своих пьяных похождений и мук совести, ты своим словоблудием вполне бы мог деньги зарабатывать
иди коперайтером работать - мой тебе совет, а то трындишь тут попусту, току от твоих слов - ноль, а там может хотя бы заработаешь немного...

----------


## railton

О, какие люди и без охраны! Да, мне нравится деградировать, у меня любимый тост на пьяной лавочке - за алкоголизм и интеллектуальную деградацию )))

С хера ли я ною, могу ваще не писать. И нафиг мне зарабатывать деньги, мне не надо ничего, мне их некуда тратить. В июле пойду курьером опять работать.

----------


## Мара

та мне пофиг...пишешь ты или нет...
так, решила высказать свое мнение
я тут в любом случае не завсегдатай...прилетаю иногда на огонек, не более...
мне бы стыдно было у маман на шее сидеть в твои то годы, но то я конечно...я алкоголизмом не болею
в детстве правда на алкоголиков на смотрелась - дядя пил жестко, начинал в твои годы, тоже с пивка да винца, а закончилось денатуркой) на улице бомжом помер, как собака, пропил и квартиру и все что в ней было и случай с ним далеко не единственный, скорее закономерность для того, кто начинает пороть в твои годы
был другой случай правда, там чуть радужнее все,  паренек знакомый - давно его знала, мне тогда года 24 было, а ему 26 наверное, пил запойно, но вроде как нормальным это ему казалось, ну а что такого? с друзьями  по водочке и понеслось, в безалкогольные периоды был вполне мил  и галантен, тогдашняя моя знакомая повелась на его ухаживания, сдается мне просто пожалела мужика...поженились они, он то пил, то не пил, но как дочка родилась - зашился) только почему то странно это на его организм повлияло, видимо то что он резко пить бросил его и подкосило - сердце не выдержало, умер в 29 лет, дочери тогда 2 года было...вот такая история из жизни...я не оригинальна конечно, ты и сам таких историй множество знаешь наверняка, только почему то себя героями таких историй видеть не хочешь...
в общем перспектива у тебя очень даже радужная)

----------


## railton

Знакомые истории, мне наплевать, где я умру, хоть в 29, хоть под забором, хоть завтра машина собьет. Меня здесь ничего не держит, даже мать говорит - иди прыгай с крыши, надоело с тобой возиться.  Если бы мне было не наплевать, я бы не зашел и писал в этом форуме и на этой теме. И никакого алкоголизма у меня нет, это я сам просто такую "роль" играю, на самом деле мне пить не нравится совсем, мне жить не хочется. А так больше шансов уйти отсюда поскорее - от отравления, или получить травму, несовместимую с жизнью на улице по пьянке.

----------


## Мара

вот странное дело, почему то все алкоголики алкоголизм свой отрицают, это симптом зависимости что ли? наверное так...миллион оправданий тут же, заверений - "да я захочу, хоть завтра брошу!"
клево про смерть приплел) в тему главное...
ну да ты тут не один такой...90% форума на смерть дрочат...

----------


## railton

> вот странное дело, почему то все алкоголики алкоголизм свой отрицают, это симптом зависимости что ли? наверное так...миллион оправданий тут же, заверений - "да я захочу, хоть завтра брошу!"
> клево про смерть приплел) в тему главное...
> ну да ты тут не один такой...90% форума на смерть дрочат...


 Мне не о чем с тобой разговаривать, я тебе писал - давай в аське пообщаемся еще давно, ты меня игнорила, после того, как удалила, тут давай у меня вы*бываться щас. Очень умно.

----------


## Мара

> Мне не о чем с тобой разговаривать


 та я и не сомневалась, правда она же такая неприятная, острая как лезвие и горькая как полынь...для правды не нужно подбирать слова, смягчать ее удары - лицемерно...
обман много приятнее...он успокаивает, вселяет надежду...потому мы вечно врем друг другу - 
"держись, все будет хорошо, все наладится, черная полоса пройдет, я тебя понимаю..." только слова эти лживы и пусты, лучше уж правду глотать через силу, может получится проблеваться потом, что бы вышла эта гниль изнутри...

----------


## railton

А я где-то обманывал что ли. Все, что я в этой теме написал - это и есть правда. Обманываю я может где-то в реале, а тут все писал, что думаю, что ощущаю. И я не отрицаю, что я алкоголик, так  же не отрицаю, что мне нравится деградировать и ныть. И что всем я тут надоел - так же соглашусь, я еще вчера писал вечерком об этом. Видишь, я все понимаю и осознаю и меня все устраивает! Какие еще вопросы?

----------


## Мара

:Big Grin:  та никаких, вообще завидую тебе - ты абсолютно счастлив! жизнь удалась))
все устраивает!!! умммм...

----------


## railton

> та никаких, вообще завидую тебе - ты абсолютно счастлив! жизнь удалась))
> все устраивает!!! умммм...


    Вот именно, что все устраивает, уже привык так жить, но вот счастья особого не ощущаю..

----------


## Мара

> Вот именно, что все устраивает, уже привык так жить, но вот счастья особого не ощущаю..


 вот странно, человек - глупая скотина - жизнь удалась, все устраивает, а счастья все равно нет  :Frown:  
что еще надо - хз...сбоку бантик разве что...

----------


## railton

> вот странно, человек - глупая скотина - жизнь удалась, все устраивает, а счастья все равно нет  
> что еще надо - хз...сбоку бантик разве что...


 Да хз, нафиг эти самокопания, счастья - несчастье, пох-изм - алкоголизм, надоело уже эта хрень высадная, пойду читать, завтра зачет сдаю.

----------


## Игорёк

> вот странное дело, почему то все алкоголики алкоголизм свой отрицают, это симптом зависимости что ли? наверное так...миллион оправданий тут же, заверений - "да я захочу, хоть завтра брошу!"
> клево про смерть приплел) в тему главное...
> ну да ты тут не один такой...90% форума на смерть дрочат...


 Не говори за всех. Я не отрицаю свой алкоголизм. просто у каждого свое индивидуальное определение и понимание этого слова. а по поводу нравится или нет - окнечно нравится. иначе никто бы не делал этого. Просто побочки серьезные, и чем дальше - тем хуже. тут и получается конфликт. 
А для того чтобы понять - родись мальчиком с проблемами, доживи хотябы до 25-26 лет и потом рассуждай что хорошо и что плохо. Не надо в пример ставить тех что при жене и дочке(!) продолжают бухать запоями.

----------


## Мара

> А для того чтобы понять - родись мальчиком с проблемами, доживи хотябы до 25-26 лет и потом рассуждай что хорошо и что плохо. Не надо в пример ставить тех что при жене и дочке(!) продолжают бухать запоями.


 а вот я не мальчик, а рассуждаю на такие темы! ай как не хорошо...
и никого я в пример не ставила) тут нечего за пример брать, просто бывает и так
никто своего будущего не знает...
а жена и ребенок это не 100% гарантия того, что ты перестанешь пить))

----------


## Игорёк

> а жена и ребенок это не 100% гарантия того, что ты перестанешь пить))


 Это обращение ? Я не перестану пить, само-собой. я и не хочу перестать. Буду выпивать с друзьями, по праздникам, отмечать важные события в жизни...
А мальчин/девочка, тут все просто - у тебя другое представление о жизни, природа другая. Почему мужчин алкоголиков больше чем женщин ? потому что они умнее чтоли ? Просто действия алкоголя граничит с действием мужских гормонов. Нереализация, комплексы, страхи, все это хочется уничтожить. Бухло как самая доступная компенсация несостоявшейся реальности. 
Девочка может спокойно прожить и так. сесть и смотреть в потолок, ничего не делая, и ей не будет от этого плохо.

----------


## Мара

> А мальчин/девочка, тут все просто - у тебя другое представление о жизни, природа другая. Почему мужчин алкоголиков больше чем женщин ? потому что они умнее чтоли ? Просто действия алкоголя граничит с действием мужских гормонов. Нереализация, комплексы, страхи, все это хочется уничтожить. Бухло как самая доступная компенсация несостоявшейся реальности. 
> Девочка может спокойно прожить и так. сесть и смотреть в потолок, ничего не делая, и ей не будет от этого плохо.


 я понимаю разницу между мальчиком и девочкой) эмм...я хоть и блондинка, но все таки не совсем тупая...
ты очень сильно обобщил все и упростил в тоже время, подвел под общий знаменатель
одной из тысячи девочек будет хорошо сидеть и смотреть в потолок...остальным приходится шевелиться, что бы было хорошо))
а мужчине раелизовываться что мешает? или реализация в твоем понимании это обязательно бентли, полные карманы бабла и телочка-модель?

----------


## Игорёк

Нет не бентли. Достаточно возможности сексуального контакта. и иметь возможности защитить и оберегать обьект этого контакта. 
В общих чертах - держать под контролем все то что происходит около тебя и связано с тобой.

----------


## Мара

> Нет не бентли. Достаточно возможности сексуального контакта. и иметь возможности защитить и оберегать обьект этого контакта. 
> В общих чертах - держать под контролем все то что происходит около тебя и связано с тобой.


 а в чем проблема? 
бабонек много, одиноких - достаточно...
для того что бы защищать и оберегать перекаченым альфа быть не обязательно, достаточно в сомнительные ситуации не ввязываться и по темным переулкам с ночью не шарится...
если у тебя какие-то комплексы насчет своей внешности или возможностий (невозможностей) - то вот над этим как раз надо работать, тут вариантов масса, от психоанализа до гештальттерапии...но даже и это не обязательно! даже имея самую проблемную внешность и кучу психологических заморочек можно  найти себе девушку, остается только решиться и подумать о том, как это сделать...
было бы желание, а возможность найдется

----------


## dukha

> ...
> было бы желание, а возможность найдется


 Как всё, оказывается, просто.

----------


## Мара

> Как всё, оказывается, просто.


 а все всегда очень просто))
это мы вокруг простого километры сложного накручиваем...

----------


## Игорёк

а еще проще со стороны наблюдать, давать советы и каментировать ситуации других)

----------


## railton

> а в чем проблема? 
> бабонек много, одиноких - достаточно...
> для того что бы защищать и оберегать перекаченым альфа быть не обязательно, достаточно в сомнительные ситуации не ввязываться и по темным переулкам с ночью не шарится...


 Да не скажи..Я когда качался 2 года жестко, и учился на отлично, тоже не было баб особо вокруг. Но бывали изредка сексуальные контакты, а сейчас ничего не изменилось, только сексуальные контакты редкость стали, можно сказать, сошли на нет, и я по этому поводу даже не переживаю. Меня больше беспокоит душевное состояние, гармония с миром, получение удовольствие от жизни, (можешь считать меня эгоистом, я это тоже не отрицаю), чем иметь возможность кому-то присунуть. А поводу шатания по сомнительным территориям по ночам - это ты камень в мой огород кидаешь, я и не отрицаю, что это социопатично и не способствует успеху в плане личностной реализации. Так что в некоем роде прав был вчерашний фанатик-трололо, что адскую жизнь я себе устраиваю сам же. Ну что ж, что такое ад, я прочувствовал. Теперь я не пью, ночью не шатаюсь, совсем и хочу переехать в рай. Для начала попробую пить антидепрессанты какие-нибудь, ибо начинать нужно с того, что снять с сознания вуаль тумана.

----------


## Мара

> а еще проще со стороны наблюдать, давать советы и каментировать ситуации других)


 тебе ли этого не знать :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Теперь я не пью, ночью не шатаюсь, совсем и хочу переехать в рай. Для начала попробую пить антидепрессанты какие-нибудь, ибо начинать нужно с того, что снять с сознания вуаль тумана.


 у меня прямо дежавю)) свежо предание, но верится с трудом...
короче когда не будешь пару месяцев пить вообще - тогда поверю, до того времени - все вранье
на твоем месте я бы громкими словами не разбрасывалась...

что же ты так над своим бедным организмом издеваешься, сначала алкаголь, потом таблетки...жесть
ты через 10 лет развалишься...
пора бы уже начать пользоваться своим интеллектом, если он у тебя есть конечно...

----------


## railton

> тебе ли этого не знать
> 
> 
> 
> у меня прямо дежавю)) свежо предание, но верится с трудом...
> короче когда не будешь пару месяцев пить вообще - тогда поверю, до того времени - все вранье
> на твоем месте я бы громкими словами не разбрасывалась...
> 
> что же ты так над своим бедным организмом издеваешься, сначала алкаголь, потом таблетки...жесть
> ...


 Я не ставлю целью, чтобы мне верили, тем более ты. П.С. интеллектом я пользуюсь - на экзаменах и зачетах В остальное время я его отключаю. Сроки сухости я не ставлю, это бесполезно.

----------


## Мара

> П.С. интеллектом я пользуюсь - на экзаменах и зачетах В остальное время я его отключаю.


 да, что тут скажешь...
печаль)

----------


## railton

> да, что тут скажешь...
> печаль)


 Печаль или нет- вопрос субъективный, я так привык, а привычка - вещь великая. Избавиться от нее сложнее, чем вывести гнездо муравьев в моей кухне под раковиной ))

----------


## wiki

Блин,Мара,какая же ты злая. У самой видимо в жизни всё ладится,вот и глумишься над теми у кого не всё ладно в жизни.

  Интересно с чего бы вдруг такой ник подобрала? Мара в славянской мифологии дух смерти,мора.Если не веришь,вот ссылка: http://myfhology.info/monsters/mara.html

  И не все парни могут найти себе девушку,у них тоже проблемы с этим бывают(( как и у нас с поиском парней. Кто-то может найти себе кого-то, а кто-то вот не может и всё и тут причина уже в человеке, в его характере,во взглядах на жизнь,да во многом и от пола это не зависит.

----------


## Мара

> Блин,Мара,какая же ты злая. У самой видимо в жизни всё ладится,вот и глумишься над теми у кого не всё ладно в жизни.
> 
>   Интересно с чего бы вдруг такой ник подобрала? Мара в славянской мифологии дух смерти,мора.Если не веришь,вот ссылка: http://myfhology.info/monsters/mara.html
> 
>   И не все парни могут найти себе девушку,у них тоже проблемы с этим бывают(( как и у нас с поиском парней. Кто-то может найти себе кого-то, а кто-то вот не может и всё и тут причина уже в человеке, в его характере,во взглядах на жизнь,да во многом и от пола это не зависит.


 ай Вики, я не злая)) просто не мама Тереза, я разная...
в жизни у меня по разному - то ладится, то не ладится, не думаете же вы, что только у вас серьезные  траблы
если я не ною, это не значит, что у меня все прекрасно, просто привычки жаловаться не имею...

я знаю кто такая МАРА :Smile: 

про девушек и парней - тоже знаю...
если честно печалит меня сие...девушки плачут что парней нет, парни плачут, что девушек нет и вот так проходят мимо друг друга не всилах разглядеть кого-то кроме себя...
знаю прекрасно, что мои слова ничего не изменят - ядом я буду плеваться или поддержкой растекаться...
так же как и все тут - просто высказываюсь, без всякой надежды на то, что мои слова будут услышаны...

----------


## Игорёк

Мара, твоя философия банальна до тошноты. девушки не плачут по таким парням как мы, также как и парни не плачут по аналогичным проблемным девушкам, типа некрасивым скучным с фобиями и заморочками. Все хорошо только в наших фантазиях. "мне бы вот такую или вот такого"..  Ты нормальная баба, замужем была (факт из жизни), тебе будет сложно это понять, да и незачем.
Недавно в контакте видел одну полную девченку, с явно проблемной внешностью, что-то в районе 23-24х лет, фотографии в компании красивых полноценных людей, и следом обработаные фотки голых мужиков, типа бена афлека, тома круза и вина дизеля..
 А то что не ноешь - ничего хорошего в этом нет. какие у тебя проблемы ты не говоришь, отсуда и сложности с восприятием тебя и твоих слов.

----------


## Мара

> Мара, твоя философия банальна до тошноты. девушки не плачут по таким парням как мы, также как и парни не плачут по аналогичным проблемным девушкам, типа некрасивым скучным с фобиями и заморочками. 
> ...
>  А то что не ноешь - ничего хорошего в этом нет. какие у тебя проблемы ты не говоришь, отсуда и сложности с восприятием тебя и твоих слов.


 начнем с того, что философии моей ты не знаешь...
да, я считаю, что лучше что-то делать, чем ничего не делать - это банально конечно, тут не поспоришь...
ну вот такая я - простая и не замысловатая :Big Grin:   по сообщениям на форуме вообще легко судить, ты меня знаешь хорошо? ок...твое право - думать обо мне что угодно)

а про нытье, это да - моя проблема (представляешь, у меня тоже они есть!) для меня сложно открываться людям...сдается мне я ранима слишком, а человечки сволочи - плюнут туда где незащищено
да да...я тоже сволочь) сволочь ненаглядная...

----------


## Игорёк

Ты не сволочь, мне кажется ты просто стерва обиженная на жизнь, вот и все, деловая колбаса, непризнающая ничего кроме своих мнений, и не сомневающаяся в их правильности (несочти за оскорбление). И это не только по постам на форуме вывод. видел и фотки и в скайпе в эфире ты была пару раз. 
Это опять же сложно назвать проблемой. Ситуация вполне себе штатная. Особо не мешающая и позволяющая жить вполне полноценно.

----------


## railton

> а про нытье, это да - моя проблема (представляешь, у меня тоже они есть!) для меня сложно открываться людям...сдается мне я ранима слишком, а человечки сволочи - плюнут туда где незащищено
> да да...я тоже сволочь) сволочь ненаглядная...


 Ну вот, твоя проблема в том, что людей за сволочей считаешь. А мне пох, я могу о себе кому угодно рассказать, и не сильно парится, если мне кто-то в душу плюнет. Я и последнего бомжа считаю за нормального человека. А если и парюсь, то быстро отхожу, так как думаю - ну и Бог им судья. ))) Так что у нас разные взгляды на выражение чувств, собственно, вот и всё.

----------


## Мара

> Ты не сволочь, мне кажется ты просто стерва обиженная на жизнь, вот и все, деловая колбаса, непризнающая ничего кроме своих мнений, и не сомневающаяся в их правильности (несочти за оскорбление). И это не только по постам на форуме вывод. видел и фотки и в скайпе в эфире ты была пару раз. 
> Это опять же сложно назвать проблемой. Ситуация вполне себе штатная. Особо не мешающая и позволяющая жить вполне полноценно.


 ай, ну как же мы любим свои проблемы вселенскими мнить, а проблемы других людей обесценивать...
ты не лучше меня в этом...
чужое мнение я признаю, просто и свое тоже имею...
ладно, пора заканчивать этот затянувшийся диалог
понимания между нами явно не будет
такой какая я есть я и правда мало кому нравлюсь, ну да я не стодолларовая купюра

будь счастлив)

----------


## Игорёк

вопервых я сужу по фактам, а не просто потому нравится кто-то или нет. Например - кого-то кинул муж, после 7ми лет брака, а кто-то девственница в тех же годах, и далеко не из-за высоких моральных принципов. Естественно второй случай более тяжелый и менее перспективный.
 а понимать нам друг друга и не надо. Это и невозможно и незачем.

----------


## railton

Эх, на улице такая гроза идет. С юга пришла. Темнеет потихоньку. Красота...когда дома сидишь и в окошко глядишь. Вставать надо в 7-30, материте плиз меня, чтоб я сдал )
И хорош вам ругаться у меня в теме, она и так пронизано разочарованием, вы еще вносите свои усугубляющие акценты на это, зачем? все мы всего-лишь гости в этом мире )

----------


## wiki

> все мы всего-лишь гости в этом мире )


   Во,вот это правильное высказывание.

Что сдаёшь?

----------


## railton

> Во,вот это правильное высказывание.
> 
> Что сдаёшь?


 Конечно, правильное. Я  поэтому никогда не ругаюсь, не спорю и никому ничего не доказываю. 
Завтра? Процессуальные документы.

----------


## The loser

> Эх, на улице такая гроза идет.


 Ага, впервые такой сильный, по-настоящему летний ливень в Екб в этом году; почему-то на меня такая непогода, наоборот, действует угнетающе... Хорошо хоть, успел до ливня прийти с футбола. Играл с шестиклассниками и таджиками ы, если это кого-то интересует. Завидовал по-хорошему шестиклассникам, хорошие пацаны, всё у них впереди, надеюсь, они не наделают в жизни ошибок...

Удачи тебе на зачёте. Извини, что засрал твою тему, но как-то тоскливо на душе

----------


## railton

> Ага, впервые такой сильный, по-настоящему летний ливень в Екб в этом году; почему-то на меня такая непогода, наоборот, действует угнетающе... Хорошо хоть, успел до ливня прийти с футбола. Играл с шестиклассниками и таджиками ы, если это кого-то интересует. Завидовал по-хорошему шестиклассникам, хорошие пацаны, всё у них впереди, надеюсь, они не наделают в жизни ошибок...
> 
> Удачи тебе на зачёте. Извини, что засрал твою тему, но как-то тоскливо на душе


 М, земеля )) Да пох, что засрал тему, я сам ее засрал с самого начала ее создания. Ты с какого района ?

----------


## The loser

Центр/ВИЗ. Но заманить на свои бухальные посиделки тебе меня не удастся  :Smile:

----------


## railton

> Центр/ВИЗ. Но заманить на свои бухальные посиделки тебе меня не удастся


 Я предвидел твой вопрос, но я и не собирался никого звать, мне самому пить не в прикол давно. Сам с Уралмаша.

----------


## The loser

> Сам с Уралмаша.


 Понятно. Не удивительно, что бухаешь. Шучу

----------


## railton

> Понятно. Не удивительно, что бухаешь. Шучу


  Да уж, поживи тут, тут трезвенник забухает )) Пока с метро идешь, 3 раза мелочь спросят.

----------


## The loser

По пальцам можно пересчитать, сколько был на Уралмаше, но умудрился всё-таки стать жертвой гопников. Был с друзьями (ну как, с друзьями, с одноклассниками двумя). Наехали на нас. Естественно, я пересрался больше всех, и отдал гопникам 50 рублей, чтоб отстали (удивляюсь сейчас, как не отдал все деньги, которые у меня тогда были, вот смельчак какой был). Естественно, одноклассники не отдали ни копейки и стойко переносили наезд. Потом долго надо мной смеялись, лишний раз убедились, какая же я лошара...
Впрочем, гопников везде хватает. Вот от меня недалеко улица Папанина, говорят, туда переселяли из бараков со всего города в своё время. Ну и ментов ещё. В общем, жесть улочка по контингенту, всегда избегал её, ходил в тамошний магазин с ужасом. Хотя, там живёт и несколько знакомых, хорошие, благополучные, приличные семьи

----------


## railton

> По пальцам можно пересчитать, сколько был на Уралмаше, но умудрился всё-таки стать жертвой гопников. Был с друзьями (ну как, с друзьями, с одноклассниками двумя). Наехали на нас. Естественно, я пересрался больше всех, и отдал гопникам 50 рублей, чтоб отстали (удивляюсь сейчас, как не отдал все деньги, которые у меня тогда были, вот смельчак какой был). Естественно, одноклассники не отдали ни копейки и стойко переносили наезд. Потом долго надо мной смеялись, лишний раз убедились, какая же я лошара...
> Впрочем, гопников везде хватает. Вот от меня недалеко улица Папанина, говорят, туда переселяли из бараков со всего города в своё время. Ну и ментов ещё. В общем, жесть улочка по контингенту, всегда избегал её, ходил в тамошний магазин с ужасом. Хотя, там живёт и несколько знакомых, хорошие, благополучные, приличные семьи


 Да у нас гопоты много, а еще народ удивляется, почему я пью по кустам и постоянно оглядываюсь. Если бы я пил на видном месте, давно бы череп проломили бы...))  Насчет Папанина - у меня с института девчонка жила там, где 2-этажные эти дома. Я у нее лекции брал как-то, она на 2 курса старше меня была, так пока я ее ждал в подъезде, крики доносились пьяные из соседней квартиры, не самое лучшее место, согласен.

----------


## The loser

> Насчет Папанина - у меня с института девчонка жила там, где 2-этажные эти дома. Я у нее лекции брал как-то, она на 2 курса старше меня была, так пока я ее ждал в подъезде, крики доносились пьяные из соседней квартиры, не самое лучшее место, согласен.


 Да, точно, ты ведь недалеко от Папанина учишься, должен знать.
Ладно, пошёл я спать. И плакать в подушку. Удач тебе

----------


## railton

> Да, точно, ты ведь недалеко от Папанина учишься, должен знать.
> Ладно, пошёл я спать. И плакать в подушку. Удач тебе


 И тебе, везет, что ты можешь плакать, я вот не могу уже много лет слезы выдавить из себя. И я учусь не в том вузе, который за мостом, а который на Комсомольской. И откуда ты узнал кстати это? )

----------


## The loser

> И тебе, везет, что ты можешь плакать, я вот не могу уже много лет слезы выдавить из себя.


 Да я всё-таки не стал плакать, сдержался, 21,5 год как-никак (хотя и в душЕ, и внешне - максимум 18). Тоже много лет не ревел, но вчера прям пробрало после общения с шестиклассниками (ну то есть, считай уже с семиклассниками, учебный год же закончился). Такие хорошие пацаны, я точно такой же был в их годы, и внешне, по комплекции, и по характеру в целом, только во многом закомплексованный, конечно, и трусливый. Дааа, хорошие годы были, всё у меня в жизни было нормально... Да и потом, когда стал постарше, хоть меня и раскусили в классе и начали обижать, всё было в целом хорошо. Ну а потом я наломал дров, с болезнью, конечно, в первую очередь, и сам поставил на себе жирный крест, какой же я е.анат. Хотя, возможно, кое-что ещё можно изменить, но я не особо верю. Главное, надеюсь, что эти пацаны не повторят моих ошибок (а чтобы их не повторить, в принципе, достаточно просто не быть дегенератом, а они такими, на первый взгляд, точно не являются), и всё у них будет хорошо




> И я учусь не в том вузе, который за мостом, а который на Комсомольской.


 А, да, точно, у вас же там два основных корпуса в разных местах, про второй я совсем забыл




> И откуда ты узнал кстати это? )


 Я внимательно читаю чужие темы людей, у которых действительно есть проблемы, а не только свою унылую (в которой 90% сообщений к тому же не по делу). Ты почти сразу написал в соответствующем топике, что ты из Екб, и я решил ещё более внимательно к тебе присмотреться, тем более, мне твои проблемы несколько близки, да и вообще мы немного похожи, по крайне мере, не полные противоположности. А тут ты уже сто раз писал, что ты из юридического вуза, так какие ещё в Екб юридические вузы, кроме всем известного. Вот так вот, ловкость рук и никакого мошенства. Надо было мне идти в твой вуз следователем, всегда мечтал об опасной работе, и чтобы сражаться на стороне добра)

----------


## railton

Приветики..Сегодня неделя трезвости, состояние странное и непривычное, из дома выхожу редко, в основном езжу долги досдавать, на меня орут преподы, что весь год пинал писю, а тут спохватился. Дома готовиться пытаюст. Надо молиться, чтобы до сессии допустили, я еще курсач не сдал.

----------


## railton

Так-то зашибись неделю не пить, здоровье меньше беспокоит. Еще бы психику в норму привести, избавиться от всяческих депрессивных мыслей, негатив вытрясти и можно будет уже думать, чтобы возвращаться к нормальной человеческой жизни.

----------


## аутоагрессия

> Приветики..Сегодня неделя трезвости, состояние странное и непривычное, из дома выхожу редко, в основном езжу долги досдавать, на меня орут преподы, что весь год пинал писю, а тут спохватился. Дома готовиться пытаюст. Надо молиться, чтобы до сессии допустили, я еще курсач не сдал.


 ну вот и молодец)))

----------


## Игорёк

У самого недавно была неделя трезвости - знакомые чувства, непривычные. Беда в том что это все опасно усилением литража в будущем. Последние дни пил как сволочь, по литражу больше в полтора-два раза чем обычно.

----------


## railton

Да че-то ваще, вчера вечером вышел после дождя погулять, так кайфово было, воздух свежий, небо яркое такое и цветное. Сегодня проснулся, полный отстой. Это долго будет выравниваться?

----------


## railton

> У самого недавно была неделя трезвости - знакомые чувства, непривычные. Беда в том что это все опасно усилением литража в будущем. Последние дни пил как сволочь, по литражу больше в полтора-два раза чем обычно.


 Согласен. Я когда перерывчики делал на недельку- другую, потом пил дня 2 подряд.

----------


## Игорёк

я после своего недельного почти всю следующую неделю пропил. Нафиг надо. Единственное что немного здоровье улучшилось, не так голова гудит.

----------


## zmejka

> Да че-то ваще, вчера вечером вышел после дождя погулять, так кайфово было, воздух свежий, небо яркое такое и цветное. Сегодня проснулся, полный отстой. Это долго будет выравниваться?


 такие перепады настроения после того,как бросил резко пить будут еще какое то время...пока организм не начнет вырабатывать свои собственные гормоны радости.

----------


## railton

> такие перепады настроения после того,как бросил резко пить будут еще какое то время...пока организм не начнет вырабатывать свои собственные гормоны радости.


 ага, согласен. Но лучше за счет собственных гормонов жить, чем за счет искусственных - ведь за собственные платить не надо, и похмелья нет ) 9 дней, нифига, я пошел на рекорд )) Из минусов - головная боль и нервозность, за побочки пьянки и далекие последствия инфекции цнс сойдут, надеюсь и они невилируются.

----------


## X-Men

Какие успехи в учебе и трезвой жизни?)Я вот 3 дня назад перепил,ничерта не помню..проснулся на следующий день в ужасном состоянии,все тело болит,на лице ссадины,спину ломит..друг с кем я пил говорит я в подъезде валялся,он меня еле до хаты дотошил..надеюсь из соседей некто не видел-дело в моем подъезде происходило.на следующий день так поршиво и стыдно было,даже просил бабушку дурку вызвать,но она не в какую..тогда реально хотел что бы меня в психушку отвезли и чем нибудь закололи..сейчас на 3 день трезвости у меня какое то волнения и чувство развитости,не могу даже до магаза дойти.надо сейчас как то сон нормализовать,а то сниться то что даже описать сложно..думаю может сегодня вечером наглотаться глинина и попить лорвалола-может это немного в чувство приведет

----------


## Kent

railton, как сейчас дела обстоят?

----------


## railton

Здравствуйте, да что-то комп барахлит - то грузится, но тормозит сильно, то совсем при загрузке виндуоса, где синие полоски бегают внизу - зависает наглухо.
 Дела вроде бы получше, чем когда пил, такой пустоты не ощущается, кое-какие краски жизни есть, один экзамен сдал на три, курсач защитил на четыре, завтра вот криминалистику попробую сдать в 9 утра по местному. Особых изменений нет, постригся, стал мало курить (по трезваку не тянет практически). Вроде все, купил сандали, шорты джинсовые, скатался на святой источник в поселок Тарасково, окунулся, бодрячком вообще было все. На Прометея ходил в кино, мне понравилось. Хз, вроде пока все. Я поклялся перед Богом на источнике не пить до конца сессии, не хочу Его гневать, да и некогда особо.

----------


## railton

> Какие успехи в учебе и трезвой жизни?)Я вот 3 дня назад перепил,ничерта не помню..проснулся на следующий день в ужасном состоянии,все тело болит,на лице ссадины,спину ломит..друг с кем я пил говорит я в подъезде валялся,он меня еле до хаты дотошил..надеюсь из соседей некто не видел-дело в моем подъезде происходило.на следующий день так поршиво и стыдно было,даже просил бабушку дурку вызвать,но она не в какую..тогда реально хотел что бы меня в психушку отвезли и чем нибудь закололи..сейчас на 3 день трезвости у меня какое то волнения и чувство развитости,не могу даже до магаза дойти.надо сейчас как то сон нормализовать,а то сниться то что даже описать сложно..думаю может сегодня вечером наглотаться глинина и попить лорвалола-может это немного в чувство приведет


 Завязывай с этим делом, я глицин сам пью в паре с просульпином - неплохо так помогает психике.

----------


## Kent

Молодец, railton! Продолжай в том же духе!

----------


## railton

привет, пацаны. Короче. 3 экзамена сдал. 3-5-3 оценки. Вроде так-то норм для меня. НО !!! после 3-го экзамена накрыл то ли депресняк, то ли че - я просто пошел, с сокурсником выпил пару жигулевских, потом пошел один, а уже процесс запущен - хера ли делать было... ну выпил 2 ягуара, в центре..Там какой-то конкурс был, я прямо на площади танцевал, выиграл футболку. Какая-то акция была. С кем-то там общался, уже смутно помню. Потом круче. Поехал до ТЦ, пожрать, похавал в мак даке (руки уже тряслись), взял опять пиваса, потом ягуар вроде опять. Оказался уже на краю города, где работает тот шизик; я его заставил свалить с работы. Купил 2,5 литровое пиво. Выпили где-то в кустах с ним. Приехал на район, и мне так стало с головой хреново, просто жесть, я думал - голова лопнет просто, в глазах все сверкало и рвота прошибала и понос жесткий. Я хз я литров 5 пива в перемешку с ягой высосал. Отходил дня два. Клялся перед иконами, которые у меня в комнате, что все "навсегда". В итоге. Прошло дня 3, вчера я на мейле в знакомствах списался с одной девчонкой, симпотная такая. Пошли на встречу, поначалу было нормально, потом она стала нос воротить, это не так - то не так. Общение не заладилось, я че-то взял это все на свою личность, мол это я дурак, поэтому все паршиво. Гуляли в парке часа 1,5-2. Какой-то напряг ощущал постоянно, хз о чем говорить было. Потом пошел на автомате взял банку пива, всосал, не помогло, взял еще одну. Вроде полегчало. Приехал на район, выпил еще одну кулера 0.5. Че-то как вроде и веселее стало, а в душе таракан грызет, что как-то все равно хз как, но не правильно. Мне в среду сдавать, на сегодня запланировано 35 вопросов учить. Время 14-28, я наполовину бухой сижу, не начинал нихера. 
Чувствую себя просто идиотом, просто каким-то подростком безответственным. Дома сидеть опасно, мать скоро должна придти, унюхает запах, разорется - я ей обещал до конца сессии ни глотка, прошлые раз когда я приполз и блевал в коридоре, она меня простила. Но сейчас ссыкотно как-то. У меня уже план появился: взять учебник, распечатать с принтера вопросы и пойти на улицу пить пиво и учить заодно. Вечером, думаю, не сильно спалит, да и у меня аргуент будет, мол я свои 30 вопросов прочитал )))

П.С. А так-то ничего не поменялось, все такое дерьмо, что по пьяне, что по трезваку. Мать даже говорит, что тебе повезло, что ты в 20-23 осознал это, а не в 30. Тебе легче будет перестроиться и снять розовые очки. П

Пока с собой кончить не хочу. Есть план- осталось 2 экзамена, сдать как-нибудь. На июль поехать в клинику нервы полечить, там вроде я узнавал, недорого, тысяч 15 за 3 недельки.

----------


## railton

Удалите прошлый пост, че-то на жаре развезло, понаписал фигни. Завязал пить нафиг опять недельки на 2 (((

----------


## dukha

Ну так тот пост правда или нет?

----------


## railton

> Ну так тот пост правда или нет?


 Конечно, просто меня уже самого бесит дурная привычка писать по пьяне в интернет. Уже со многими людьми поругался, с кем были хорошие отношения, потому что я им по пьяне звонил/писал в асю и нес ахинею.

----------


## dukha

По пьяне ты интереснее пишешь.

----------


## Игорёк

Эх Мишка Мишка.. 
Те что не "воротят нос" в инете не торчат, это "нормальная реакция". 
По поводу пьянки - посмотри Данилина на ютубе, там несколько тематических роликов есть. Не с понтом что чем-то там поможет, просто интересно говорит.

----------


## railton

> Эх Мишка Мишка.. 
> Те что не "воротят нос" в инете не торчат, это "нормальная реакция". 
> По поводу пьянки - посмотри Данилина на ютубе, там несколько тематических роликов есть. Не с понтом что чем-то там поможет, просто интересно говорит.


 Да встречи через инет - лажа, в очередной раз убедился. Вчера знакомую в кино на белоснежку позвал, намного позитивнее. Экзамен сдал на 4, чуть-чуть до 5 не дотянул, на доп. вопросы плохо ответил. Че еще..взял Ягуар по привычке, на жаре...выпил где-то 2/3 банки, стало хреново, сердце заколотилось бешено, подташнивать стало. Вылил в помойке это пойло. Жару и так переношу паршиво, а пить на жаре суицид просто )) Данилина посмотрел, понравилось. Хочу, как бабки будут, подшиться. Чтобы не наступать больше не эти грабли. Все равно реакции, выработанные годами, дают о себе знать. Идешь по улице, кто-то идет с бутылкой, смотришь, что именно пьет человек. В магазине в винный отдел сразу идешь или смотришь. Эти все привычки надо ликвидировать.
Один экзамен остался, зашибись, 25 и отдых ))

----------


## X-Men

ну вот видишь,все налаживается!я искренне за тебя рад)впереди летние каникулы,ищи заранее себе занятия на лето,а то пропьешь все эти 2 месяца(т-т-т)и постарайся отделаться от того друга-шизика,с ним ты пить не бросишь

----------


## railton

> ну вот видишь,все налаживается!я искренне за тебя рад)впереди летние каникулы,ищи заранее себе занятия на лето,а то пропьешь все эти 2 месяца(т-т-т)и постарайся отделаться от того друга-шизика,с ним ты пить не бросишь


 Я тел вырубил уже дня 3, он полюбому смс строчит, звонит )) На лето хочу поехать в санаторий, попросить у предков бабки, не охота 1,5 месяца работать. А вот с начала учебного года устроиться хочу по специальности. Я тут вчера взял пиво 8% 0.33 - даже не допил, горькая и спиртом отдает. А ягу пить как-то привычнее, сладкая, как газировка и вставляет..Но вреднее этого г-на со спиртом в 10 раз. 
Ты давай тоже не пей, питье стремный кайф. Лучше кури траву, говорят, не так с нее паршиво.

----------


## X-Men

хорошо ты ему домашний номер не дал)или еще хуже, свой адрес,а то объявиться к тебе на чаек со своим тортиком прийдет))да,алкоголь зло,с него круша еще хуже едет..я уже какой день успокоительное пью с корвалолом,вроде выкарабкался из этого состояния..а ты пиво такое крепкое охоту брал?это такая дрянь,ее сто пудово с чем то падяжут,это как чистый спит с пивом,я этой гадостью только догонятся могу,а с трезву так сразу с одного глотка блевать тянет..насчет травы согласен,и лицо после нее нормальное не деградирующее)

----------


## Игорёк

Про Охоту зря. Это как раз один из самых безобидных напитков (из тех что крепче пива). Проверено многолетним опытом. Мне и вкус нравится, чем-то напоминает шампанское, и хочется сделать "эээххх!", после первых глотков. Обычное пиво кажется разбавленной мочей после него.

----------


## railton

Сессию закрыл. На 4 сдал последний экзамен. Вчера опять нажрался, но пить не хотел, так получилось. Начала с 0.5 жигулевского в кафе, закончил ягуаром под окнами ((( Но одно хорошо - не успел на форуме ничего написать, хватило ума.

----------


## The loser

> Сессию закрыл. На 4 сдал последний экзамен


 Молодец, поздравляю). Везёт же тебе, только экзамены, и никакой муры. Экзамены я тоже сдал в срок и на очень хорошие оценки, люблю это дело - ну нет же ничего сложного уделить двое-трое суток одному предмету, а если ещё и неплохо занимался по нему в течение семестра, то это вообще лафа. Вот с курсовыми уже сложнее, они за мной тянутся с конца мая. Но самая жесть - это отчеты по практике (которую я толком не проходил)) и научно-исследовательской работе (которую я толком не проводил)). Ох, чувствую, вылечу я с этой никому не нужной магистратуры, но мне без разницы, по большому счету




> Вчера опять нажрался, но пить не хотел, так получилось. Начала с 0.5 жигулевского в кафе, закончил ягуаром под окнами


 Вот, у меня то же самое с Интернетом, ну я уже говорил. Это реально зависимости, которые надо лечить. Пора за себя браться

----------


## Игорёк

Недавно на одном форуме, будучи в нетрезвом виде написал сообщение, которое не лезет из головы. Я модер, мог бы удалить, но опоздал. Столько лет борюсь с этой привычкой (писать пьяным) и борюсь казалось бы успешно, но нюансы (пусть и редко) случаются.. Не делайте глупостей, друзья.

----------


## railton

> Молодец, поздравляю). Везёт же тебе, только экзамены, и никакой муры. Экзамены я тоже сдал в срок и на очень хорошие оценки, люблю это дело - ну нет же ничего сложного уделить двое-трое суток одному предмету, а если ещё и неплохо занимался по нему в течение семестра, то это вообще лафа. Вот с курсовыми уже сложнее, они за мной тянутся с конца мая. Но самая жесть - это отчеты по практике (которую я толком не проходил)) и научно-исследовательской работе (которую я толком не проводил)). Ох, чувствую, вылечу я с этой никому не нужной магистратуры, но мне без разницы, по большому счету
> 
> Вот, у меня то же самое с Интернетом, ну я уже говорил. Это реально зависимости, которые надо лечить. Пора за себя браться


  Где учишься то? ЗДорово. Да это не лечится, я не считаю пьянство болезнью какой-то. Мне самому охота было пить, я этот момент предвкушал еще когда на экзамен ехал - что поскорее отмазаться и пойти взять бутылочку и глотнуть. А лечить можно только повреждения тела, а не психологические особенности характера.

----------


## railton

> Недавно на одном форуме, будучи в нетрезвом виде написал сообщение, которое не лезет из головы. Я модер, мог бы удалить, но опоздал. Столько лет борюсь с этой привычкой (писать пьяным) и борюсь казалось бы успешно, но нюансы (пусть и редко) случаются.. Не делайте глупостей, друзья.


 Вот и у меня такая привычка появилась - напиться и начать в инете какие-то свои проблемы описывать, а на утро позорно так читать это и то, что люди на это ответили. Еще дебильная привычка напиться, и зайти с телефона в аську и всем писать, что я пьяный в говно. Я вчера смутно помню, но вроде бы меня еще одна моя хорошая знакомая послала нах и удалила. Но пить все равно не брошу, это святое)

----------


## X-Men

такая же фигня...один раз откомментил абсолютно все фотки своей знакомой,причем так нелепо,ошибки были такие что половино слов не понять...утром было так стыдно..хорошо что сразу вспомнил,сразу вскачил с кровати и принялся удалять эту нелепость..

----------


## Игорёк

да, если сейчас показать весь список сообщений прошлых лет, который забыт или был удален, то это был бы неслабый стимул для су) Стыд и позор нам, господа.

----------


## dukha

> Но одно хорошо - не успел на форуме ничего написать, хватило ума.


 Зря. Читать что-то тут совсем нечего стало.

----------


## Ricardo Libertad

У меня тоже подобное. Но руки ноги есть. Жив здоров. Вроде. В школе был двоечником ибо я клал на всё. Но сейчас я кладу похлеще ибо не вижу смысла ни в чём вообще. Не вижу и не хочу жить но и умирать ни за что не буду (пережил эту стадию раз и навсегда в 9 классе). Завтра я ложусь в псих больницу. По собственному желанию. Хочу чтобы меня сломали ибо я развил в себе лютую броню во благо, защита от внешнего мира. Но со временем броня стала такая, что я перестал ей управлять... Последнее время занимаюсь только этим. Позавчера нажрался в хлам и пошёл в ментовку. Стал требовать чтобы меня забрали в дурку. Они, естесственно, этого не могли. И вообще не хотели обращать на меня внимание. Я кое как, после буйства уже позже в больнице, добился только того, что забрали в КПЗ на сутки... Глупые, бессмысленные выходки в надежде изменить жизнь... раньше я переносил самые дикие дипрессии молодцом. А теперь вообще душевный дрищ дальше некуда. Запустил... Проиграл... Но пока жив ещё возьму реванш. Если в дурке будет жестоко, накажу всех и сбегу... Видели когда нибудь депрессивное гавно и по совместительству лютого рэмбо? Это я. Человек парадокс... Теперь я знаю, что с возрастом происходит - меняется больное сознание (даже в том случае если заболел первый раз а не длительно давно)... Это можно сравнить с отходняком от кислоты. Типа психоза. Это невыносимо. Большинство жизнерадостных людей с радостью наложит на себя руки во время действия этого эффекта. Но одно дело когда принимаешь, а другое дело когда это бывает у тех кто не пьёт и не курит (и не нюхает). Наверное подобный эффект включается у детей, которые себя убивают... У меня было и то и то. Наверное меня спасает моя броня. Пока что. Пока её не сломали. Может быть когда её сломают (если) я стану нормальным человеком но при следующем приходе я наверное убью себя. Шило на мыло... Чёрт ногу сломит. Пожелайте мне удачи в дурке...

----------


## railton

> У меня тоже подобное. Но руки ноги есть. Жив здоров. Вроде. В школе был двоечником ибо я клал на всё. Но сейчас я кладу похлеще ибо не вижу смысла ни в чём вообще. Не вижу и не хочу жить но и умирать ни за что не буду (пережил эту стадию раз и навсегда в 9 классе). Завтра я ложусь в псих больницу. По собственному желанию. Хочу чтобы меня сломали ибо я развил в себе лютую броню во благо, защита от внешнего мира. Но со временем броня стала такая, что я перестал ей управлять... Последнее время занимаюсь только этим. Позавчера нажрался в хлам и пошёл в ментовку. Стал требовать чтобы меня забрали в дурку. Они, естесственно, этого не могли. И вообще не хотели обращать на меня внимание. Я кое как, после буйства уже позже в больнице, добился только того, что забрали в КПЗ на сутки... Глупые, бессмысленные выходки в надежде изменить жизнь... раньше я переносил самые дикие дипрессии молодцом. А теперь вообще душевный дрищ дальше некуда. Запустил... Проиграл... Но пока жив ещё возьму реванш. Если в дурке будет жестоко, накажу всех и сбегу... Видели когда нибудь депрессивное гавно и по совместительству лютого рэмбо? Это я. Человек парадокс... Теперь я знаю, что с возрастом происходит - меняется больное сознание (даже в том случае если заболел первый раз а не длительно давно)... Это можно сравнить с отходняком от кислоты. Типа психоза. Это невыносимо. Большинство жизнерадостных людей с радостью наложит на себя руки во время действия этого эффекта. Но одно дело когда принимаешь, а другое дело когда это бывает у тех кто не пьёт и не курит (и не нюхает). Наверное подобный эффект включается у детей, которые себя убивают... У меня было и то и то. Наверное меня спасает моя броня. Пока что. Пока её не сломали. Может быть когда её сломают (если) я стану нормальным человеком но при следующем приходе я наверное убью себя. Шило на мыло... Чёрт ногу сломит. Пожелайте мне удачи в дурке...


 Ты не думал избавиться от армора, на ее поддержание очень много сил расходуется, которые можно направить на более нужные дела? Ведь даже волшебники устают, когда долго находятся в противостоянии, поддерживая энергетический кокон от вмешательства извне.

----------


## railton

> Зря. Читать что-то тут совсем нечего стало.


 Да у меня в жизни ничего не происходит, мне нечего писать здесь. Мне по-трезвому стало лень общаться что ли (новая стадия болезни) Я могу целый день рта не открыть.

----------


## railton

> Ну надо же, ты прямо профессиональным языком тут выражаешься))


 Я на ролевые игры ходил в старших классах. Я там еще не такого наслушался. Особо в битвах магов и эльфов я не участвовал, я там бухал в основном немного да угарал )

----------


## railton

> А я уж подумала .......... что ты этим в реале увлекаешься))))


 К сожалению, у меня нет магического дара, иначе бы я обучался не в юридической академии, а в академии магов =)

----------


## railton

> Ну знаешь ли.В юридической академии тоже могут понадобится всякие способности.А академия магов только в сказках существует)))))


 В юр. академии только память, внимание, аналитические способности и умение говорить требуется. Мне хватает их ))
А я тоже думал, что маги  только в сказках, но недавно на остановке увидел объявление о приеме на какие-то магические курсы в университет магии. Расписание, семестры там. Жаль я пьяный был и не помню, на какой это остановке было, так бы сходил посмотрел )

----------


## railton

Все нах ненавижу!!! хочу покончить с собой, мне все надоело. я вчера поехал сдавать книги в библиотеку. не успел, в итоге у меня был тел с 10 рублями на балансе и 100 рублей - купить молока, кефира и хлеба. я не помню как - выпил ягуар, потом еще один на эти деньги, такая легкость наступила. созвонился с шизиком, встретился - он мне купил 2 литровое пиво, и сам пил, я не помню, о чем говорили - мне было просто пох, главное жидкость была в наличии. потом еще как-то 1,5 пиво пили, потом с какими-то алкашами во дворе пил какое-то дерьмо. в итоге звонил матери в 1 ночи и врал, что я у друзей в общежитии выпил слегка, отмечаю окончание сессии, а сам был во дворике с какой-то алкашней. потом приполз домой, меня рвало желчью красной какой-то, всю ночь болел живот, желудок, сердце колошматило бешенно. проснулся в 6 утра, все кружится, все болит - молю Господа, чтобы он забрал меня отсюда уже.
дело в том,что я где то книги по учебе пропил. мне в библиотекке пи*ды дадут

----------


## Игорёк

Университет магии, это арендованый подвальчик в жилом доме, на окраине города, с несколькими машенниками, где производится процесс вытягивая денег у наивно верящих в чудеса.

----------


## railton

> Университет магии, это арендованый подвальчик в жилом доме, на окраине города, с несколькими машенниками, где производится процесс вытягивая денег у наивно верящих в чудеса.


 Да пес с этой магией , я вот думаю, где 2500 занять, чтобы зашиться , ппц, а то завтра опять пить придется, не хочу , а организм заставит опять пить.

----------


## The loser

> Где учишься то?


 Отправил в личку. Не хочу тут палиться, и так уже сдал, что в магистратуре учусь) Если и вуз ещё публично озвучу, то будет не так сложно вычислить)




> я не считаю пьянство болезнью какой-то


 Да не, это болезнь, неестественная психологическая зависимость, приносящая только вред. Причём от пьянства-то ещё и реальные траблы со здоровьем, в отличие, по большому счету, от того же инета, так что я ещё не на самую пагубную "иглу" подсел, хоть где-то угадал с выбором)




> А лечить можно только повреждения тела, а не психологические особенности характера


 Да это уже не особенности, а негативные предрасположенности, переросшие в самую настоящую болезнь. Как может болеть рука и нога, так может нарушаться и страдать и психика. Но всё это ИМХО, конечно, твою точку зрения я понял)

----------


## Игорёк

Для начала на пиво перешел бы, но не хочешь. Слабо верится что ты будешь кодироваться.

----------


## Ricardo Libertad

> Ты не думал избавиться от армора, на ее поддержание очень много сил расходуется, которые можно направить на более нужные дела? Ведь даже волшебники устают, когда долго находятся в противостоянии, поддерживая энергетический кокон от вмешательства извне.


 Ты прав на все сто. Да пока не представляется возможным его убрать. Сейчас у меня самое слабое состояние в моей жизни. Хорошо, что получилось так, что в психушку не попал. А то бы я там кончился. Можно сказать вчера чисто случайно миновала угроза жизни. Я уже начинаю верить в высшие силы, которые меня не раз уже спасали

----------


## dukha

> ...одно хорошо - не успел на форуме ничего написать, хватило ума.


 


> Все нах ненавижу!!! хочу покончить с собой, мне все надоело. я вчера поехал сдавать книги в библиотеку...


 Можешь ведь, когда хочешь.

----------


## railton

> Можешь ведь, когда хочешь.


 Я имел в виду, что в пьяном виде не пишу тут. А с похмелья можно )

----------


## railton

> Для начала на пиво перешел бы, но не хочешь. Слабо верится что ты будешь кодироваться.


 дак я пива и фигачил, тока без энергетика оно тухлое, не штырит, а расслабляет наоборот, а мне надо, чтобы вштырило и ускорялась реальность

----------


## railton

> Отправил в личку. Не хочу тут палиться, и так уже сдал, что в магистратуре учусь) Если и вуз ещё публично озвучу, то будет не так сложно вычислить)
> 
> Да не, это болезнь, неестественная психологическая зависимость, приносящая только вред. Причём от пьянства-то ещё и реальные траблы со здоровьем, в отличие, по большому счету, от того же инета, так что я ещё не на самую пагубную "иглу" подсел, хоть где-то угадал с выбором)
> 
> Да это уже не особенности, а негативные предрасположенности, переросшие в самую настоящую болезнь. Как может болеть рука и нога, так может нарушаться и страдать и психика. Но всё это ИМХО, конечно, твою точку зрения я понял)


 Но если бы у меня страдала психика, почему я не лежу в дур. доме тогда? 
Я даже не могу понять, как можно подсесть на инет )) Я вот из дома вышел, дак даже забыл о его существовании

----------


## The loser

> Но если бы у меня страдала психика, почему я не лежу в дур. доме тогда?


 Здоровых людей нет, есть недообследованные) Да к тому же ты, по-моему, рассказывал что-то на этот счёт. Где ты ещё с этим шизофреником-собутыльником познакомился 



> Я даже не могу понять, как можно подсесть на инет


 Да я тоже не могу понять. И, тем не менее, я с девяти часов не отошёл от компьютера и не сделал за это время ничего полезного. Да это просто отличный способ уйти от реальности. Я уверен на 99%, что я бы не опустился до такого убожества, если бы не заболел. А так надо же как-то отгонять дурные мысли.
И я вот ещё не понимаю, как можно бухать. Пиво, а тем более яга - это же такая гадость. Меня от последней с одного глотка чуть не стошнило, и я больше никогда её не пил. Хотя это давненько было

----------


## railton

hi =)

----------


## Игорёк

Привет Миш, давно не было.. скучаем по твоим ягуароисториям ) выкладывай что новенького ?

----------


## railton

> Привет Миш, давно не было.. скучаем по твоим ягуароисториям ) выкладывай что новенького ?


 Привет, и правда давно не заходил. Вот что за год произошло.

В общем, даже вспоминать стремно этот 2013 год. Пил каждую неделю! И знаете, что заметил - все хуже и хуже стали последствия. Не могу отделаться от привычки- смотрите! Выпил пива или водки- тянет на улицу вечером погулять, и все время ноги заходят в "веселый киоск" (это я его так прозвал) - там круглосуточно продают пиво, водку, джин и можно пить прямо внутри, стоят столики, народ тусуется. Но там тусуется всякая гопота. Я там пил летом - мне ни за что разбили все лицо, каким-то зекам показалось, что я п*дор! Я еле унес ноги, в августе я опять нажрался - потянуло в "веселый киоск" (А он находится 2 квартала от моего дома) - там бухал с кем-то, каких-то знакомых заводил непонятных, мне опять ни за что разбили голову, сломали ребро, отобрали телефон, все деньги. Между этим - летом я защитил диплом, но так и не устроился по специальности никуда! Дальше слушайте! Осенью я там пил без особых последствий, но всегда ощущал нависшую надо мной угрозу! Все время изучающие взгляды и т.д. Я там знаю некоторых людей- завсегдатаев этого гребаного киоска! Денис 27 лет, пьет там вечером каждый день со своей девушкой Настей 21 год. Олег 37 лет. Андрей 40 лет. Это норм люди. Но есть и неадекваты - например какой-то Барабан - лет 25, после армии, может докопаться и отнять все деньги, его там боятся. Потом я там знаю продавщиц еще - Наталья 46 лет, мне нравится больше всех, она самая добрая. Потом Кристина - ей лет 25-27, она средняя. Потом есть злые продавщицы, Люба и еще какая-то очкастая бабуля. С ними я близко не контактировал. Так вот летом - у меня была привычка тупая - Бухать в центре на "плите" . "Плита" - это скверик в центре города напротив памятника Ленина - там тусуются геи, лезбиянки, гопники всякие, зеки - в общем, всякая шушера. У меня часто не было денег выжрать, я туда приходил, мне там наливали. Я нес какую-то хрень, всем было весело. Все думали, что я добрый. Один раз некий "Леха" избил этих геев, отобрал у всех мобилы, я успел убежать. В общем, там меня 2 раза задерживала полиция за ст. 20.21 КоАП "распитие спиртных напитков в общественных местах". Но проходило некоторое время, я снова туда возвращался и пил. Я не могу переносить эту реальность, мне стало все больше казаться, что жизнь- это АД, мучение и страдание. Я все время оборачиваюсь, мне кажется что ссади мне кто-то хочет дать по башке просто так. Так вот, осенью у меня еще тупее привычка появилась, я стал пить сначала в центре с обеда, дальше ехал в "веселый киоск" там находил каких-то собутыльников, а потом шел в дешевый клуб "Неон" на площади Уралмаша. Там я тырил пиво, пока кто-то уходил на танцпол или курить, часто получал пи*ды за это. Но один раз прокатило, я хотел стащить бутылку со стола, меня поймали, хотели вести на улицу бить, я сказал, что перепутал столик - меня отпустили. Но другой раз сильно набили морду прямо там, когда я залез за чужой стол и стал пить водку с чужого стола. Я потерял сознание, очнулся на улице мордой в снегу. Это было прошлой весной. 
Еще я бухал в этом клубе с неким Толей, он сидел за бандитизм и убийство, но по пьяне мне он казался клевым мужиком, я ему покупал часто выпить, а он меня научил пить спирт дешевый из аптеки- боярышник, лосьон для волос какой-то, асептолин мед. спирт и т.д. Потом он как - то раз по пьяне тоже дал мне в лицо и отобрал плеер и телефон на 2 симки. Я за 2013 было отобрано у меня телефонов 5! Я все дешевле и дешевле покупал телефоны. 
В общем, осенью я работал курьером в фирме одной, работу ненавидел, все деньги пропивал, часть отдавал матери за еду. В октябре стал пить меньше, потому что стал играть в онлайн-игру одну, но в ноябре она мне надоела. В общем, я не особо помню этот год, что-то было, что-то не было. Но родственники стали считать меня за чмо какое-то. Даже сестра называет меня позорище и лошара. Я не понимаю, что я сделал всем этим людям, что они так со мной обращаются! У меня и так слабое здоровье, а они еще морально меня пытаются унизить. Недавно я в 3 ночи проснулся и опять не смог справиться с собой, поперся на улицу - зашел в круглосуточный "веселый киоск" , там был мужик какой-то, его звали Андрей, а продавщица была Кристина. Выпил пиво 2 литра, потом взял 1,5 джин 8% блейзер, дальше скинулся с мужиком на 0.5 водки - дальше не помню вообще ничего! Но очнулся, что у меня ни копейки денег, а я получил з/плату недавно, было около 600 руб. И какой-то парень около меня был, он говорит - тебе опять наподдавали-ты в киоск всех задрал - ко всем лезешь, разговоры свои втираешь какие-то турые, мешаешь людям. Подвалил и давай трындеть. Типа пошли купим пива еще, водки, а у меня деньги были ток на карточке СберБанк немного, ну я говорю чо-то вроде ну пошли. Пошли в "монетку" - это магазин такой, я там в переходе пил зимой,когда становилось холодно на улице. Накупили всего, а потом он раз и исчез со всем добром, а я понял, что меня очередной раз обокрали. Еще помню случай осенью, пил с Андреем, он психически больной, занял у него 500 руб на пивко. Дальше пошел опять в "веселый киоск" там пил с Денисом, это у которого девушка Настя. Пили Ягуар запивали водярой, дальше я опять ничего не помню, проснулся в трамвае на другом конце города, вышел, там были бомжи какие-то, они говорят - давай стреляй денег вместе с нами, купил лосьон для волос какой-то, выжрем, он вставляет. Ну я около тамошнего магазина стрелял денег на эту бодягу, потом купили 3 бутылька - выжрали. А я его уже пил до этого в "веселом киоске" с Ильей, Илья сидел за разбой, он и говорит (а это летом было) - надо закусывать лопухом - тогда не так жжется. Ну в общем потом в другой раз я бухал на "плите" - потом пошел с геями в гейский клуб. Я помню там ко мне старый педик прикопался. Мне посрать было, нахаляву бухло ж было. Я очнулся в какой-то квартире, без трусов, он ко мне приставал, я дал ему в лицо - и сбежал оттуда. Потом как-то раз летом же я пил ночью в подъезде с Максом 27 лет каким-то, сидел за кражу. (Я сам в шоке, откуда я нахожу каких-то судимых и воров, почему не могу познакомиться с нормальными людьми)!!!
Так вот, меня пробило на слезу, я ему стал жаловаться на жизнь, он говорит - ты слабину дал, щас иди за водкой или пи*ды получишь. Ну пришлось купить. Потом я ночь не спавши вернулся на "зеленый притон" - Это я тоже дал названию так одному месту - это в бывшем детском саду между домов есть пяточок один, я там летом бухал. Там женщины какие-то Юля, Татьяна, Макс этот и еще какие-то упыри бухают всегда. Но мне там не нравилось, мне непонятны были их разговоры, их стиль мышления и я ощущал себя чужим. В общем, я там познакомился пьяный в хлам с утра следующего дня - с ребятами, они говортя - ты неудачник и чмошник полный, я даже не стал это отрицать, так как у них были основания так полагать. Типа 24 года, квасишь, толком не работаешь, бабы нет и т.д. 
Короче, я еще вот что хотел сказать. 24 декабря неделю назад я бухал опять в киоске в хлам - не помню с кем, да мне и не важно, лишь бы какая-то компания была и по фигу, дальше пошел в сторону дома - а за мной парень какой-то увязался, типа говорит - я тут не оринтируюсь, покажи где такая то улицу. Я подумал- ну людям надо помогать, ладно покажу, пошил с ним в сторону той улицы - он мне как в темном переулке врезал со спины, потом в лицо раза 3, я упал - он ногой мне начал бить по ребрам, по морде. Я потерял сознание. Говорил ток смутно помню - За что, я же тебя проводить пошел, я тебе ничо не сделал и не убивай меня. Он такой- лежи тихо сук, а то убью. Взял у меня денег рублей 300, телефон старый очередной. Я прибежал в киоск потом - там Наталья вызвала полицию, меня допрашивали часа 4, я потерял сознание опять. Меня довезли домой. Потом ходил по всяким экспертизам, но дело так и не возбудили, я в упор не помнил того упыря чмошного. Капюшон, куртка и т.д. В общем, в больнице сказали - очередной сотрясение мозга, а меня еще шатает из стороны в сторону тошнит, все кружится. Мозги взрываются вообще. Я опять забрикадировался дома, ужас объял меня - ужасные какие-то панические атаки, что весь мир против и все хотят моей смерти. Даже стали стремно выходить на улицу, везде казались убийцы, что они за мной пришли-будут бить, убивать, грабить. Хотя с меня красть уже нечего. Еще с такой рожей разукрашенной хожу, стараюсь выбирать менее людные места. Еще я помню летом познакомился с Анастасией, в том же клубе, девушка 33 лет с двумя детьми. Мы с ней бухали, пока ее муж на работе, я у нее жил пару дней. Там был ее дружок - наркоман какой-то. Мы пили с ними втроем на озере, неподалеку от ее района. Потом я смутно помню чо было, но точно помню, меня никто не бил из них. Дальше я прекратил всякое общение с ними, т.к. как-то пили у меня дома, мать и сестра выкинули их всех, типа ты чо всякую шваль сюда водишь, совсем крыша уже поехала. Так вот, Новый Год я сидел трезвый пил сок, ел сделанные мной салаты, смотрел фильм по телевизору какой-то. Но 2-го января, то есть вчера, мне звякнул тот тип Андрей, на домашний тел, мобилы у меня уже нет, типа у него водка есть недопитая - приезжай, я не хотел, но пришлось идти через силу и ужасное состояние. В общем, пили водку с ним, играли в домино. Дальше пошли к какому-то Ване, там еще пили, я сказал все хватит. Поехал на метро, допивал стыренную бутылку пива в метро в вагоне, меня поймали полицейские, наложили штраф за правонарушение. Потом опять шел с метро мимо киоска и ОПЯТЬ! Зашел туда. Там был Денис, продавщица Кристина в роли посетителя и продавщица Наталья, я сначала стал с ними пить, потом Кристина говорит- Миша, ты достал, отойди от нас. Я офуел!!! Типа я чо прокаженный какой-то что ли, чо за херня. Я имею полное право пить за одним столом со своими знакомыми. Меня ссади какие-то типы заломили, и вывели на улицу, стал избивать ни за что, я еле вырвался и стал бежать, они за мной.

----------


## Murdok

Ты в каком городе живешь?

----------


## railton

> Ты в каком городе живешь?


 В Екатеринбурге, РФ.

----------


## когда уже

автор темы пишет, что у него со здоровьем проблемы...Но судя по тому, в каких масштабах бухает, у него их явно нет.

----------


## railton

> автор темы пишет, что у него со здоровьем проблемы...Но судя по тому, в каких масштабах бухает, у него их явно нет.


 У меня есть проблемы, но в связи с наркотическими свойствами алкоголя я могу приглушать боль физическую и душевную. 1 вечер пьянки - 3 дня отходняка. Для любого даже 40 летнего человека это не нормально, что говорить о моем возрасте, молодой человек?

----------


## Гражданин

Кодироваться,наркодиспансер не пробовал?

----------


## railton

> Кодироваться,наркодиспансер не пробовал?


 Пробовал. Мною было пройдено две процедуры. В 2012 году летом. Впервые обратился к некоему психотерапевту-наркологу, которые за приличную сумму гипнозом и магнитно-какой-то-лазерной терапией внушал мне страх перед выпивкой. Дал расписку, что если я выпью в течении года, то отброшу копыта. Прошла неделя, выжрал Ягу, запил пивком - ничего не произошло. Летом этого же года, обратился в наркодиспансер по месту проживания: записался на процедуру внедрения действующего вещества дисульфирама в/в. Для этого нужна была неделя трезвости, выдержав неделю трезвости, обратился в вышеуказанное заведение, где рассказал о себе, как давно пью, с кем живу, чем занимаюсь - ну составили портрет моей личности, заплатил денег (меньше, чем тому шарлатану), врач завела на меня карточку с вымышленной фамилией, чтобы не было проблем в дальнейшей жизни. Пошли в процедурную, по дороге мне удосужилось увидеть некоторые наркоманов, которые гнили от крокодила - вонь, действительно потрясающая, ТАУ не врет. Ну в общем, поставили мне укольчик. Дали провокацию - то есть понюхать ватку со спиртом. Ощутил жар, тремор, и т.д. 3 недели ходил в какой-то апатии, сосал б/а пиво да квас перед домой, не выдержал однажды и пошел выпил опять же Ягу, ощутил то же состояние - жар, дергание конечностей, дальше не помню, память потерялась, проснулся дома - температура 38,5 держалась дня 2, сильно болела спина и правый бок. Через неделю оклемался, и стал пить еще сильнее с полной уверенностью, что меня кинули и все эти методы "кодирование", "подшивание" - полнейшее шарлатанство и зарабатывание денег на проблемах других людей. Тем более - дополню кое-что лично от себя, от своего опыта: алкоголизм, как забоваление, характеризируется психической и физической зависимостью от вещества этиловый спирт. Современная медицина, основываясь на материальном видении окружающего мира, считает, что достаточно лечить только физическое тело и на этом забоваление можно приостановить, то есть прозойдет ремиссия. Но на самом деле алкогольная болезнь - это болезнь души человека. Поэтому заведомо бессмысленно обращаться за излеченем к наркологам и медицине. Ломку они да, могут снять, из запоя вывести да, детокс провести. На этом все.

----------


## когда уже

> У меня есть проблемы, но в связи с наркотическими свойствами алкоголя я могу приглушать боль физическую и душевную. 1 вечер пьянки - 3 дня отходняка. Для любого даже 40 летнего человека это не нормально, что говорить о моем возрасте, молодой человек?


 У тебя нет проблем. Проблемы - это когда ты ВООБЩЕ себе не можешь позволить пить...3 дня отходняк, да...есть повод горевать...а хотелось бы, чтоб один день и снова набухаться...Опять же человек с плохим здоровьем не выдержит столько раз как ты получить по щам, и остаться живым.
Может мои слова и жёстоки, но это слова человека, имеющего реальные проблемы со здоровьем.

----------


## railton

> У тебя нет проблем. Проблемы - это когда ты ВООБЩЕ себе не можешь позволить пить...3 дня отходняк, да...есть повод горевать...а хотелось бы, чтоб один день и снова набухаться...Опять же человек с плохим здоровьем не выдержит столько раз как ты получить по щам, и остаться живым.
> Может мои слова и жёстоки, но это слова человека, имеющего реальные проблемы со здоровьем.


 Я одно скажу, молодой человек, комментируя твое высказывание: плохое здоровье - плохому здоровью рознь. Раз на раз не приходится - ты мне скажи, хотя бы знаешь случаи смерти от несколько ударов по лицу и по телу через кофту? Это всего-навсего побои. Регулируется это преступление ст. 116 УК РФ. А сколько дней отходняк, меня сейчас уже мало интересует, я уже давно принял решение завязать навсегда и сделать свою жизнь лучше. 
А пить можно и при очень плохом здоровье: мой покойный дед уходил в запои по неделе и по две, перенеся 2 инфаркта. Тут вопрос в другом: бухая на плохое здоровье, ты берешь кредит у самого себя. И вся разница здесь в сроках погашения. В случае, если бухает нормальный человек, он берет кредит лет, ну допустим, на 20. Когда бухает человек с проблемами в организме - лет на 5. Мой срок подходит к концу, организм уже давно дает о себе знать. Дальше - только могила.

----------


## когда уже

давай без обрадщения "молодой человек", а то смешно как-то и пафосно?)) Тебе же не 60 лет, да и у меня вроде ник есть по которому можно обращаться.



> Раз на раз не приходится - ты мне скажи, хотя бы знаешь случаи смерти от несколько ударов по лицу и по телу через кофту?


  знаю



> я уже давно принял решение завязать навсегда и сделать свою жизнь лучше.


  решение своё реализуешь сейчас? Мои посты направлены на донесение одной простой мысли - перестанешь бухать - перестанешь превращаться в быдло и скот, проблем станет меньше и бороться будет проще

----------


## railton

> давай без обрадщения "молодой человек", а то смешно как-то и пафосно?)) Тебе же не 60 лет, да и у меня вроде ник есть по которому можно обращаться.
>  знаю
>  решение своё реализуешь сейчас? Мои посты направлены на донесение одной простой мысли - перестанешь бухать - перестанешь превращаться в быдло и скот, проблем станет меньше и бороться будет проще


 Да я по работе привык к такому обращению. Щас на другую пойду : придется переучиваться, буду обращаться "гражданин".

Про твою мысль: спасибо, конечно, я до этого не первый год дохожу. Решение реализую. Упомянутые выше в моем длинном сообщении пивнухи, быдло-клубаки вообще стороной обходить буду. У меня щас ваще какая-то психическая атака- я вечером стал бояться на улицу выходить, вижу компашка гопоты идет, сразу напряг и шаг ускоряю. Щас в подъезд заходил, за мной тип в спортивных штанах. В лифте сигу спросил, я напрягся, но ничего, он ниже этажом вышел. Я думаю, надо время - и чтобы не бухать, и вообще в себя придти.

----------


## railton

Мне кажется или форум стал какой-то мертвый. За сутки ни одного поста. В 2012 такого не было.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

к нему закрыт доступ с многих провайдеров

----------

